# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 1b)



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 7

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart. 

  1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
  1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
  1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
  1 mile = 1.60934 
  1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
  1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
  1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

  - - -

  THE HALL OF HONOR

  BONEDAGGER (Who represented Vecna and his Legions on Turns 0, 1, and 2.)
  BUGBEAR (TURROSH MAK) (Who represented Turrosh Mak, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, and assorted humanoid nations on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4.  Who created the IR chatroom.  Who created an IR discussion forum.)
  DARKNESS (Who represented the Baklunish Confederation on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5.)
  FORRESTER (Who represented the United Commonwealth of Toril on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6.)
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Who represented the Unseelie briefly.)
  JOHN BROWN (Who represented Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz on Turns 0, 1, 2, and 3.)
  LYNUX (Who was in the pre-IR threads.)

  - - -

  TURN 7

  7th Month of the IR 

  12th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  9th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Red Elf
ALZEM - Alzem, Celestial of St Cuthbert
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine, Chosen of Ilsensine 
BLACK OMEGA - Siobhan Silirevnur
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (Holy Avenger)
DAGGER - none

MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible, Supreme Commander of the Union Military, the Godslayer, Chosen of the God-Emperor (demipower)
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (demipower)

FESTY DOG - Silver Phase
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avariel Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra
KALANYR - Kalanyr the Redeemer, Master of Blades, Guardian of Souls, Servant of Eilistraee and Champion of Freedom (demipower)
MAUDLIN - Acererak the Transcendent (avatar)
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Melkor the Shadowking (avatar)
'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild 
REPRISAL - Erika Lesage
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim
TOKIWONG - Iuz (demipower)
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix
VENUS - 
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna
ZELDA - none
ZOURON - 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles
  Bucknard
  Leomund
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna
  Yolande, Queen of Celene

  Unnamed NPCs

ALZEM

  Unnamed NPCs

ANABSTERCORIAN

  Mina, Priestess of the One God, Leader of the Knights of Neraka
  Mordenkainen the Magnificent

  Unnamed NPCs

BLACK OMEGA

  Alhamazad the Wise
  Bigby 
  Drawmij
  Jallarzi Sallavarian 
  Nystul
  Otto
  Theodain Eriason
  Warnes Starcoat

  Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender, Warden of the Sepia Uplands and Perrenland
  Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe

CREAMSTEAK

  NPCs of Creamsteak

  Abireder 
  Astelikin
  Baeron
  Brohagan
  Cadaudric
  Choredan
  Elirab
  Eloat
  Etendaldan
  Laroit
  Legoabaen
  Lum
  Nydoiwyn
  Rhaywyn
  Thoch
  Weritram

DAGGER

  Keoghtom (demipower)
  Murlynd (demipower)
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek

  Unnamed NPCs

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  NPCs of Mr Draco

  Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard
  Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard
  Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard
  Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard
  Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas

  NPCs of Serpenteye

  Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy
  Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor
  Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy             
  Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Medicill, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Growwrargh Meow, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn, Champion of the Union of Oerth

FESTY DOG

  Kcyldyei Baelren
  Bobo
  Duelist's Soul
  Durgrim Dragonaxe
  James Hale 
  Lenaurae Latraiel
  Obmi

FORSAKEN ONE

  Zasz

  Supporting Formians

GNOMEWORKS

  Sleake Colranth, the Psionic Advisor
  Tori Edison, the Cultural Advisor
  Joel Forinad, the Political Advisor
  David GnomeWorks, Head of the Federal Bureau of Information
  Mary Hutchinson, the Military Advisor
  Mordan Kikane, the Technological Advisor
  Erthan Lenglan, the Magical Advisor
  Thoreau MacDougal, the Spiritual Advisor
  Quelos Poe, the Civilian Advisor
  Diane Rethark, the Nuclear Advisor
  Antone Willems, the Treasury Advisor

KABOOM

  Finea
  Gofban, Captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers
  Heward (demipower)
  Hilser, Gofban's assistant
  Kintas
  Sadias
  Silror
  Thayadon's Simulacrums

KALANYR

  Eclavdra
  Iggwilv
  Keraptis
  Lyzandred the Archlich
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich
  Zuggtmoy

MAUDLIN

  Akhorahil the Dwimmerlaik
  Tarnhem, Balor Lord of the Noisome Realm
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience

MELKOR

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor 

'O SKOTEINOS

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage
  Kalden, Prince of Swords (demipower)

  The Immortals of Mystara

REPRISAL

  Unnamed NPCs

SOLLIR

  Mistress Tao
  High Guardian Taerix
  Hell Lord Aerixis
  Hell Lord Maernix
  Hell Lord Laer'nek
  Devosk, Beast of Xvim
  Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim
  Grand Mage Hraenan
  High Priest Raenan of Xvim

TOKIWONG

  Talindra
  Rary the Traitor
  Lord Robilar

  Unnamed NPCs

UVENELEI

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (demipower)

  Unnamed NPCs

VENUS

  Unnamed NPCs

WILLIAM

Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang
  Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang
  Emperor Pa-ser I, First Emperor of Suhfang
  Empress Kuan Yi, First Empress of Suhfang 
  Fand Dyvyr
  Resbin Dren Emondrav, Marchioness of Sterich
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers
  Marius Lindon the Freeholder of the Yeomanry
  Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland
  Orran Rilanth of Sterich
  Owen the First, Grand Duke of Geoff 
  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, Priest of Rao
  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League

ZELDA

  Unnamed NPCs

ZOURON

  Unnamed NPCs

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ALYX

  Xeg-Ya, Jann, Nature Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Alliance of the Rising Sun (Celene, Celestial Imperium, Lendore Isles, Knights of Luna, Nippon Dominion, Varnaith) PL 473
  Metallic Dragons - PL 189
  Secret Retreat in the Dragon Isles - PL 170

   Church of Toril, Realmspace - PL 13,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  ALZEM

  Solars, Planetars, Devas (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Hope Isle, Toril - PL 13,190

  Hope Isle, Oerth - PL 59

  Allies from the World of Krynn - Army of Krynn (Dragon Overlords, servants of the Dragon Overlords, mercenaries, Knights of Solamnia, Knights of Steel) - PL 656
  Allies from the World of Krynn - Nations of Krynn (Bloten, Plains of Dust, Northern Ergoth, Southern Ergoth, Hylo, Kalaman, Kaolyn, Citadel of Light, Mount Nevermind, Sanction, Thoradin, Thorbardin, Whitestone) PL 141

  City of the Gods Research - 300 PL
  10 Pocket Dimensions - 400
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - 0 PL

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan, Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks, Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Solistarim (Evil beings of the Godspires, Heimmorj, Blackmoor, Sea Allies) PL 737
  Conquests of the Solistarim (NPC Mordenkainen) PL 2
  Gem Dragons - 367

  Penumbral Hub - PL 32,800

  The Knights of Neraka - PL 146
  Allies of the Knights of Neraka - PL 146
  Allied chromatic dragons of Krynn - PL 414
  The Dead of Krynn - PL 720

  Secret Retreat in Inor-Taladost - PL 548

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  True Staff of Ancient Penumbra (time shifted, worldwalked, back to Anabstercorian) - PL 1,000

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals, Eladrin, Planar Faerie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races
  Metallic Dragons - PL 181

  The Coalition of Light and Shadow (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace, Faerie of Oerth, Highfolk, Tiger and Wolf Nomads, Perrenland, Sepia Uplands, Vesve Forest) PL 13,530
  Allies of the Faerie of Oerth (Vesve Forest) PL 10,000
  Secret Retreat in the Crystal Forest - PL 155

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK

  Axiomatic Giant Eagles, Gem Dragons, Earth Elementals (Creamsteak's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Delrunian Alliance (Calrune, Delrune, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Loftwood, Phostwood, Seldanora, Tenh, Timberway Forest) PL 493
  Allied Peoples (Amedio Rainforest, Grannmont, Heimmont) PL 518
  Secret Retreat in the Labyrinth - PL 243
  Simulacrums - PL 75

  Church of Mercy, Realmspace - PL 13,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  DAGGER

  Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Kingdom of Ulek (Dwarven Rockjammers of Greyspace, Axewood, Silverwood, County of Ulek, Duchy of Ulek, Principality of Ulek, Verbobonc) - PL 358
  Metallic Dragons - PL 247
  Nations of AnaKeris (Anakae Noct, Crisfae Noct, Kiwae Noct, Taerae Noct, Llurae Noct) PL 668
  Secret Retreat in the Nexus - PL 268

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Axe of the Dwarvish Lords - PL 100

  - - - 

  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  11th level Power specially enhanced - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye may double up their Attack / Defense routines, or Attack / Defend separately

  Salamanders, Rakshasas, Xill (Mr Draco's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths, Devils, Efreet (Serpenteye's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs x 2 - PL see the Arms Races

  The Union of Oerth (Knights of Aerdi, Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, United Kingdom of Ahlissa, Sea Barons, Bone March, Dullstrand, Legions of Kas, Medegia, Rel Astra, Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor) PL 2,467

  Conquests of the Union of Oerth (NPCs Tenser, Philidor) (Adri Forest, Almor, Celadan Forest, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, Grandwood, Northern Hempmonaland, Hestmark Highlands Military District, Hollow Highlands MD, Glorioles MD, Idee, Iron Hills, Irongate, Menowood MD, Nyrond, Onnwall, Scarlet Brotherhood, Sunndi MD, Tilvanot Peninsula, County of Urnst, Vast Swamp MD) PL 3,314

  Allied Nations and Colonies of the Union of Oerth (Barrier Peaks Military District, Crystalmist MD, Hellfurnaces MD, Luna Moon Base, Polaris Base, Rauxes MD, Tarquish Empire, Tarquish Dominion, Isles of Woe MD, Yuan-Ti MD) PL 2,577

  Allies from the world of Krynn - Nations of Krynn (Estwilde, Taman Bursak, Neraka, Kern, Mithas, Kothas, Icewall, Nightlund, Silvanesti, Heartlund, Southlund, Qualinesti MD, Abanasinia) PL 314

  Gem Dragons - PL 514
  Githyanki Legions - PL 8,200

  Humanoid Alliance of Realmspace - PL 40,000


  Secret Retreat in the Underworld - PL 1,431

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Sword of Kas - PL 100

  - - -

  FESTY DOG

  Modrons, Metallic Planar Dragons, Earth Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Alliance of the Under-Oerth (Aboleth, Cloakers, Delvers, Derro, Destrachan, Duergar, Grimlocks, Trogolodytes, Umber Hulks) PL 320
  Allies of the Alliance (Scro Armada of Greyspace, Sea of Dust, Zindia, Western Amedio Rainforest, Valley of the Mage) PL 251
  Secret Retreat in the Lost City - PL 118

  Scro Star League, Realmspace - PL 39,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Modrons, Formians, Planar Unseelie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Hive Cluster (Formians, integrated kuo-toa, integrated illithid, integrated trogolodytes, integrated trogolodytes from outside the Under-Oerth) PL 3,367
  Allies of the Hive Cluster (Illithid of Greyspace, Neogi of Greyspace, humanoids of the Jotens, giants of the Jotens, some of the Unseelie of Oerth) PL 8,310
  Conquered Under-Oerth and Underdark Regions - PL 68
  Special Projects - PL 448

  Allies from the world of Athas (Dwarven Nations of Athas, Elven Tribes of Athas, Halfling Savages of the Forest Ridge, The Thri-Kreen, Mind Lords of the Last Sea, rebel forces against the Dragon-Kings, intelligent Athian monsters of every sort from the MMs) 5,000

  Secret Retreat in the New Hive - PL 488

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS

  Formians, Modrons, Earth Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Lortmil Technomancy - PL 129
  Allies of the Lortmil Technomancy (Chauntosbergen, Northern Lortmils, Duchy of Urnst) PL 73
  Gem Dragons - PL 280
  Secret Retreat in the Lortmil City of the Gods - PL 163

  Veiled Alliance of Athas - PL 5,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Annulus - PL 100

  - - - 

  KABOOM

  Air Elementals, Djinn, Water Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Sky-Sea League (Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace, Aerlindre, Archenmont, Coral Empire, Deepwater League, Kindlemont, Isle of Olman, Silvamont, Sea League of the Solnor, People of the Shining Grottos, Sky League (Isle of the Phoenix and Sea Allies), Sonnmonnten, Isle of Touv) PL 520
  Simulacrums - PL 50
  Secret Retreat in the Alternate Reality - PL 146

  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, Realmspace - PL 65,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  KALANYR

  Eladrin, Planar Faerie, Slaadi (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The drow (Drow of the Under-Oerth, Drow of the Underdark) PL 518
  Deep dragon and chromatic dragons - PL 190
  Allied Nations and Peoples (Kalanyr's Ishtarland, transplanted people of Rauxes) PL 409

  Allies from the world of Dneiper (High Elves of Dneiper) PL 3,285

  Secret Retreat in the Dreammaze - PL 453
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 2,336
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  Mask of Jhodee - PL 100

  Cloning  - PL 60
  Granting people Invisibility at will - PL 10
  Granting people permanent Protection from Arrows - PL 10
  Granting people enhanced Constitution - PL 10
  Granting people ability to function normally in daylight - PL 10
  Granting people wings - PL 10

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN

  Demons, Xeg-Yi, Dracoliches (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Race
  Undead - PL see the Undead Arms Race

  Minions of Acererak - PL 6
  Chromatic dragons - PL 762
  Legions of the Undead - PL 2,960
  Secret Retreat on Celene - PL 192

  Allies from the world of Athas (The undead of the Blackened Lands) PL 1,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 880

  - - - 

  MELKOR

  Beings of the Plane of Shadow (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Church of Shade, Realmspace - PL 6,500

  Shadow Empire, Greyspace - PL 9
  Allies of the Shadow Empire (Undead dragons, shadow dragons) PL 386

  The Red Army of Luna - PL 100,000
  The Red Army of Athas - PL 10,000

  Allies on the world of Athas (Tyr, Nibenay, and the other citys of the Dragon-Kings, their Templars, their people, and any allies) PL 5,000

  Secret Retreat on Luna - PL 118
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 680
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600

  - - -

  'O SKOTEINOS

  Githzerai, Earth Elementals, Dao (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj - PL 153
  Allies of the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Gith of Greyspace, Crystalmont, Dark Swamp, Dreadwood, Esserbaudos, Haermont, Hool Marches, Humanoids of the Rakers, Sea Princes, Sleichenbaudos, eastern Principality of Ulek, Usurbaudos) PL 1,110

  Gith Armada - PL 1,830

  The Immortals of Mystara - PL 10,000

  Secret Retreat in the Primordial Dimension - PL 305

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

 REPRISAL

  No Planars selected
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The United Commonwealth of Toril - PL 86,581

  Captured by the United Commonwealth of Toril (NPC - Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil)) PL 0 (2)

  City of the Gods Research - PL 800
  100 Pocket Dimensions - PL 400

  - - - 

  SOLLIR

  Slaadi, Demons, Chromatic Planar Dragons, Planar Unseelie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  League of the Warlords (Artonsamay, Fellands, Kinemeet, Kor, Redhand, Riftcrag) PL 187
  Allies of the League of the Warlords (Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal, Heisenbaudos, Hraak Forest, Sable Wood, Spikey Forest) PL 151
  Simulacrums - PL 75

  Planar Unseelie - PL 11
  Most of the Unseelie of Oerth - PL 11
  Allies of the Unseelie of Oerth (the Lost Elves, the Death Forest) PL 1,022
  Planar Chromatic Dragons - PL 11
  Shade - PL 11
  Secret Retreat in the Death Grove - PL 13
  Secret Retreat in the Weavehome - PL 218

  City of the Gods Research - PL 700
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  TOKIWONG 

  Demons, Yugoloths (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Empire of Iuz (Rovers of the Barrens, Core Regions, Horned Society, Hold of Stonefist) PL 192
  Allies of the Empire of Iuz (Empire of the Bright Lands, Humanoids of the Yatils, Ket) PL 84
  Conquests of the Empire of Iuz (Cairn Hills) PL 10
  Gem Dragons - PL 72

  Eternal Empire of Realmspace - PL 52,000

  Allies from the world of Athas (the Veiled Alliance) PL 700

  Secret Retreat in the Burning Cliffs - PL 152

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Machine of Lum the Mad - PL 100

  - - - 

  UVENELEI

  Metallic Dragons, Gem Dragons (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Alliance of the Crescent (Aaqa, Ishtarland, Lyrn) PL 184
  Gem Dragons - PL 39
  Secret Retreat in Arlon - PL 106

  Republic of Selune, Toril - PL 32,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  VENUS

  Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Emerald Order (Kron Hills HQ, Cults in: the Alliance of the Rising Sun, Hope Island, Vesve Forest, Delrunian Alliance, Kingdom of Ulek, Baklunish Confederation, Union of Oerth, Hempmonaland, Western Mountains, Yatils, Isle of the Phoenix, Empire of Iuz, Alliance of the Crescent, Kevellond League, Thillronian Peninsula, AnaKeris) PL 1,474

  The Angels - PL 3,000

  Allies from the world of Mystara (The transplanted nation of Alphatia) PL 1,485

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Celestials, Guardinals, Earth Elementals, Gem Planar Dragons, Dao, Fire Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Kevellond League (Bissel, Dyvvers, Fellowship of the Torch, Furyondy, Good Hills, Gran March, Keoland, Knights of Holy Shielding, Knights of the Watch, Little Hills, Lorridges, Order of the Hart, Rushmoors, Shieldlands, Stark Mounds, Sterich, Veluna, Yeomanry) PL 596
  Allies and Colonies of the Kevellond League (Suhfang, Kettish Hills, Celene Moon Base) PL 208
  Conquests of the Kevellond League (Dim Forest, Geoff, Hornwood, Otywood, Gnarley Forest, Rangers of the Gnarley Forest) PL 80
  Metallic Dragons - PL 302

  Baklunish Confederation (Ekbir, Garnak, Istivar, Paynims, Tusman Hills, Tusmit, Ull, Yecha, Zeif) PL 749
  Allied Nations of the Baklunish Confederation (Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils) PL 665

  The Angels - PL 17,000

  Allies from the world of Mystara (The transplanted nation of Thyatis) PL 1,809

  Secret Retreat in Starleev - PL 228
  Secret Retreat in Garnak Forest - PL 260

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Crook of Rao - PL 100
  Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar - PL 100

  - - - 

  ZELDA

  No Planars selected
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Thillronian Alliance (Frost Barbarians (Fruztii), Ice Barbarians (Cruski), Ratik, Snow Barbarians (Schnai)) PL 115
  Allies (Storm Riders of Telchuria) PL 104
  Secret Retreat in the Animal Realm - PL 151

  City of the Gods Research - 100 PL
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  ZOURON

  Beings of the Far Realm, Modrons, Wood Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Eternal Order - PL 13,000
  AnaKeris Allies of the Eternal Order (various peoples defecting from their home nations) PL 96
  Aquaria - PL 230

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  24
  Alzem  24
  Anabstercorian  15
  Black Omega  24
  Creamsteak  24
  Dagger  24
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  22 x 2
  Festy Dog  22
  Forsaken One  24 
  GnomeWorks  36
  Kaboom  24
  Kalanyr  24
  Maudlin  19
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  29
  'o Skoteinos  24
  Reprisal  34
  Sollir  24
  Tokiwong  24
  Uvenelei  24
  Venus  24
  William Ronald  24
  Zelda  24
  Zouron 34

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  6 / 150
  Alzem  150.5
  Anabstercorian  33 / 150
  Black Omega  162
  Creamsteak  30 / 150
  Dagger  6 / 150
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  200
  Festy Dog  6 / 150
  Forsaken One  201
  GnomeWorks  15 / 150
  Kaboom  51 / 150
  Kalanyr  193
  Maudlin  50.5 (does not have 11th level magic)
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  55.5 / 150
  'o Skoteinos  34 / 150
  Red Goo 14.6
  Reprisal  68.5 / 150
  Sollir  30 / 150
  Tokiwong  21 / 150
  Uvenelei  24 / 150
  Venus  26 / 150
  William Ronald  14 / 150
  Zelda  7 / 150
  Zouron  31 / 150

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  306
  Alzem  306
  Anabstercorian  609
  Black Omega  306
  Creamsteak  311
  Dagger  306
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  309 x 2
  Festy Dog  312
  Forsaken One  318
  GnomeWorks  306
  Kaboom  306
  Kalanyr  306
  Maudlin  360
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  306
  'o Skoteinos  306
  Reprisal  300
  Sollir  622
  Tokiwong   306
  Uvenelei  306
  Venus  303
  William Ronald  612
  Zelda  306
  Zouron  303


  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

  Maudlin (evil undead)  408


  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  306
  Alzem  612
  Anabstercorian  1,521
  Black Omega  8,160
  Creamsteak  1,218
  Dagger  612
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  2 x 1,218
  Festy Dog  311
  Forsaken One  3,729
  GnomeWorks  1,218
  Kaboom  1,224
  Kalanyr  1,224
  Maudlin  306
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  1,218
  'o Skoteinos  1,218
  Reprisal  300
  Sollir  2,035
  Tokiwong  1,218
  Uvenelei  306
  Venus  301
  William Ronald  612
  Zelda  306
  Zouron  303

  - - - 

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  202
  Alzem  202
  Anabstercorian  404
  Black Omega  202
  Creamsteak  202
  Dagger  202
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  2 x 202
  Festy Dog  206
  Forsaken One  208
  GnomeWorks  202
  Kaboom  202
  Kalanyr  202
  Maudlin  202
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  202
  'o Skoteinos  202
  Reprisal  202
  Sollir  404
  Tokiwong  202
  Uvenelei  202
  Venus  201
  William Ronald  404
  Zelda  202
  Zouron  202

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

  Alyx  2100 and 1669
  Alzem  2101 and 1910
  Anabstercorian  1908
  Black Omega  1634.3
  Creamsteak 1749
  Dagger  1651.6
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  1884
  Festy Dog  1626.6
  Forsaken One  1770
  GnomeWorks  1887 and 1639
  Kaboom  1702
  Kalanyr  1815.6
  Maudlin  1738.5
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  2101 and 1598.6
  'o Skoteinos  1746
  Reprisal 2101 and 1888
  Sollir  1749
  Tokiwong  1656.6
  Uvenelei  1618.6
  Venus  1757
  William Ronald  1742.5
  Zelda  1616.6
  Zouron  2011 and 1683.3

  RED GOO RATING

  Maudlin  5
  Melkor  5

  - - -

  ALYX (Alliance of the Rising Sun, Church of Toril) PL 14,776
  ALZEM (Isles of Hope, Army of Krynn) PL 16,041
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Solistarim, Army of Darkness, Mina and the Knights of Neraka) PL 40,062
  BLACK OMEGA (The Faerie, The Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight) PL 32,910
  CREAMSTEAK (Delrunian Alliance, Church of Mercy) PL 16,214
  DAGGER (Kingdom of Ulek) PL 2,918
  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE (Union of the Worlds, Allied Nations on Krynn, Humanoid Alliance of Realmspace, Githyanki Army) PL 63,019
  FESTY DOG (Races of the Under-Oerth, Scro Star League) PL 40,645
  FORSAKEN ONE (The Hive Cluster) PL 22,561
  GNOMEWORKS (The Lortmil Technomancy, Veiled Alliance of Athas) PL 8,048
  KABOOM (The Sky-Sea League, Nations of the Chosen of Mystra) PL 67,723
  KALANYR (The drow of Oerth, the Yuan-Ti of Oerth, allies from Dneiper) PL 9,750
  MAUDLIN (Acererak, Minions of Acererak, All of the Undead, The Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 7,543
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Church of Shade, Shadow Empire, Red Army of Luna, Dragon-Kings of Athas) PL 124,718
  'O SKOTEINOS (Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, Gith Mercenary Armada, Immortals of Mystara) PL 16,000
  REPRISAL (The United Commonwealth of Toril) PL 88,686
  SOLLIR (The League of Warlords, Evil Giants, the Unseelie of Oerth) PL 5,525
  TOKIWONG (Iuz, Empire of Iuz, Eternal Empire of Realmspace) PL 55,481
  UVENELEI (Alliance of the Crescent, Republic of Selune) PL 33,291
  VENUS (Angels, Emerald Order, Transplanted Nation of Alphatia from Mystara) PL 6,915
  WILLIAM RONALD (Angels, Kevellond League, (Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin, Erypt, Orcreich, Transplanted Nation of Thyatis from Mystara) PL 24,163
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Thillronian Alliance) PL 1,315
  ZOURON (Eternal Order)  PL 14,400


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE INFRASTRUCTURE STATUS POST - TURN 7*

11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE STATUS

  All Powers with 11th level magic have an 11th Level Infrastructure.

  This 11th Level Infrastructure consists of:

  Your mages who can cast 11th level magic
  Your clerics who can cast 11th level magic
  Your psionicists who can employ 11th level psionics
  Any other beings capable of 11th level abilities
  Your arsenal of magical items with 11th level powers
  Your artifacts and relics
  Any 11th level magic that has been set up with permanency, and thus stands on it's own (such as an 11th level Mythal.)
  Any other 11th level infrastructure that could be employed to attack, defend, or otherwise be used for your Power in a war.

  - - -

  The object of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy the enemy Power's 11th Level Infrastructure.

  Once you have destroyed an enemy Power's 11th Level Infrastructure completely, the enemy Power is considered to be a Disarmed Power.

  A Disarmed Power can be subjected to a Coup de Grace Attack, whereas a Power that is Armed (has some of it's 11th Level Infrastrature left) cannot be subjected to a Coup de Grace Attack.

  A Coup de Grace Attack destroys the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure - it's people, it's cities, it's lands, everything.
  A Coup de Grace Attack is made to utterly destroy the enemy Power.

  - - -

  In 11th Level Dueling, the Attacker chooses the fate of enemy mages, clerics, etc. considered lost by the enemy Power.
  This may be 11th Level Death, banishment, or imprisonment.
  In ALL cases, the enemy mages, clerics, etc. are considered permanently dead, lost, or imprisoned, without hope or appeal.
  NPCs can be lost in 11th Level Dueling.
  PCs CANNOT be harmed or lost in 11th Level Dueling.

  - - -

  In a Coup de Grace Attack, the Attacker may choose whatever form of destruction desired.
  This can range from Obliteration Destruction, to Mercy Destruction (see the 11th Level Dueling rules for sample choices.)

  Once 100 percent destruction has been achieved against a Power, it's Player Character is considered captured by the victorious Attacker.

  The victorious Power may then choose the fate of the defeated Power's Player Character, and this choice is considered utter and very, very final (for example, Deity-level characters who are captured may be totally destroyed.  Avatar, Deity on the Outer Planes, and all.  There is no appeal to the decision of the victorious Power.)

  - - -

  If your Power is Disarmed, and a Coup de Grace is imminent, surrender is always a possible option.
  Of course, surrender will generally be on the Attacker's terms, assuming the Attacker will accept surrender at all.

  If your Power surrenders, it is considered to be absorbed by the Attacking Power and becomes it's property, lock, stock, and barrel.
  That includes your NPCs.
  That includes your PC.
  That assumes any of them are permitted to live, of course.

  Once surrender is agreed upon, neither Attacker nor the surrendering Power may change their minds concerning the terms.

  Surrender cannot be faked.

  - - -

  NA indicates a Power that does not have 11th level magic.
  Thus, that Power has no 11th Level Infrastructure to defend itself with.

  Any Power with 11th level magic may AUTOMATICALLY attempt a Coup de Grace against any Power below marked with an NA.

  However, unless you SPECIFICALLY STATE you are doing such, I am automatically assuming you are conducting 11th Level Dueling with another Power with 11th level magic.

  - - -

  STATUS OF EACH POWER'S 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE

  Alyx's Church of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Alyx's Alliance of the Rising Sun:  NA

  Alzem's Hope Isles - Toril and Oerth:  100 percent intact

  Anabstercorian's Knights of Neraka, led by Mina: 100 percent intact
  Anabstercorian's Army of Darkness, led by Anabstercorian the PC:   NA

  Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow:  100 percent intact

  Creamsteak's Church of Mercy:  100 percent intact
  Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance:  NA

  Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek:  100 percent intact

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Union of the Worlds:  100 percent intact

  Festy Dog's Scro Star League:  100 percent intact
  Festy Dog's Under-Oerth Alliance:  NA

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster:  100 percent intact

  GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance of Athas:  100 percent intact
  GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy:  NA

  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  100 percent intact
  Kaboom's Sky-Sea League:  NA

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland and drow/elven/yuan-ti confederation:  100 percent intact

  Maudlin's Undead Legions, led by Acererak:  100 percent intact

  Lord Melkor's Church of Shade and Shadow Empire: 100 percent intact

  'o Skoteino's Immortals of Mystara:  100 percent intact
  'o Skoteino's Orcish Empire of the Pomarj:  NA

  Rajaat and his Champions:  100 percent intact

  Reprisal's United Commonwealth of Toril:  100 percent intact

  Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth:  100 percent intact
  Sollir's League of the Warlords:  NA

  Tokiwong's Eternal Empire of Realmspace:  100 percent intact
  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz:  NA

  Uvenelei's Republic of Selune:  100 percent intact
  Uvenelei's Alliance of the Crescent:  NA

  Venus's Emerald Order:  100 percent intact

  William's Kevellond League:  100 percent intact
  William's Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:  NA

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zouron's Eternal Order:  100 percent intact

  - - -

  STATUS OF EACH POWER'S MAIN INFRASTRUCTURE

  This is it.
  If your Power starts losing it's main infrastructure, that means your Power is being destroyed.
  A 100 percent destruction of your Power's infrastructure means your Power is eliminated, your Player Character is captured, and the enemy Power may do as it wishes with said Player Character.
  Please refer to the Dueling Rules concerning what manner of destruction may be inflicted in a Coup de Grace - everything from Obliteration Destruction to Mercy Destruction is allowed.

  Alyx's Church of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Alyx's Alliance of the Rising Sun:  100 percent intact

  Alzem's Hope Isles - Toril and Oerth:  100 percent intact

  Anabstercorian's Knights of Neraka, led by Mina: 100 percent intact
  Anabstercorian's Army of Darkness, led by Anabstercorian the PC:   NA

  Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow:  100 percent intact

  Creamsteak's Church of Mercy:  100 percent intact
  Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek:  100 percent intact

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Union of the Worlds:  100 percent intact

  Festy Dog's Scro Star League:  100 percent intact
  Festy Dog's Under-Oerth Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster:  100 percent intact

  GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance of Athas:  100 percent intact
  GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy:  100 percent intact

  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  100 percent intact
  Kaboom's Sky-Sea League:  100 percent intact

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland and drow/elven/yuan-ti confederation:  100 percent intact

  Maudlin's Undead Legions, led by Acererak:  100 percent intact

  Lord Melkor's Church of Shade and Shadow Empire: 100 percent intact

  'o Skoteino's Immortals of Mystara:  100 percent intact
  'o Skoteino's Orcish Empire of the Pomarj:  100 percent intact

  Rajaat and his Champions:  100 percent intact

  Reprisal's United Commonwealth of Toril:  100 percent intact

  Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth:  100 percent intact
  Sollir's League of the Warlords:  100 percent intact

  Tokiwong's Eternal Empire of Realmspace:  100 percent intact
  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz:  100 percent intact.

  Uvenelei's Republic of Selune:  100 percent intact
  Uvenelei's Alliance of the Crescent:  100 percent intact.

  Venus's Emerald Order:  100 percent intact

  William's Kevellond League:  100 percent intact
  William's Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zouron's Eternal Order:  100 percent intact


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE DUELING RULES POST - TURN 7*

ATTACK/DEFENSE DUELING WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  TURN 7

  I will be running Turn 7 by days.  
  There will be 31 days in Turn 7.
  I will announce the end of each day, and the beginning of the next day.

  If we were all sitting down at a table together, we could run the Attack/Defense Duels by combat rounds, with initiative, catching an opponent off-guard, Attacks and Defenses every few seconds IC, and so on.
  However, we are from all over the world, are communicating on a message board, are online at different times, and most of us have little time to be online.
  Therefore, I am creating a simple system with certain restrictions, to accommodate this situation.

  - - -

  THE BASIC CONCEPT OF ATTACK/DEFENSE DUELING

  The whole concept of Attack/Defense Dueling, can be summarized as follows:

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, then throw a single titanic spell (or a series of titanic spells) at your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can throw 11th level magic.

  Or ...

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, and create a single mighty defense (or series of mighty defenses) against whatever attack your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic are going to throw.

  - - -

  WHAT YOU DO

  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making an Attack.
  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making a Defense.

  The resolution of Attacks and Defenses occur at the start of the next day in the Turn, all at the same time.

  These annoucements of your Attack/Defense routine should be made secretly, via e-mail, to me.

  You must state to me who you are Attacking.
  You must state to me who you are Defending.  If you Defend someone else, you cannot Defend yourself.
  Once you state who you are Attacking and Defending, you cannot change your mind.  

  Once you have stated you are making an Attack and Defense, I will post to the board that a Power has declared an Attack and a Defense.
  I will not reveal which Power is making the Attack and Defense, nor will I reveal who the target Power is, or the Power being protected.

  STANDARD OPTIONS

  You may e-mail your allies and request help in an Attack and in a Defense.
  Your allies may elect to help you in your Attack and in your Defense.  Their Attack and Defense Categories stack with yours.
  You may work with your allies to stack Attack Categories and Defense Categories in any way that pleases you and them.

  Once you and your allies have decided on a combined Attack and a combined Defense, you e-mail me, and tell me the combined plan.
  Once that combined plan is submitted to me, it cannot be changed.

  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people on the boards with public statements about who you intend to Attack and who you intend to Defend.
  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people by spreading rumors, disinformation, and even working with an enemy on a fake Attack/Defense routine, pretending to be a friend.

  However, again, once a combined Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it cannot be taken back.  
  If a fake Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it becomes a REAL Attack/Defense routine instantly, and it cannot be taken back.

  STANDARD RESOLUTION

  At the end of each day, before announcing the beginning of the new day, I will resolve all Attack/Defense Duels.
  I will make sure that sufficient time was permitted for all the players to have announced their Attack, Defense, and to have collaborated with their allies to launch combined Attacks and prepare combined Defenses.
  Typically, this means final resolution will occur 12 hours after the last e-mail is sent to me, stating an Attack/Defense routine or a combination Attack/Defense routine.

  Because of this, Turn 7 will last at least 2 weeks IRL, and possibly much longer.

  SPECIAL OPTIONS

  You may call an Attack off.  If you do, you lose your Attack for the day, and any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below) is lost.
  You and your allies may call an Attack off.  If you do, all of you lose your Attack for the day, and all of you lose any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below.)

  You may hold an Attack.  If you do, your Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  You may not change your target.
  You and your allies may hold an Attack.  If you do, your combined Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  None of you may change your target.

  You may hold your Defense, as long as you are not the target of an Attack.  If you are able to hold your Defense, your Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)
  You and your allies may hold a combined Defense, if the Power being protected is not the target of an Attack.  If the Defense is held, the combined Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)

  Any Power holding an Attack may not declare another Attack, until their held Attack is expended.
  Any Power holding a Defense may not declare another Defense, until their held Defense is discharged.
  In no case can the target of a held Attack be changed.
  In no case can the beneficiary of a held Defense be changed.

  ATTACK AND DEFENSE CATEGORIES

  Category refers to how powerful an Attack or Defense is.

  In all cases, Attacks and Defenses are prepared simultaneously.

  A Category 1 Attack is the weakest possible Attack.
  A Category 1 Defense is the weakest possible Defense.
  It requires only a few seconds for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 2 Attack is the next weakest Attack.
  A Category 2 Defense is the next weakest Defense.
  It requires a few minutes for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 3 Attack, is the next step up in strength.
  A Category 3 Defense, is the next step up in strength.
  It requires one hour for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 4 Attack, is on a par with the Invoked Devastation, in terms of magical power.
  A Category 4 Defense, would stop the Invoked Devastation.
  It requires one day for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this day of the Turn. (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic)

  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Attack, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.
  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Defense, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.

  If you continue to hold your Attack, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  If you continue to hold your Defense, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this second day, in which you continue to hold your Attack and your Defense (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  You may continue to hold your Attack and your Defense indefinitely, gaining 2 Categories of strength in both during each new day.
  Your Power continues to be unable to take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  Chart:

  A few seconds:  Category 1
  A few minutes:  Category 2
  An hour:  Category 3
  End of of the first day:  Category 4
  End of day 2:  Category 6
  End of day 3:  Category 8
  End of day 4:  Category 10
  End of day 5:  Category 12
  End of day 6:  Category 14
  End of day 7:  Category 16
  End of day 31:  Category 64

  If you launch your Attack, you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.
  If your Defense is discharged, either voluntarily or because you or whatever Power you are protecting is the target of an Attack - you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.

  In the case of held combination Attacks or Defenses, all the Powers involved reset, and must start over from Category 1.

  Only after you reset may you resume 11th level activities that require more than one hour to accomplish (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)
  In other words, Powers that are holding Attacks and Defenses cannot conduct 11th level activities that require more than an hour to accomplish, until the day after they finally discharge their held Attack and their held Defense, thus resetting themselves.

  ATTACK VERSUS DEFENSE

  The Category of the Attack is calculated.
  The Category of the Defense is calculated, and subtracted from the Category of the Attack.
  The resulting number gives the percentage chance of the Attacker killing a certain percentage of the Defender's mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic.

  The Attacker can never lose any percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.
  The Defender, may or may not lose a percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Losing some, but not all, of your Power's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic weakens your Power in the next Attack/Defense Duel, as follows:

  25 percent loss:  Your Power loses 1 Category level from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  50 percent loss:  Your Power loses 2 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  75 percent loss:  Your Power loses 3 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.

  If your Power is in such a weakened state, and it does not prepare a Defense, and it is the target of an Attack, the Attacker gains 1, 2, or 3 Category levels to his Attack, as is appropriate.

  The Charts below show the resolution of the Attack/Defense Duel, based on the number arrived at (Attack Category minus Defense Category.)

  - 12 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
2% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
4% chance 3% destroyed
5% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
2% chance 25% destroyed
3% chance 12% destroyed
4% chance 6% destroyed
5% chance 3% destroyed
6% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
4% chance 12% destroyed
5% chance 6% destroyed
6% chance 3% destroyed
7% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

2% chance 100% destroyed
4% chance 50% destroyed
6% chance 25% destroyed
8% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
12% chance 3% destroyed
14% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

3% chance 100% destroyed
6% chance 50% destroyed
9% chance 25% destroyed
12% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
18% chance 3% destroyed
21% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

4% chance 100% destroyed
8% chance 50% destroyed
12% chance 25% destroyed
16% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
24% chance 3% destroyed
28% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

6% chance 100% destroyed
12% chance 50% destroyed
18% chance 25% destroyed
24% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
36% chance 3% destroyed
42% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

7% chance 100% destroyed
14% chance 50% destroyed
21% chance 25% destroyed
28% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
42% chance 3% destroyed
49% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

8% chance 100% destroyed
16% chance 50% destroyed
24% chance 25% destroyed
32% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
48% chance 3% destroyed
56% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

9% chance 100% destroyed
18% chance 50% destroyed
27% chance 25% destroyed
36% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
54% chance 3% destroyed
63% chance 1% destroyed

  0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  1

15% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  2

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3

25% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  4

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  5

35% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  6

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  7

45% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  8

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise, 3% destroyed

  9

50% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  10

50% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  11

55% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  12

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  13

55% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  14

60% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  15

60% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  16 and higher

60% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed


  THE FATE OF ENEMY MAGES AND CLERICS

  The Attacking Power chooses how the enemy mages and clerics that are killed, die.
  The Attacker may kill them outright - this is considered death by 11th level magic.
  The Attacker may transport them into a Sphere of Annihilation.
  The Attacker may transport them to the Ninth Hell or the Seventh Heaven.
  The Attacker may choose mercy, and imprison them - they are considered imprisoned by 11th level magic.

  In all cases, the mages and clerics in question are either permanently dead or permanently imprisoned.
  There is no way they can ever be recovered, unless they are imprisoned and the Power offers a prisoner exchange.
  If they are imprisoned and the imprisoning Power loses all of it's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, the prisoners are considered killed by 11th level magic.

  A prisoner exchange cannot be faked or interfered with - it is a strict agreement between two or more Powers, and must be carried through legitimately.

  Again, it must be stressed:  If an Attack is successful, and the Defender loses mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, those mages and clerics are lost forever ... if the successful Attacker wills it so.


  LOSING THE ATTACK/DEFENSE DUEL

  The point of the Attack/Defense Duel is to totally eliminate the Defender's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Once this happens, the Power which has suffered such a 100 percent loss is considered Disarmed.

  A Disarmed Power is under the following restrictions:

  It's Player Character can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It's Non-Player Characters can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can employ psionics of 10th level and lower only.
  It has no access to 11th level magic of any sort, in any way, by any means.
  It's score in the Magical Arms Race falls to 149, and remains there for the rest of the Turn.

  Otherwise, it is fully intact.
  It retains all it's technology.
  It retains all it's infrastructure.
  It retains all creations in which 11th level magic had a hand in building.


  THE COUP DE GRACE

  There is always the option of surrender for the Disarmed Power.
  Surrender always comes on the attacker's terms, assuming the attacker is willing to accept surrender at all.
  Surrender, cannot be faked.

  If the Disarmed Power refuses to surrender, it may choose to Defend.
  It must state it is preparing a Defense, as per normal.

  The Disarmed Power may NEVER declare an Attack against any Power with 11th level magic - it's offensive capability is ineffective against 11th level defenses.

  At this point, when the Power with 11th level magic declares his Attack and Defense, he may launch his Attack on the Disarmed Power.
  This is the Coup de Grace.

  Once more the Attack Category is calculated.
  Once more the Defense Category is calculated, and subtracted from the Attack Category to reach a number.
  Then, a second set of charts are consulted:

  - 17 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
7% chance 6% destroyed
10% chance 3% destroyed
15% chance 1% destroyed

  - 16

2% chance 100% destroyed
3% chance 50% destroyed
5% chance 25% destroyed
7% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
20% chance 1% destroyed

  - 15

3% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
20% chance 3% destroyed
25% chance 1% destroyed

  - 14

4% chance 100% destroyed
7% chance 50% destroyed
10% chance 25% destroyed
15% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
25% chance 3% destroyed
30% chance 1% destroyed

  - 13

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 12

6% chance 100% destroyed
15% chance 50% destroyed
20% chance 25% destroyed
25% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
35% chance 3% destroyed
40% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

7% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
25% chance 25% destroyed
30% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
40% chance 3% destroyed
45% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

8% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
35% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
45% chance 3% destroyed
50% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

9% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
50% chance 3% destroyed
55% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

10% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
55% chance 3% destroyed
60% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

15% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
65% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

20% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

25% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

30% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

35% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

40% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

45% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  0

50% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  1

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  2

60% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  3

65% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  4

70% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  5

75% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed

  6

80% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 60% destroyed

  7

85% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 70% destroyed

  8

90% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 80% destroyed

  9

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 90% destroyed

  10 and higher

100% chance 100% destroyed.


  THE RESULT OF A COUP DE GRACE

  The damage above translates into the following results, determined by the successful Attacker:

  Obliteration:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to his land's geography, flora, fauna, infrastructure, civilians, military, and everything else he has.

  Total Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all infrastructure, civilians, and military personnel.

  Neutron Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians and military personnel.

  Reprisal Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians.

  Standard Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all military personnel and military infrastructure.

  Mercy:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all the leadership, including the Non-Player Characters, and to weapons systems and weapons stockpiles.

  Civilians, military personnel, and Non-Player Characters, may be permanently killed - the Attacker selects the form of destruction - or permanently imprisoned without hope of escape.

  The Coup de Grace destroys a percentage of the defending Power's PL equal to the percentage loss determined on the charts, unless - and only unless - Mercy Destruction is selected.

  If the Coup de Grace was not totally successful - if it did not produce 100% destruction - the Attacker may, on his next allowed Attack, repeat the procedure until the defender is eliminated.
  The Attacker may change the mode of destruction selected, in any second or subsequent Attack.

  The Attacker may select what NPCs the defending Power loses, if the attack was not 100 percent successful.
  The Attacker may select what nations the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may select what Artifacts, Relics, or other kinds of magical items the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may pretty much choose, in detail, what the defender loses.

  The Player Character of the defending Power is assumed to remain safe, until the very end.
  Upon achieving 100 percent destruction of the defending Power, the victorious attacker decides the fate of the defending Player Character.
  There is no appeal to this fate.

  ATTACKING WEAKER POWERS

  If your Power has 11th level magic, and you choose to launch an Attack against a Power that has only 10th level magic or less (such as Melkor stating an Attack against Zelda's Power), there is no need for any Attack/Defend Duel.
  The Coup de Grace process outlined above begins immediately.

  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not engage in Dueling, except to Defend against a Coup de Grace.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not Duel with other 10th level Powers.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not attempt a Coup de Grace against a Power that has only 9th level magic or less.

  PROTECTING A WEAKER POWER

  This is simple enough.

  The Attack/Defense Duel between the 11th level Attacker, and the interfering 11th level Defender, is resolved normally (as per the standard charts.)

  The Power with 10th level magic is simply ignored.
  It receives no Defense of it's own.
  It's fate depends entirely on how well the interfering Power protects it.

  If the Attack is successful, or partially successful, Coup de Grace damage is done to the Power that was being shielded.
  The interfering Power with 11th level magic sustains no damage at all.

  SPECIAL

  If a player cannot come online to play his Power, he or she may give permission to another to play his or her Power.
  Otherwise, that Power defends only, and engages in no other activity but defense.  
  That Power will build a Category 4 Defense on day one, and hold it indefinitely, until subject to an Attack.

  ADDITIONAL RULE

  If your Power is involved in projects involving 11th level magic, you may state you halt them.
  You must make such a statement before you may begin a Category 4 or greater buildup of your Attack and Defense.
  Attack/Defense involves your entire 11th level war-machine ... when launching Category 4 or greater Attacks or preparing Category 4 or greater Defenses, you may never undertake any 11th level activity that takes longer than an hour to complete.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE 11TH LEVEL RULES POST - TURN 7*

THE RULES FOR EMPLOYING 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN WAYS OTHER THAN DUELING

  Each Power in the IR has a large army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and perhaps other wonder-workers who are capable of casting 11th level spells and otherwise employing 11th level magic.
  Considering what a single mage capable of throwing 11th level spells could do, there is no question concerning the astronomical capabilities of a whole army of such mages, especially if this army has large amounts of time in which to spellcast.

  Indeed, the whole point of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy this army of mages - and clerics, psionicists, and others capable of wielding 11th level magic - for this 11th level army is the supreme weapon of the Power in question (the equivalent of having Warp Drive, when everyone else is limited to Impulse Drives.)

  - - -

  The List below assumes the whole army of mages, clerics, psionicists, and others are working to accomplish the end specified.

  The List represents what they can accomplish, given a certain length of time, from a few seconds to the entirety of Turn 7.

  If they are attempting feats that require an hour of less to achieve, it does not interfere with your Power's Attacks and Defenses, or your ability to Hold Attacks and Defenses.
  It is reasonable to assume that a very small portion of your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. are spending their time in alternate projects besides Attack and Defense.
  Or, that your entire 11th level army quickly conducts the project in question, then returns to the business of Attack and Defense.

  However, if your 11th level army attempts one of the projects below that requires more than an hour to achieve, it interferes with your Attacks and Defenses, and you cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses from day to day.
  Simply put, it diverts so much of your 11th level army's efforts and time, that they cannot build up a Category 4 Attack or Defense, and they cannot maintain any level of Attack or Defense from day to day.
  Your 11th level army is so busy on the alternate project that it's efforts in Attack and Defense are crippled.  It cannot do both things at the same time.

  - - -

  Here is what your Power can do.

  On each day of Turn 7, your Power can accomplish the following:

  It can launch Category 4 Attacks and Defenses.
  It can Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require an hour to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that, and accomplish 1 feat that would require less than an hour to accomplish.

  Or:

  It can launch Category 3 or weaker Attacks and Defenses.
  It cannot Hold Attacks and Defenses through to the next day.
  It can accomplish 1 feat that would require a full day to accomplish.
  Or, it can forego that and accomplish 1 feat requiring less than a day to accomplish.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires a week to accomplish, your Power must spend a week working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or holding your Attacks and Defenses from day to day, as long as your Power is working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish.
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your week-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  If you state your Power is attempting to accomplish a feat that requires the entire Turn to accomplish, your Power must spend the entire Turn working on the project.
  Forget Category 4 Attacks and Defenses, or Holding Attacks and Defenses from day to day, for as long as you are working on the project.
  At the end of any day during this effort, your Power may elect to accomplish a lesser feat - one requiring a day or less to accomplish (or a week or less to accomplish, if a week or longer has passed.)
  IF YOU DO THIS, YOUR POWER RESETS.
  Of course, your Turn-long project is totally ruined, all the effort spent on it wasted.

  - - -

  Note that most of the feats shown in the lists scale in power.  The longer you spend on the project, the greater the result.

  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 5 requires mere seconds, for instance.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 10 requires a few minutes.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 20 requires an hour.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 100 requires a day.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 200 requires a week.
  Increasing your Player Character's PL by 300 requires the entire Turn.

  In these cases, lesser effects do not stack.
  To obtain a PL of 20 for your Player Character, your Power must spend an hour to do so - it cannot spend a few seconds to raise said Player Character's PL by 5, then repeat the process hundreds of times.
  To obtain a PL of 300 for your Player Character, your Power MUST spend the entire Turn working on the project - nothing less will do.

  This applies to each and every feat shown in the lists below, for nearly all of them scale in the same fashion.

  Assume that ALL the feats below scale, and you cannot go wrong.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW SECONDS?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, causing a huge lake of Oerthblood to permanently form. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area of several thousand square miles.  (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area of several thousand square miles. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can give your PC all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  Your Player Character's PL increases by 5.
  You can create a Flying City of one cubic mile in size.  It can made of any material or combination of materials, and be of any shape of your choice.  Such things as atmospheric density and composition, gravity fields, lighting, temperature, and the like are all completely under your control.  You are limited to 9th level effects concerning what changes in reality you make, and the rules governing that 9th level magic should be observed in a conservative way.  This city can Spelljam as if it contained a Greater Helm of colossal size.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to several subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to force it to perform a service for you (1 in 100 chance.)  It may resent this, of course.
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  Your PC can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant your PC and and a few others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC or a few others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (10 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (50 percent chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 10 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success, and a 3 in 4 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs or a few others can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 100 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 10.
  You may destroy an area the size of a town.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of a town from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry for the exact location of any NPC, object, structure, or other singular thing.  If it is not warded, you locate it automatically.  If it is warded by 11th level magic, you have a 1 in 3 chance of finding it (PCs may not be found this way.)
  You can ward your PC and your NPCs from 11th level scrying.  Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of a town can be warded.
  You can corrupt one NPC of your choice, changing his or her alignment.  That NPC joins a new Power of your choice, or does anything else you wish (including self-destruction.)

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A FEW MINUTES?

  You can create dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area of several thousand square miles. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 10.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 5.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can raise several Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus several 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You can create a Flying City of 10 cubic miles in size.  You control all mundane aspects of the city, and you can create exotic and bizarre alterations, changing reality regarding the city and those in it considerably.  You are limited to 9th level effects in how reality can be changed, but you should be creative and imaginative in those changes, interpreting the rules loosely.
  You and dozens of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 1,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and dozens of others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can project visions of other realities to thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 10 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and hundreds of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and hundreds of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and hundreds of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Bissel, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature.
  You can finish creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  One of your people can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  Your PC, NPCs, and your entire 11th level army can sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 2 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, and entire 11th level army can attempt to permanently gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success.  Your Power's PL increases by 100.
  You may destroy an area the size of a city.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of a city from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry for the exact location of several dozen NPCs, items, structures, or other singular objects.  If they are not warded, you locate them automatically.  If they are warded by 11th level magic, you have a 1 in 3 chance of finding them (PCs may not be found this way.)
  You can ward your PC, NPCs, artifacts and relics, extremely important magical items, and about a dozen crucially important structures from 11th level scrying.  You must state what is being warded, unfortunately.
  Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of a city can be warded.
  You can corrupt 10 NPCs of your choice, changing their alignment.  Those NPC joins a new Power of your choice, or do anything else you wish (including self destruction.)

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN AN HOUR?

  You can dozens of huge lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of Bissel. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can completely purify and restore Oerth's atmosphere, removing all dangerous toxins from it, and clearly away the great stratospheric cloud of dust and debris. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 20.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 10.
  You can give thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can raise dozens Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus a dozen 9th level abilities of your choice.
  You can create a Flying City of 100 cubic miles in size.  You control all mundane aspects of the city, but now you can add truly strange changes in reality regarding the city and all in it.  Common sense and normal thinking should be tossed out the window;  the imagination should run amok.  Although you are still limited to 9th level effects, you should twist the rules beyond recognition, disregarding the spirit of the game, to achieve the effects you want (read:  exotic, wild, shocking, difficult to swallow, overawing.)
  You and hundreds of others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 10,000 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC and hundreds of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to hundreds of thousands of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Oerik.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (1 in 3 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 1,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC and and tens of thousands of others psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC and tens of thousands of others the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can expand the Underdark over an area the size of Furyondy, for 20 miles down.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (1,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon hundreds of beings.
  You can finish creating several dozen Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  Many of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance.)
  You and your entire 11th level army can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of Bissel.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of Bissel from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry the entirety of one Power in the IR, or do scrying for important people and objects across all the Powers of the IR.  You succeed automatically, unless there is 11th level warding, in which case you have a 1 in 3 chance of success.
  You can ward everything of strategic importance in your Power from 11th level scrying.  Or, you can choose to ward an area - an area the size of Bissel can be warded.
  You can corrupt all the NPCs of 5 other Powers of your choice, changing their alignment.  Those NPC joins a new Power of your choice, or do anything else you wish (including self destruction.)
  Or, you may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of Bissel, or up to several hundred thousand in number.  Success is automatic.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN ONE DAY?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood, or create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of Furyondy. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 100.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 50.
  You can give tens of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can raise hundreds of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus translight speed, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus several dozens other powers of 9th level of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  You can create a single Flying City of 1,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New York City.)  Given this long to work on the project, your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. can produce very extreme changes in the fundamental realities governing all aspects of the Flying City and those in it. (read:  outlandish, impossible, unbelievable, ridiculous, absurd, crazy, mind-boggling, staggering.)  The result could be a normal city, or a city out of some beautiful dream, or a city out of some demented nightmare.  You can now build 10th level magic into the Flying City, magnifying the alterations in reality concerning it and all within it by about fivefold.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
   You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance.)
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and thousands of others can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to tens of millions of subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire planet.
  You can continue the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an entire planet.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.)  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 10,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your PC and millions of your people the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can create an Underdark (of continental size) where no Underdark existed before.
  Your PC, NPCs, and 11th level army can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (10,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon tens of thousands of beings.
  You can finish creating several hundred Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance.)
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 6 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of Furyondy (think of the Rain of Colorless Fire.)  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of Furyondy from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You may scry every Power in the IR, completely and throughly.  You succeed automatically, unless 11th level warding is in place, in which case your success chance is 1 in 3.
  You can ward your entire Power from 11th level scrying, or you can ward an area the size of the Union of Oerth that is not a part of your Power.
  You may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of Furyondy, or up to several million in number.  Success is automatic.
  You may corrupt several hundred thousand people, or over an area the size of Bissel, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be.  Success is automatic.
  You can restore the shift in Greyspace's light spectrum, so that the sunlight is yellow again, and everything does not appear in shades of purple, white, black, and grey anymore.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC IN A WEEK?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood, or create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 200.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 100.
  You can give hundreds of thousands of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus 4 to 6 10th level abilities of your choice.  These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  You can create a single Flying City of 10,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New Jersey.)  You can add about 10 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 10 times greater.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and a great part of your people can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate a known artifact.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and tens of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to a billion subject creatures (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can partially complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 50,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an entire planet.
  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and compel it to do a service for you.  It will resent this, usually.
  You can free 100,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant your entire population protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant your entire population psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant your entire population the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and millions of your people the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You can create an Underdark on a world (like Krynn) that had no Underdark.
  Your entire population can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (50,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon millions of beings.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have several permanent 10th level powers.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create hundreds of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on your Power.
  You and your Power's entire population can automatically sense a major change in reality, but cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC, NPCs, your 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people may attempt to gain Spellfire.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 50,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of the Union of Oerth.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of the Union of Oerth from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You can establish permanent scrying of every other Power in the IR.  Once this scrying is established, it can never be broken by any means.  If warding is up, you have a 1 in 3 chance of success;  otherwise, success is automatic.
  You can ward your entire power from 11th level scrying, plus you can ward all of your allies ... or you can ward an area the size of the continent of Oerik, but this area cannot include your Power's land or people.
  You may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth, or up to tens of millions in number.  Success is automatic.
  You may corrupt several million people, over an area the size of Furyondy, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be.  Success is automatic.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.

  - - -

  WHAT CAN YOUR POWER DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC USING ALL OF TURN 7 (ONE MONTH IC) TO DO IT?

  You can cover an area the size of the continent of Oerik with Oerthblood, or create tens of thousands of lakes of Oerthblood. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore ruined and/or dead soil to life over an entire world. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an entire world. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can restore Oerth's natural geography, flora, and fauna over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can calm down the volcanoes and other disturbances, causing the seas of lava to disappear, over an area the size of the continent of Oerik. (the reverse applies, also)
  You can increase your Player Character's PL by 300.
  You can increase all of your NPC's PLs by 150.
  You can give millions of your people the powers of the Tarrasque.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can raise thousands of Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming, translight speed, teleport without error, and worldwalk abilities, plus dozens of 9th level abilities of your choice, plus dozens of 10th level abilities of your choice, These cities can be of any shape you can imagine.
  You can create a single Flying City of 100,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of Texas or France, I believe.)  You can add 100 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 100 times greater.  You can also add the first 11th level effect, producing some deity-level reality alterations within the Flying City (read:  game-breaking, beyond the scope of D&D, arbitrary changes in the most fundamental assumptions of rping games, playing God.)
  Your entire population can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future (although they could create an alternate reality by going back in time, thus putting them out of the IR.)
   You can locate 1 to 6 known artifacts.
  You can create pretty much any number of pocket dimensions, size LL.
  Your PC, NPCs, 11th level army, and hundreds of thousands of your people can continue Avangion Metamorphosis.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can project visions of other realities to the population of an entire Crystal Sphere (such as showing a medieval person what life is like on modern Terra), and those subject creatures will instantly understand, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over all the Crystal Sphere involved in the IR.
  You can complete the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.  Your Power gains 100,000 PL.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can immediately begin growing forests over all the worlds in all the Crystal Spheres in the IR.
  You can summon all the Avatars of any one diety, and compel them to fight for your Power for the entire next Turn.  The deity will usually resent this.
  You can free 1,000,000 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can grant the entire population of a world protection from Acererak's attacks and like attacks (including Morganti Blades.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world psionic powers (you gain all the psionic classes.)
  You can grant the entire population of a world the ability to cast psionic enchantments.
  You can give your entire population the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.  Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You can create an Underdark on all the worlds of a Crystal Sphere, where no Underdarks existed before.
  You can cause the entire population of a world to  see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can resurrect the dead (100,000 PL worth.)
  You can automatically break an 11th level enchantment upon your entire population.
  You can create nearly any number of small Mythals.  They can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.  These Mythals may also have more than a dozen permanent 10th level powers.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can begin functioning as Deepspawn (gain 100,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can create millions of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can break one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can cause the population of an entire world to automatically sense a major change in reality, but they cannot necessarily do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 7 in 8 chance of success, and a 1 in 100 chance that the diety succeeds in killing your PC.
  Your PC and entire population may attempt to gain the ability of Spellfire.  There is a 3 in 4 chance of success. Your Power's PL increases by 100,000.
  You may destroy an area the size of the continent of Oerik.  Everything in the area is permanently dead, and all structures are erased from existence.
  You may protect an area the size of the continent of Oerik from 11th level destruction in any form.  You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.
  You can establish permanent scrying of every other Power in the IR.  Once this scrying is established, it can never be broken by any means.   Furthermore, success is automatic, regardless of 11th level warding or any other effort at defense.
  You may corrupt an entire people, over an area the size of the continent of Oerik, or several hundred million in number.
  You may corrupt tens of millions, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth or Humanoid Alliance, in a much more severe way - you may shift them to Shade, undead, Celestials, monsters, elves, humanoids, kender, or anything else you wish them to be.  Success is automatic.

  Your Power can attempt any feat that you think would be equivalent in power and scope to any of the above.
  Use your imagination, and think up anything you wish, then submit it to me via e-mail, so I can rule on it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The 11th level Headache Post*

You heard it right.
  This post is reserved for my 11th level headache.

  Plus ...

  - - -

  DAY ONE OF TURN 7 IS ONGOING.

  DO NOT resend me your statements of Attack for Day 1.
  DO NOT resend me your statements of Defense for Day 1.
  For those of you who stated you were Holding your Attacks, DO NOT resend this information to me.
  For those of you who stated you were Calling Off Attacks, DO NOT resend this information to me.

  - - -

  Those of you who wish to Hold Attacks, but have not yet sent me statements that you are Holding your Attacks - send them to me now.

  Those of you who wish to Call Off Attacks, send me that information now.

  - - -

  Those of you who wish to Call Off Defenses, WAIT.  Do NOT send me this information yet.

  Those of you who wish to announce new Attacks for Day 2, WAIT.  
  Do NOT send me this information yet.

  Those of you who wish to announce new Defenses for Day 2, WAIT.
  Do NOT send me this information yet.

  - - -

  - - -

  - - -

  ALL OF YOU WHO DECLARED CATEGORY 4 ATTACKS AND/OR DEFENSES, AND/OR WHO DECLARED YOU WERE HOLDING YOUR ATTACKS ... SEND ME YOUR ONE ALLOWED 1 HOUR 11TH LEVEL FEAT FOR DAY ONE NOW (You may always choose a feat that requires less than an hour, of course, but I do not advise it.)

  ALL OF YOU WHO DECLARED CATEGORY 3 ATTACKS AND/OR DEFENSES, AND DID NOT HOLD YOUR ATTACKS  ... SEND ME YOUR ONE ALLOWED 1 DAY (OR LONGER) 11TH LEVEL FEAT FOR DAY ONE (OR, DAY ONE PLUS THE APPROPRIATE TIME) NOW.  (You may always choose a feat that requires less than a day, of course, but I do not advise it.)

  - - -

  Wonders just how many others in the IR have King-sized or 11th level sized headaches as well ...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Bleh!*

*Reserved for well the simple sake to be reserved... I am Iuz I can do stuff like that.... *


----------



## William Ronald

*And So It Begins (Again)*

In the Great Hall of the Kevellond League, Archcleric Hazen stands. He is standing with Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang, Gwilym Raonul, Lord William Ronald, Fand Dyvyr, Mohgyr the Old, the elf lord Orran Rilanth of Sterich, and Kuroth Kor, King of Orcreich. (Edena, this is a role playing post. Kuroth has no PLs.) 

"So it begins -- the Great War that will shape the future of worlds. I tried to find common ground between feuding factions at the peace conference. I submitted a proposal and no one accepted or offered a strong counter proposal." 

"Strangely, we have heard rumors that Lord Iuz has destroyed his Red Waste.  If true, this represents a remarkable development.  The truth will have to be verified.  Also, some clarification of what values he stands for would be welcome.  Actions, of course, speaker louder and more clearly than words."

"Despite the dread of these times, we come here with a message of hope for those who will hear it.  We can respect our differences and embrace each other.  Love and tolerance can help us defeat the dark powers.  Even if we must fight, we shall do it out of need, not hate.  This is one of many lessons I have learned from the Angels."


"The people you see here today have learned the value of mutual respect and cooperation towards building a better life for their peoples. The Kevellond League, Suhfang, the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, Erypt, Orcreich, and our allies are merging into a single nation -- the United Federation of Oerth. We will have a democratic republic, with guaranteed civil liberties. Each member state keeps their own leadership." Hazen says to the reporters. 

"I will remain Emperor of Suhfang," says Cho-Je Paser of Suhfang. 'We will have a local parliament as well. We believe that the people have good judgement and should run their affairs. However, we are preserving our own unique cultures." 

Orran Rilanth steps up to the microphone. On his vest is a sight that will shock some people -- the Iron Fist of Orcreich. 

"I fought and died in Orcreich when the Red Armada invaded. I instructed the people of that land, my friends, how to build Oerthblood weapons. When I was resurrected, the King of Orcreich declared me a brother and gave me the highest medal in his lands. I respect their beliefs, and they respect mine." 

King Kuroth steps forward. "Because of the new technology, we can farm our fields better, and build better weapons and tools. We have freed our slaves, and given them land. We will live in peace with our neighbors. We will honor Gruumsh, but we will not hate those who died fighting to save our people. Perhaps in time, all peoples will live in peace and friendship." 

"Besides," Kuroth says smiling broadly and wrapping a huge arm around Orrin's shoulder. "Anyone who fights as fiercely as this elf deserves my respect." 

"What are our values? We have used healing spells to clean as much of the Red Waste in our lands to the best of our ability," Hazen says. (This has been done over several turns.) 

"We believe all peoples have the right to make their own destiny and live in freedom and peace with their brothers. We believe we are all members of the great family of being. Regardless of who you are, we wish you well." 

"We can resist the Dark Powers even in the midst of this war. We will not fight with hate in our hearts, but determination." 


We have tried to be a force for moderation and reason. I have treated the peoples of this world and other worlds with respect." 

"I ask that everyone to try to reconcile with their neighbors. We are at war. However, we can spread peace amongst one another. I have evacuated civilians to places of relative safety." 

"I would ask that the people of Oerth and Toril pray for the well being of Forrester and President Lesage. I hope that they shall return, and help bring peace. I wish the people of the United Commonwealth well in this time of war. I wish the people of Mystara, Athas, Toril, Krynn and Oerth well." 

"What unites us is far more important than what divides us. Perhaps I have failed to adequately express this ideal. I must claim some part in the current state of affairs." 

"May Rao and all the powers of good, light, life, justice, and freedom bless the people of all the worlds. May we build a future worthy of our posterity. I pray that the future will forgive us our mistakes." 

"I may have been given form and powers like to an Angel, but at my heart I am a mortal man. I am flawed, imperfect. Yet even an imperfect man such as myself can seek to become more than has been in wisdom and goodness. Each of us has this power. It is the weaponry that will defeat the Dark Powers. If we choose."

"May peace, freedom, justice, and compassion become the norm in all worlds. We wish you well."

*OOC:*  Edena, don't worry.  I do not  have an 11th level size headache.  I have e-mailed several people to let them know you have restarted the turn.  Don't worry.  You are doing a good job running something that proved worrisome even for TSR.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The Union of Oerth (both serpenteye and myself) and the Humanoid Alliance (total: 3 11th level powers) will spend each of their hour-long actions (three one hour long actions total) towards the creation of a new race, the Cydians, through the metamorphoses of their populations.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Tell us about the Cydians, Mr. Draco.

  Anything creative like that should be out where people can appreciate it. 

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Creamsteak

*Questions*

Edena,

You ruled that I was limited to Attack 3/Defense 3 for Day 0 of turn 7.

Am I entitled to declare a full day action?

Can I choose to make 24 seperate hour long actions instead of a one day action (with the same cost being implemented)?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*REPLIES TO CREAMSTEAK'S QUESTIONS*

Creamsteak


  You ruled that I was limited to Attack 3/Defense 3 for Day 0 of turn 7.

  ANSWER:  

  I am reversing my ruling, Creamsteak.
  I feel that you are entitled to shelter the people of the United Commonwealth of Toril as a Free Action.
  Therefore, you are not limited to Attacks and Defenses of Category 3 or less.

  - - -

  Am I entitled to declare a full day action? 

  ANSWER:

  If you declare a Category 4 Attack and/or Defense, and/or if you declare you are Holding an Attack, then no.  You must settle for a one hour action.
  If you declare a Category 3 Attack and/or Defense, and do not Hold your Attack, then yes.  You may declare any action that takes up to the entire Turn to accomplish.

  - - -

  Can I choose to make 24 seperate hour long actions instead of a one day action (with the same cost being implemented)?

  ANSWER:  

  No!
  You may take one action that requires one day.
  If you substitute a one hour action for your allowed one day action, you only receive one 1-hour action! 
  NOT a good trade-off.


----------



## zouron

obvious there is no change at all in what I do, still the same in the same amount of time...

edena you can though upgrade the one hours to spand a 1 day instead for larger area if needed....


----------



## kaboom

Warning! Secret plan listed here! Do not copy or metagame!

11th level action: Send all my mages, clerics, and psions back in time to the Arcane Age. They will then spend 10 months doing the following: empowering them to be able to act as 2 powers when using 11th level attack/defenses (as Mr. Draco/ Serpenteye). Then they will go back to the current time.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

11th magic 1 hour action for the day:
I begin creating dozens of Mythals over most of my key cities (including Riftcrag and the Labryinth) and around them which have the effect of a heightened Deeper Darkness and Silence that has no effect on the League of Warlords and their allies (Creamsteak and my forces, and if they choose to do so) but effect everyone else.


----------



## Creamsteak

> You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.



My 11th level action for day 0.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A caution to everyone in the IR*

CAUTION:

  If you have stated you are Holding your Attack, you MAY NOT STATE your Power is undertaking an 11th level action that would require a full day to accomplish (much less an action that would require longer than a day to accomplish.)

  You may only state you are undertaking an 11th level action that would require an hour or less to accomplish ... nothing more.

  If you have already announced you are Holding your Attack (and most of you have done so), you must abide by this restriction.

  - - -

  There is a reason for this rule:

  When you launch an Attack (Category 1, 2, 3, or 4) and Hold that Attack, it gains 2 Categories in strength per Day held.
  Thus, after 5 or 6 Days, you have a massive Attack that can punch through the enemy's Defense, and Disarm the enemy, setting him up for a Coup de Grace.

  You SACRIFICE your ability to do this, if you take 11th level actions that require a full day or longer to accomplish.

  You are now limited to a Category 1, 2, or 3 Attack only, and it must be launched on the day you prepared it, or called off (and thus wasted.)
  You will never advance beyond a Category 3 Attack so long as you continue to perform 11th level actions that require a day or longer to accomplish.

  You will never be able to mount an effective Attack, in other words.

  However, you can now choose to perform great wonders, or great horrors, with 11th level magic.

  Such as restoring all of Oerth to a blue-green world.
  Or destroying all of the Red Goo.
  Or corrupting all the people of Oerth into evil.
  Or turning millions of Torilians into Shade.
  Or trying to seize a deity's Portfolio.
  Or giving your Player Character a Power Level of 300.
  Or giving most of your people all the abilities of the Tarrasque.
  Or rearranging the geography of the world of Oerth to suit your tastes.

  That is the trade-off, folks.

  You can either build an effective Attack, or:
  You can perform great wonders and horrors with 11th level magic, using a full day or longer to do so.

  You cannot do both.

  - - -

  Your Defense suffers slightly if you perform actions that require a day or longer with 11th level magic.

  You may only declare a Defense of 3 or less, if on that same day you take an action requiring a full day or longer.
  You MAY Hold your Defense - indeed, your Defense is AUTOMATICALLY considered to be Held, from Day to Day.
  Unless it is discharged by an Attack, which automatically resets your Defense to Category 0, your Defense continues to build in strength each Day.

  However, your Defense is one Category weaker - it builds up as a 3, then 5, then 7, then 9, etc.  
  It will not build up as a 4, then 6, then 8, then 10, etc.
  There is no way to restrengthen your Defense.  You must discharge the Defense voluntarily - wasting it, or it must be discharged by an Attack, before you can restart a full Category 4 Defense.

  A small price to pay for being able to perform full day actions with 11th level magic, that your Defense is lessened by one Category.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

Kaboom posted:

Warning! Secret plan listed here! Do not copy or metagame! 

  11th level action: Send all my mages, clerics, and psions back in time to the Arcane Age. They will then spend 10 months doing the following: empowering them to be able to act as 2 powers when using 11th level attack/defenses (as Mr. Draco/ Serpenteye). Then they will go back to the current time.

  ANSWER:

  I have been required to copy this.  
  Kaboom, this will not work.
  Alzem has Isles of Hope on both Toril and Oerth, and I have denied even him the right to double-up, as it were, his Attacks and Defenses.

  I am allowing Mr. Draco and Serpenteye to do so for the very good reason that they sacrificed very heavily for the duration of the entire IR to obtain 11th level magic.
  They legitimately obtained 11th level magic for their Power, taking extreme risks to do so.
  Also, the fact they can double up adds balance to the scenario, making for greater challenge.

  Therefore they are an exception that cannot be duplicated.

  HOWEVER ... (DM chuckles evilly)

  Kaboom, you are perfectly free to invite the Arcane Age Powers to come forward in time to help you.
  In that way, you could gain doubled Attack Power, or trebled Attack Power, or quadrupled Attack Power.

  Unfortunately, if you can pull that stunt, so can everyone else.

  You would not want to see the messy consequences of everyone pulling Powers from the past into the present, to aid in the current war.

  As an example of just HOW messy that would be ... well now, I am running Acererak.
  Acererak could go back in time, all the way to the time when the Elder Ones ran things, and he could open a Gate for them to come forward in time, and they would come, and ...

  Or, the United Commonwealth of Toril could go back in time 40 years, and summon ITSELF to come forward in time ... thus there would be 2 United Commonwealths, and 2 Forresters, and 2 Erika Lesages, and Ian Payne would looking at his own grave, and perhaps even considering resurrecting himself, and ...

  It worked on Pern, for the Dragonwehrs and Dragonriders, but I do not think it would work so well in this IR.

  I think we'll stick with everyone having a single Attack and Defense, with Mr. Draco and Serpenteye being an exception.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

I posted my action (page 1). By "You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth" what does that translate to. 

Does it grow one sappling every few feet immediately and the forest will take a few months to gestate?

Does it grow one small tree every few feet immediately and the forest will take a few weeks to reach full size?

Does it grow one medium sized tree every few feet immediately and the forest will take a few days to bloom?

If I concentrate the energy into just the League and Delrune, does it grow the forest completely?



I have questions about a few other options listed for casting.

If I wanted to make a large floating city, rather than many small ones, how long would it take to create a city the size of:

Any S Territory
Any M Territory
Any L Territory
Any LL Territory
Two LL Territories
Six LL Territories
The Size of The League of Warlords and Countries of Delrune combined
The Size of all the Union of Oerth territories


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

My one hour action:

You can raise dozens Flying Cities, each of which will have spelljamming abilities, plus teleport without error and worldwalk abilities, plus a dozen 9th level abilities of your choice. 

I want to to raise one GIANT city- City Of Shade reborn, is it okay?


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Project Epiphany*

Edena, 
I'll be mailing you in a few minutes with the exact details of this project. The Emerald Order will give this *FIRST PRIORITY*. It contains my 11th lvl plans as well, yet with a few questions which I think are quite important at the moment.


----------



## Kalanyr

1 Hour Action. 

Fix my technology so it causes no environmental damage.


----------



## Festy_Dog

I will create dozens of lakes of Oerthblood as my 1 hour action.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO CREAMSTEAK AND MELKOR*

Ok, last post for the night, then I'm off!  

  Concerning the creation of Flying Cities, it is assumed you have the plans already created for what you want to create.
  The creation of said plans is a Free Action, if you hadn't considered the matter, and did not have such plans ready.

  - - -

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a few seconds?

  ANSWER:  

  You can create a Flying City of one cubic mile in size.  
  It can made of any material or combination of materials, and be of any shape of your choice. 
  Such things as atmospheric density and composition, gravity fields, lighting, temperature, and the like are all completely under your control.  
  You are limited to 9th level effects concerning what changes in reality you make, and the rules governing that 9th level magic should be observed in a conservative way.

  - - -

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  ANSWER:

  You can create a Flying City of 10 cubic miles in size.
  You control all mundane aspects of the city, and you can create exotic and bizarre alterations, changing reality regarding the city and those in it considerably.
  You are limited to 9th level effects in how reality can be changed, but you should be creative and imaginative in those changes, interpreting the rules loosely.

  - - -

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can create a Flying City of 100 cubic miles in size.
  You control all mundane aspects of the city, but now you can add truly strange changes in reality regarding the city and all in it.
  Common sense and normal thinking should be tossed out the window;  the imagination should run amok.
  Although you are still limited to 9th level effects, you should twist the rules beyond recognition, disregarding the spirit of the game, to achieve the effects you want (read:  exotic, wild, shocking, difficult to swallow, overawing.)

  - - -

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can create a Flying City of 1,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New York City.)
  Given this long to work on the project, your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. can produce very extreme changes in the fundamental realities governing all aspects of the Flying City and those in it. (read:  outlandish, impossible, unbelievable, ridiculous, absurd, crazy, mind-boggling, staggering.) 
  The result could be a normal city, or a city out of some beautiful dream, or a city out of some demented nightmare.
  You can now build 10th level magic into the Flying City, magnifying the alterations in reality concerning it and all within it by about fivefold.


  - - -

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a week?

  You can create a Flying City of 10,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New Jersey.)
  You can add about 10 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 10 times greater.

  - - -

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a month (all of Turn 7) ?

  You can create a Flying City of 100,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of Texas or France, I believe.)
  You can add 100 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 100 times greater.
  You can also add the first 11th level effect, producing some deity-level reality alterations within the Flying City (read:  game-breaking, beyond the scope of D&D, arbitrary changes in the most fundamental assumptions of rping games, playing God.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

As per edena's request, here is the stat block for a Cydian.  This is just the stat block for a normal, lvl1 commoner type Cydian.  In other words, this is as weak as Cydians get.  Oh, I almost forgot to mention, Kas, as the first of many, has already completed Cydian metamorphoses.  Be awed, be very awed.
-----
Cydian

Large Outsider (Lawful, Neutral)
Hit Dice: 30d8 + 420 (555 hp)
Initiative: +19 (Dex)
Speed: 300 ft, fly 300 ft, swim 300 ft, burrow 200 ft
AC: 48 (-1 Size, +19 Dex, +20 Natural Armor)
Attacks: Claw: +46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21
Damage: Claw: 3d10 + 16 and 3d10 lightning and 3d10 gravity manipulation
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 10 ft
Special Attacks: Spell-like Abilities, Spells, Electricity Mastery, Gravity Manipulation, Archmage Abilities
Special Qualities: DR 50/+4, SR 40, PR 40, Regeneration 30, Blindsight, Cydian Qualities
Saves: Fort- +31, Ref- +36, Will- +31
Abilities: Str- 36 (+13), Dex- 48 (+19), Con- 38 (+14), Int- 46 (+18), Wis- 40 (+15), Cha- 44 (+17)

Spell-like Abilities:

At Will:

	Maximized, Empowered:
* Bull's Strength
* Cat's Grace
* Eagle's Splendor
* Fox's Cunning
* Owl's Wisdom
* Endurance
* Chain Lightning
* Energy-Emixturated (lightning) Delayed Blast Fireball

* Improved Invisibility
* Haste
* Major Image
* True Seeing
* Tongues
* Detect Thoughts

Feats and Skills:

 Cydians choose their feats and skills according to their personal needs and their tasks in Cydian society. Due to their great intellects and their deeply lawful nature (if they want to learn a skill they dedicate themselves to it wholeheartedly) no skills are considered cross-class. 

Spells:

Cydians cast spells as 20th level sorcerers and have the abilities of 5th level Archmages (many of them choose Energy Substitution, because of its obvious practical usefulness, though they find it generally repulsive and will only use it when necessary)
They may also cast clerical spells, and those from the Air, Destruction, Law, and Loyalty domains as arcane spells.
The DC for these spells is (20 + Spell Level).

Electrical Mastery:

A Cydian gains +5 attack and +5 damage if its opponent¡¦s nervous system uses electricity.

Gravity Manipulation:

A Cydian can manipulate gravity within 50 ft of it with pinpoint accuracy (+/- 300g).  This is a partial action.
A Cydian is unaffected by gravity levels below those of black holes (singularities).
A Cydian may focus its gravity control to damage another being/thing.  This damage is 10d10 unless the target succeeds at a fortitude save (DC: 40) for half damage.  This is a partial action.

Cydian Qualities:

Immunity to electricity (this includes Cydian electricity), cold, fire, acid, and sonic energy.

Electricity regeneration: A Cydian regenerates 1 hit point for every ten points of electricity damage inflicted on it.

Gravity/Magnetism sight: A Cydian can perceive gravatic/magnetic fields as through sight.

Cydians can shift between corporeal and incorporeal forms as a free action.  When incorporeal, Cydians  are, in effect, giant bolts of electricity, and can act as such.

Electricity resistance works at half-strength against Cydian magic/attacks.
Electricity immunity works to negate 50% of electricity damage that would otherwise be incurred from Cydian magic/attacks.
Cydian magic/attacks always deal at least one point of damage (electrical).
This is because the electricity is empowered by the soul of the Cydian.

The touch of a Cydian can be lethal to unprotected creatures.  Should the Cydian want to, it can make a touch attack against a living creature, if it hits, the creature must make a fortitude save (DC: 30) or die.  This attack has no effect on other Cydians.

Cydian Biology:

Cydians are basically (and that is vastly simplified) great and complex electrical charges controlled by a powerful soul and intellect. Their origin is obviously magical.

Cydian appearance can be unsettling to mortals. Their form is that of a ten-foot tall human man or woman made entirely from a single bluish white spark of electricity.  Each of them appear identical to the others of their sex and perfect in form and beauty, their voices are also identical and though they are generally cold and dispassionate they can convey whatever emotion they find profitable flawlessly. Cydians have no difficulty identifying individuals among their species, though.

Cydians are by nature extremely lawful and hierarchical creatures, though they are individuals with separate consciousness and are very capable of making split second decisions on their own, they are most fulfilled when working for the greater good of their society, following the orders of their superiors. Religion is bred into them at the moment of conception, they are mentally and physically incapable of worshipping any other Gods than the God-Emperor and Kas who are revered in almost equal measures, the first slightly above the second. 

 A certain amount of Cydians can be generated naturally. The two parents merge for a time into one larger entity, a spherical shape of 10 foot diameter, that entity expands by absorbing electric power from its surroundings and then divides into three individuals, the two parents and a new being consisting of a mix of their codes and spirits. The speed of the process depends wholly on the amount of electricity available during the growth phase and can last anything from 100 years to 1 second. The faster the process the exponentially larger the amount of power has to be. The speed of the growth of the Cydian into physiological adulthood also depends on the availability on electricity from 1 week to 1000 years, the mental growth into adulthood ranges from 1 month to 50 years.
----


----------



## Mr. Draco

Solars beware, there's a new contender in town.


----------



## Alyx

Edena, working with the dragons (who are known for their expertise in such things) and with 11th level magic I give my entire power the ability to shapchange at will.  The skies over Dragon Isle are filled with dragons, and the surronding oceans with dolphins and whales as my people are encouraged to enjoy their newfound abilities.  Oh, and the kiddies love it, although having a 2 year old (human) ancient dragon is slightly hard to manage...

Fortunately, the real dragons know how to take care of such baby sitting nightmares, so after a few houses are burnt down (and rebuilt nearly instantly by shapechanged treants), things settle down.

Oh, and I dispatch a team shapechanged into dolphins to communicate with the natural species and determine their statues.  The Lendore Isle elves have a special relationship with them, not to mention a plans for the future...


----------



## Kalanyr

I think I'll debate that Cydian's are less powerful than Avangions. (I'll take the negative side). Care to try Mr Draco? (I guess it depends on how much you claim 20 levels of Psion (and 1012 HD) are worth compared to 5 levels of archmage and electrical kill effects as well as a bunch of Immunities)

Right now,I wish there were still 2E solars, ie you need Divine Ranks to actual define them.


----------



## William Ronald

*A break in the Mists*

Gwilym Raonul issues an official press statement on behalf of the Kevellond League.

"The reports you have heard are true.  We have cleared Furyondy of all will destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo.  The Mists are rolling back and diminishing."

"We have hope that Oerth will be saved from the threat of the Dark Powers.  In addition to cleaning all Red Goo, we can also take action in our own lives to reject the darkness, despair, and hate in ourselves.  Peace cannot be forced, but we can seek it out."

Mr. Draco:  Interesting, but I think Avangions are tougher.  Plus, Edena's Angels are tougher still.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, City Of The Shade is( currently) size of New York, only magic that functions inside is Shadow Magic, which is Maximized and Empowered, all Shadow beings inside gain +10 bonus to Constitution, can fly and teleport at will. It is protected by constant 11th level Magic Circle Against Good, 11th level Shadow Wall( a bit similar to Prismatic Wall), and other protections.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Nice little bastion of evil you've got there, Melkor.  Very cool.

My 11th level action will be spending a 1-hour period of time accelerating the construction of the Penumbral Hub by copy/pasting the complete portion several times - A Duplicate spell on an enormous scale.  Since each portion is self-sufficient when it comes to energy consumption and food supply, the overall design is rather modular.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

I have intentions of creating a flying forest roughly the size of an LL territory. I wanted to give it subjective gravity, so that plant life grows on all sides. Here is a list of effects I designated for it:

All Druid Spells are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still.

Cleric Spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still.

Sorceror and Wizard spells always suffer an Arcane Spell Failure of 95%.

Psionic always suffer from severe penalties and cost 100x as many power points in order to overcome the Psionic Dampening.

The Forest has a will of its own, possessing an Intelligence of 50, Wisdom of 75, and Charisma of 100. Its allignment is Lawful Good, and it acts as an intelligent item. (Statistics not yet resolved)

The Forest can tap knowledge from any Life Tree in any Crystal Sphere it has contact with. The Forest can Draw Knowledge from the Crystal Sphere of Oerth (Delrune), and the Crystal Sphere of Toril (Church of Mercy) and can Gather Information in any location where plants can be found. The Fortress will have roughly +100 Ranks in Gather Information, Sense Motive, and Diplomacy. It has a Knowledge: Nature Rank of 100 +2 (per type of plant). The Fortress has a General Knowledge Rank of 15 (covering all fields of Knowledge).

The Fortress gains enhancements for possessing each additional species of plant it gathers. For each type of Plant on the Fortress it gains 1 HD and +1 Base Attack Bonus.

The Fortress has Shielding, and can deflect up to 1,000,000 points of damage in a single round before the sheild collapses. A collapsed sheild takes 1d4+1 rounds to recover.

The Fortress has access to a Spellfire Cannon (ala Independance Day) that can obliterate an area roughly the size of New York in a single blast. This cannon can be aimed in any direction, and is not limited to ground targets.

The Fortress can Plane Shift and negates natural affects of that plane in its vicinity. The Fortress can Sphere Shift 3/day. The Fortress can Teleport Without Error (Self + 50 x 1,000,000,000 Pounds) at will as a quickened action.

The Fortress can contact any deity with the Plant Domain, but has no control over what that Deity can do.

The Fortress can cure any disease or any poison for virtually any number of people. The Fortress can cast true resurrection on any Plant type creature or Elemental any number of times per day.

The Fortress is capable of casting 11th Level Cleric spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains.

The Fortress is capable of casting 11th Level Druid spells.

The Fortress can create and hide in a pocket dimension of its own creation at will.

The Fortress can grow food to feed people over an entire planet over the course of a few days.

The Fortress can animate plant life over the course of an entire planet.

The Fortress can create an Avatar in the form of a colossal plant of humanoid stature. The Avatar has 1/3rd the Hit Dice of the Fortress and can perform all of its actions except for the Spellfire Cannon.

The Fortress can project images to plant life within the Crystal Sphere it is located in. The Plant life, if animated, understands the will of the Fortress completely.

The Fortress can cleanse an entire crystal sphere of technological damage in one day. The Fortress can grow a forest over an entire planet over the course of one day. The Fortress can provide enrichment to the ecology of a planet in one day. Only one of these actions can be taken in a given day. 

The Fortress can shift the Crystal Sphere can rip pockets of Red Goo out of the ground, out of the air, an out of the water and then heal the souls trapped within.

The Fortress maximizes the Hit Dice of Animals, Plants, Beasts, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves. The Hit Dice of such creatures is increased to a d20.

The Fortress has Damage Reduction of 1,000,000/+10 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the damage reduction follows. The Fortress has Spell Resistance of 100,000 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the floating base can be targeted by spells normally.

The Fortress has 1,000,000,000 Hit Dice (maximized = 20,000,000,000 hp) if targeted as a creature. It has regeneration of 1,000,000 per round. Regeneration of the fortress can be negated over a 5 foot square for one round with a 9th level withering spell. 10th level magic can punch a 500 foot square to drop its regeneration for a few rounds. 11th level magic can punch a mile (kilometer) hole in its regeneration for few minutes.

Many individual creatures (Plant, Animal, Beast, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves) are seperate targets on the floating fortress. The Fortress bestows natural regeneration of 100 and damage reduction 100/+5 along with spell and power resistance of 100.

The Fortress has the ability to act as an Archer Bush over an LL sized area. The Fortress can act as Omniflax over an LL sized area. The Fortress can drop thousands of Jupiter Bloodsuckers over an LL sized area. (Details about these three plants are covered in that pdf I sent Edena earlier).

The Fortress takes normal damage from radiation, fire, and force which make it vulnerable to a few attacks. The Fortress sheild can withstand a Nuke, possibly a few, before the shield will drop. A single Mass Driver (Ground Pounder) could be deflected by the shield, but multiple shots could pierce and destroy the Fortress. (These are making me think that building such a construct would be a waste)

The Fortress can shift to ethereal for an indefinite period in order to avoid such attacks. The Fortress can still use all its weapons except the spellfire cannon in Ethereal. A +1 Mass Driver (Ground Pounder) could still technically hit an Ethereal target, and nullifies this protection.

There are a few more ideas, but I don't have my list from where I am at. How long would this creature take to create? I would name it the Mana Fortress (ala Secret of Mana) if it is possible. I suspect I will be told it will take a month...

I am not declaring that I am creating this, I am mearly... "hypothesizing."will take a month...


----------



## Black Omega

11th Level magic for this Day.

Try to free Mordenkainen from the Dictum.
----------------------------------------------------
Siobhan appears in a flare of silverflame, stepping into a room with chanting wizards, all focusing their energies.  She strolls over to one of the wizards, chiming in brightly  "heya Bigby.  We ready to do this?"

The wizard nods solumnly "Yes.  It's been a rough year for Mordenkainen.  He was one of the first ambushed by the red goo, was abused in that big battle at the Red Wastes, and now turns out to be controlled who knows how long.  We have to make a try."  he says, eyes already narrowing in concentration.  He joins the others, forming a circle, mightly 11th level magic brought to bear...and the chant reverberating around the chamber "Free Mordenkainen..."


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I think I'll debate that Cydian's are less powerful than Avangions. (I'll take the negative side). Care to try Mr Draco? (I guess it depends on how much you claim 20 levels of Psion (and 1012 HD) are worth compared to 5 levels of archmage and electrical kill effects as well as a bunch of Immunities)*




That was the idea.  That they'd be powerful, but not quite AS powerful as an avangion, and therefore, easier to turn our entire populaion into


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, this  Senator NPC of mine from Calimshan, backed secretly by Church of Shade, is trying to arrange the secession of Calimshan( and maybe parts of Amm and Tethyr) from United Commonwealth. He claims that civilian goverment was overthrown by Commonwealth generals, and Erika Lisage was either killed or imprisoned by them, therefore the new military goverment is illegal should be opposed by those that wish to preserve Democracy. It seems that those generals are in  league with these Humanoid "barbarians', certainly proud people of Calmishan don`t deserve to be part of this autocracy, with their ancient and sophisticated culture they should be leading The Commonwealth, these Northlanders and especially Humanoids understand only violence, they were bunch of Nomads while great civilzation of Calimshan was flourishing. While trying to gain popularity among ordinary people through the mix of demagogy and rational arguments, Malyk is trying to gain support from most influential local politicians, businessmen and generals, promising them power and wealth in New Order, some of those not willing to cooperte might be assasinated( I assume that Assasins/Shadowdancers with Shade template are quite effective), possibly even replaced by doppelangers.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*11th level action for day 1:*



> 1 day action:
> You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.) It will resent this, usually.




The men and women in the chamber have a rather nervous look on their faces. What they're about to attempt hasn't been done before...at least, not succesfully. They are aware of the dangers, and that's what makes them so afraid. It usually isn't a very smart idea to disturb Greater Gods...

"Begin the summoning", Ho Skoteinos commands. The gathered mages begin casting their spells, calling the God, charging up their power and preparing their 11th level Binding and Domination spells.

Hours pass. Then, the great magic is unleashed. The mages look more tense then ever. This is the moment they've been waiting for, they've been preparing for. Will their might be enough, compared to that of an avatar?

A man appears. Wearing purple robes, with gold garments, holding a quarterstaff and a book. No, not a book, a great tome. He radiates an enormous power. More spells go off, all targetted at that man.

Ho Skoteinos steps foward. He kneels. "Great Boccob", he speaks, after he got up, "I have seen the marvels of 11th level magic. These people around me have shown me what can be done...but unfortunately, me and my people do not possess this knowledge. Compared to them, our magical knowledge is that of a child. Boccob, I ask you to teach my Orcs 11th level magic.

[Edena, I already have 10th level magic, but you haven't updated the List post yet.]


----------



## kaboom

*Re: TO KABOOM*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> ANSWER:
> 
> I have been required to copy this.
> Kaboom, this will not work.
> Alzem has Isles of Hope on both Toril and Oerth, and I have denied even him the right to double-up, as it were, his Attacks and Defenses.
> 
> I am allowing Mr. Draco and Serpenteye to do so for the very good reason that they sacrificed very heavily for the duration of the entire IR to obtain 11th level magic.
> They legitimately obtained 11th level magic for their Power, taking extreme risks to do so.
> Also, the fact they can double up adds balance to the scenario, making for greater challenge.
> 
> Therefore they are an exception that cannot be duplicated.
> 
> HOWEVER ... (DM chuckles evilly)
> 
> Kaboom, you are perfectly free to invite the Arcane Age Powers to come forward in time to help you.
> In that way, you could gain doubled Attack Power, or trebled Attack Power, or quadrupled Attack Power.
> 
> Unfortunately, if you can pull that stunt, so can everyone else.
> 
> You would not want to see the messy consequences of everyone pulling Powers from the past into the present, to aid in the current war.
> 
> As an example of just HOW messy that would be ... well now, I am running Acererak.
> Acererak could go back in time, all the way to the time when the Elder Ones ran things, and he could open a Gate for them to come forward in time, and they would come, and ...
> 
> Or, the United Commonwealth of Toril could go back in time 40 years, and summon ITSELF to come forward in time ... thus there would be 2 United Commonwealths, and 2 Forresters, and 2 Erika Lesages, and Ian Payne would looking at his own grave, and perhaps even considering resurrecting himself, and ...
> 
> It worked on Pern, for the Dragonwehrs and Dragonriders, but I do not think it would work so well in this IR.
> 
> I think we'll stick with everyone having a single Attack and Defense, with Mr. Draco and Serpenteye being an exception.   [/B]




In that case I'll use 5 months like so:

Month 1: Create 100,000 pocket dimentions. Hide in one of them.
Month 2: Summon 100,000 PL of outsiders.
Month 3: Resurrect 100,000 PL of the dead.
Month 4: Create new race of beings: the living Spelljammer. It can regenerate 1000 points of damage per round,  sustain the crew with eatable snap-off appendages, put people in suspended animation, and shoot bursts of spellfire at enemy ships. 
Month 5: create a Giant Ooze that can morph into any form. These things can be commanded by any Illithid or any Chosen of Mystra, but the Chosen takes precedence. These things can not attack any living being, for it is TOTALY  against there natures.
Month 6:Go home with the new army.


----------



## Spoof

Actions for turn 0.1

Actions for day one:

Create one pocket dimension as others with astral travel given to all those inside.  Also add twin mind and twin spell to allow all people to have 2 astral projections while inside.  (Doubling my pl and spell casters)  Ward the pocket dimension against all known attacks and establish a Mythal *(since you said we all had one this should not take any time)* that doubles the power of all spells cast inside the Mythal while halving all spells cast into the Mythal from outside (my attack/defense x2, others attack ½) Also keeping all the abalties of the old Mythal

_my total attack and defense for a quick action (3/3) should now be (12/12) 
(3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal) / 3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal))_

Contact the Mordon Primus and seek an alliance with him/it.  Ask him to assist me in bringing order to the spheres.  Offer him a bargain where he can establish a base to work from here to help bring order to the people.

Create geysers of Oreth blood on Hope Isle along with accompanying spells to force the spray into to a mist that covers the entire island in a continuous fog.

Use magic and tech from Toril to scry watch what is going on around the sun.  Launch an envoy up to there to ask to be allowed to observe the proceedings.  Cast all known mind-protecting spells on observers and equip each with one of the psionic nullifying devices.  

Continue summoning cats of nine lives and celestial golems

Edena the union was not the only one who aquired 11th level magic through research.  Allowing them to "double up" because they researched it would mean that anyone who did this should be able to, in all fairness.  Allowing this because they are two people playing the country breakes the rule: 1 power 1 attack/defense.  Doing it for balance is fine.


----------



## Creamsteak

(Delete)


----------



## kaboom

(Deleted)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Secret 11th Project.*

Spending full turn to create a new race. Stats and stuf will be released at the end of the turn when it will be complete (if it ever will ).


And yes I know this will limit me to category 3 def and attacks 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hardest thing done lately, think of a name for a new race


----------



## The Forsaken One

> These things can be commanded by any Illithid or any Chosen of Mystra




What am I missing ?

I really thought I read I L L I T H I D there


----------



## kaboom

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What am I missing ?
> 
> I really thought I read I L L I T H I D there  *




Oops! I don't know why I typed that.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*:: Shrug ::*

Mordenkainen is released from thralldom immediately and returned to the circle of eight in good condition, aside from the fact that he is now an Illithid.  I'd rather give him back than have him taken, and he's not really worth the effort to keep.

Plus, I just made you waste an 11th level capability!  Whee!   

Seriously, though, Siobhan, I do respect you.  You're one of the few 'good guys' who has treated me respectfully on a regular basis.  You could have just asked and I would have returned him.  I don't know how he feels about being Illithid, now - He gets a nice Int bonus, at least.  I'll let you decide his reaction to his forcible Ceremorphosis.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hmmm*

I want Edenas action post and resolves from the battles and attacks  Then we can get the Turn on with.





Yeah found a name for my new race: Adelantes

As in we have several Adelantes incomming sir!
         we have several Cydians incomming sir!

in that trend 

And we have a single Adelante on a approach vector.


----------



## kaboom

5 living spelljammers coming in at 9 O' clock!


----------



## Anabstercorian

As long as we're running an imaginary minibattle...

"Sir!  Spatial anomnaly of the port bow!  It's spitting out illithid tadpolesaAAGUGH!  IT'S IN MY BRAIN!"


----------



## William Ronald

*Mists Clearing*

Hazen inspects the crater that was Chendl in Furyondy.  The stars are shining a bit more brightly than they have been.  He gazes up at the Lesser Griffon, whose wing always points north.  (A detail from Gary Gygax's Gord the Rogue novels.)

An Angel is walking with him.

"Sometimes, I think people don't appreciate what they have until it's gone.  Clean air.  I can smell the difference already.  The stars are brighter." He breathes deeply.  "The air feels like it is being renewed in some way."

"I have lived long enough not to take things for granted.  I was an old man when the Greyhawk Wars started 40 years ago.  I have learned to be grateful for each moment."

"I hope my message to Toril and Oerth helped.  I am sad over the situation in the UC of Toril.  However, I have faith that it will resolve itself.  Faith manages, love endures.  Faith can help you find your way through difficult times, although it may require hard work and self examination.  Love endures over time.  I have lost friends and family through the years, but in a sense they are with me still.  I have counseled those who have lost those dear to them to carry that persons memories and incorporate the best traits of that person in their hearts."

"I have faith.  I have faith that the worlds will be made whole.  Of course, it will not be easy.  I hope others shall clean up the Red Waste.  To quote a writer from Earth, the world is a fine  place and well worth the fighting for."


----------



## kaboom

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *As long as we're running an imaginary minibattle...
> 
> "Sir!  Spatial anomnaly of the port bow!  It's spitting out illithid tadpolesaAAGUGH!  IT'S IN MY BRAIN!" *




Living Spelljammer PLANTS have brains?


----------



## Alyx

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...

Plant brains...

Hey, as an aside (to this greater and quite entertaining aside),  and while we are speaking of plants, why don't you three fighting among the skies come down and help my people take care of our children?  Whenever they don't want to eat their vegetables, they just turn into fleas and other small insects and jump/run away!  Not to mention that thier mock battle games have gotten a bit wild, what with the kids whining to their friends 'but I want to be the HUGE ANCIENT WYRM/MASSIVE CLOUD GIANT/BLUE WHALE this time!  Waaah!'

Babysitting takes hazard pay these days...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *As long as we're running an imaginary minibattle...
> 
> "Sir!  Spatial anomnaly of the port bow!  It's spitting out illithid tadpolesaAAGUGH!  IT'S IN MY BRAIN!" *




On a side note, advise those Illithipoles to stay away from the Cydians.  No physical brains to enter.  Plus they might find it quite a _shocking_ experience.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, the attacks for the Union of Oerth and the Humanoid alliance are being executed right _now_.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League and the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation will urge their allies to try to clean up the Red Goo in their territories to clean up the mists.

Edena, you previously stated that the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar would be VERY EFFECTIVE in cleaning the Red Goo.  As I recall, you said that in one day it could clean up an area equal to the size of the Baklunish lands of the Red Goo.  Can I do this in addition to my attacks? (I am trying to keep a high level of defense up.)

If I can use the Cup and Talisman without impairing my defense activities, I will do so.  The less Red Goo the better.


----------



## Alyx

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *  Tries to take Calimshan. *




Edena, I work against the Shade agents to the best of my ability, using agents of the Church of Toril and public speakers.  I remind them that until now Calimshan has preformed well with the UC, and that shadow agents have threatened Toril for a long, long time.  This is only their newest attempt to dominate our world.

Melkor and his allies seek to bring only ruin and absolute conformity to Toril.  Do not be decieved.  Do not allow what happened to the UC to take down your kingdom as well.

.
.
.
.
.

OOC:  In a rush.  If I can, I'll post again on this topic soon.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*For the Public:*

I claim Rajaat as of this moment. I also send the 10k PL of Red Army from Melkor to assist him against Forsaken One (I assume the other 10k PL of Red Army Melkor has there chooses to assist as well), unless Forsaken One chooses to uplift his attack.

*Forsaken One:*

An image of Hellmaster bows to the Scion Queen, "It seems we have come to opposite ends of the game right now, with Rajaat as my ally I am forced to oppose you for this pawn-for-pawn game.  However...I believe you want the people of Athas to join your side, and I believe your goal is perfection.  Ally with myself and Rajaat and you shall get your wish, I will help you gain perfection, and I shall enhance my people to grant them psionic powers, and we will be able to work together.  Know this round we will attack you...if we continue to attack you remains your choice.  Stand at my side, know that I respect your might, and rightfully so."


----------



## Creamsteak

Illthidpoles?

Giant Plant Floating City vs. super flying tadpoles o' death

I think tadpoles win... they would be hella hard to hit with a Mass Driver (Ground Pounder). By the way, can you build groundpounder rifles that take a few hours to charge up, but can have a six round capacity like a revolver? Just seems to have "natural pointing qualities" that are better than just pointing a tube at people like a roman candle.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Rulings and comments where appropriate*

Sollir Furryfoot

  11th magic 1 hour action for the day: 
  I begin creating dozens of Mythals over most of my key cities (including Riftcrag and the Labryinth) and around them which have the effect of a heightened Deeper Darkness and Silence that has no effect on the League of Warlords and their allies (Creamsteak and my forces, and if they choose to do so) but effect everyone else.

  COMMENT:  

  Noted.  Sollir, each of those Mythals has about a dozen 9th level effects which are permanent over the entire Mythal, plus about 24 effects less than 9th level which are permanent, plus about 24 effects under 5th level which are permanent. 
  Consider that any of the Mythal 9th level powers could be a Wish - then consider what you could Wish for (using a liberal interpretation, with a very friendly and helpful DM.)                                                                                         

  - - -

   creamsteak

  You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. 

  COMMENT:  

  So, you are creating a forest?
  This happens INSTANTLY.  Think of Fantasia 2000.  Magic roars and nymphs sail over all the lands of the Delrunian Alliance and other areas you wish reforested.
  The forests grow back - except where the soil is poisoned - in seconds.

  The forest you create in this way can have any kind of trees you wish, can be of any nature you wish, can be dense or thin as you wish, and so on.

  - - -                                                                                                              

   creamsteak

  Edena, 

  I posted my action (page 1). By "You can immediately begin growing a forest over an area the size of the Union of Oerth" what does that translate to. 
  Does it grow one sappling every few feet immediately and the forest will take a few months to gestate? 
  Does it grow one small tree every few feet immediately and the forest will take a few weeks to reach full size? 
  Does it grow one medium sized tree every few feet immediately and the forest will take a few days to bloom? 
  If I concentrate the energy into just the League and Delrune, does it grow the forest completely? 

  ANSWER:

  You can grow the trees in the exact density you wish.
  You can grow any kind of trees you wish.
  The forest grows to full size in a few minutes, once you unleash the magic.
  Along with sound and light effects that would make the best special effects makers of Hollywood turn green with envy.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  My one hour action: 

  I want to to raise one GIANT city- City Of Shade reborn, is it okay?

  COMMENT:  You have said city, Melkor.

  - - -

   Venus

  Project Epiphany 

  Edena, 
  I'll be mailing you in a few minutes with the exact details of this project. The Emerald Order will give this FIRST PRIORITY. It contains my 11th lvl plans as well, yet with a few questions which
  I think are quite important at the moment.

  ANSWER, AND MELKOR - PAY ATTENTION!

  They just stole your concubine, Melkor.  The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, you know?  The one who has now actively embraced evil?  The one Melkor whipped and tortured, and broke, and made into his pleasure-slave?
  Yeah, that one.
  They came with 11th level magic, killed those guarding her, and took her out right out from under your nose.
  Don't argue that they couldn't, please - if you want her back, you will have to mount a recapture effort (an 11th level action requiring an hour to accomplish) on Day 2 or later.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  1 Hour Action. 

  Fix my technology so it causes no environmental damage.

  COMMENT:  Noted.  This is permanent, unless another Power decides to undo this lofty action of yours, Kalanyr (a one hour action, which must be thrown on Day 2 or later ... and a good way to get Kalanyr VERY upset at your Power ...)

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  I will create dozens of lakes of Oerthblood as my 1 hour action.

  COMMENT:  Done.  This kind of thing starts driving back the Mists.  Instead of Touch 4 approaching, Touch 4 starts receding.  (Of course, some joker can state he is destroying all those lakes of Oerthblood - that would be a one hour action, and need to be declared on Day 2 ... a good way to make some Powers angry, of course ...)

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  As per Edena's request, here is the stat block for a Cydian.

  COMMENT:  

  The advent of the Cydians will have a profound effect on Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, Athas, and Mystara if they become commonplace beings.
  I am reminded of the phaerimm - the Cydians are almost the polar reverse of the phaerimm, in behavior and society.
  The phaerimm are free spirits and anarchists, while the Cydians have a highly organized society that is fundamental to their nature.                                                                              

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Solars beware, there's a new contender in town. 

  COMMENT:  LOL.  

  - - -

   Alyx

  Edena, working with the dragons (who are known for their expertise in such things) and with 11th level magic I give my entire power the ability to shapchange at will. The skies over Dragon Isle are filled with dragons, and the surronding oceans with dolphins and whales as my people are encouraged to enjoy their newfound abilities. Oh, and the kiddies love it, although having a 2 year old (human) ancient dragon is slightly hard to manage... 
  Fortunately, the real dragons know how to take care of such baby sitting nightmares, so after a few houses are burnt down (and rebuilt nearly instantly by shapechanged treants), things settle down. 
  Oh, and I dispatch a team shapechanged into dolphins to communicate with the natural species and determine their statues. The Lendore Isle elves have a special relationship with them, not to mention a plans for the future...

  ANSWER:  

  I must remind you that giving your entire population the ability to Shapechange takes quite some time.
  The effects of this new ability are staggering - your people are subject to a great deal of disorientation.
  Being able to be male, or female, or neither, or androgenous, or a sex not described in the Encyclopedia, is confusing enough.
  Being able to be a human, then an elf, then a dwarf, then an orc, then a halfling, is more confusing.
  Being able to be a Faerie, then a black pudding, then a dragon, then a phaerimm, then an aboleth, then a kraken, is more than just confusing.

  Some of your people go stark raving mad, and restoration spells are necessary (after they are subdued first, of course.)
  Large numbers of your people become mentally unbalanced, suffer from severe distortions of perception, suffer from severe confusion, suffer personality changes, suffer behavioral changes, and the like.
  Although they can Shapechange at will, they do not have the discipline and strength that goes into making a 17th level mage, and that discipline and strength is needed.
  It is going to be a hard and painful transition for your people.
  Sure, they have wondrous powers, but it is knowledge overload - like stuffing every known language in existence into one's mind all at once.

  In other words, Alyx, your people begin a metamorphosis into a new race.
  What that final race will be, is not known.
  It is quite possible that this is how the phaerimm evolved into what they are now - perhaps they were ordinary humans or demihumans, who were given great knowledge, and evolved from it into the form and mentality they have now.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  I think I'll debate that Cydian's are less powerful than Avangions. (I'll take the negative side).
  Care to try Mr Draco? (I guess it depends on how much you claim 20 levels of Psion (and 1012 HD) are worth compared to 5 levels of archmage and electrical kill effects as well as a bunch of Immunities) 
  Right now,I wish there were still 2E solars, ie you need Divine Ranks to actual define them.

  COMMENTS:  (DM chuckles long and loudly.)  I KNEW a debate would start over those Cydians!

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A break in the Mists 

  Gwilym Raonul issues an official press statement on behalf of the Kevellond League. 

  ANSWER:  Yes, the press is still there.  Nevermind the anarchy at home.

  "The reports you have heard are true. We have cleared Furyondy of all will destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo. The Mists are rolling back and diminishing." 
  "We have hope that Oerth will be saved from the threat of the Dark Powers. In addition to cleaning all Red Goo, we can also take action in our own lives to reject the darkness, despair, and hate in ourselves. Peace cannot be forced, but we can seek it out." 

  Interesting, but I think Avangions are tougher. Plus, Edena's Angels are tougher still.

  ANSWER:  

  The Angels are not in a competition to see who is the toughest.
  Are the Angel powerful?  Yes.
  Are they gravely limited in the use of that power?  Yes.
  Are they summoned by the yearning in the hearts of mortals?  Yes.
  Are they able to drive away the darkness in the hearts of mortals?  Not by any force of arms.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, City Of The Shade is( currently) size of New York, only magic that functions inside is Shadow Magic, which is Maximized and Empowered, all Shadow beings inside gain +10 bonus to Constitution, can fly and teleport at will. It is protected by constant 11th level Magic Circle Against Good, 11th level Shadow Wall( a bit similar to Prismatic Wall), and other protections.

  ANSWER:  

  Noted.  I am assuming the city is still under construction.
  I see a lot of building and creating going on here.
  The Mists don't like that.  The Mists want destruction and ruin, not building and creating - the Mists are unhappy with you people ...

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Nice little bastion of evil you've got there, Melkor. Very cool. 

  My 11th level action will be spending a 1-hour period of time accelerating the construction of the Penumbral Hub by copy/pasting the complete portion several times - A Duplicate spell on an enormous scale. Since each portion is self-sufficient when it comes to energy consumption and food supply, the overall design is rather modular.

  ANSWER:  It will take 10 years, with 11th level magic, to complete the Penumbral Hub (consider the scale of progression in the lists, and you will appreciate the magnitude of what that means.)
  However, consider the magnitude of the Penumbral Hub.  It is a city that encircles the sun, at some distance out.  
  We are talking about an engineering project so great it dwarfs anything yet attempted even in Realmspace - if it is 70 million miles in diameter, then it's circumference is about 220 million miles.  If it is one mile wide, and one mile deep, then that is well over 220 million cubic miles of city.
  When it is finished, it will be able to hold trillions of beings, at the very least.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Edena, 

  I have intentions of creating a flying forest roughly the size of an LL territory. I wanted to give it subjective gravity, so that plant life grows on all sides. Here is a list of effects I designated for it: 

  All Druid Spells are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still.
  Cleric Spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still. 
  Sorceror and Wizard spells always suffer an Arcane Spell Failure of 95%. 
  Psionic always suffer from severe penalties and cost 100x as many power points in order to overcome the Psionic Dampening. 
  The Forest has a will of its own, possessing an Intelligence of 50, Wisdom of 75, and Charisma of 100. Its allignment is Lawful Good, and it acts as an intelligent item. (Statistics not yet resolved) 
  The Forest can tap knowledge from any Life Tree in any Crystal Sphere it has contact with. The Forest can Draw Knowledge from the Crystal Sphere of Oerth (Delrune), and the Crystal Sphere of Toril (Church of Mercy) and can Gather Information in any location where plants can be found. The Fortress will have roughly +100 Ranks in Gather Information, Sense Motive, and Diplomacy. It has a Knowledge: Nature Rank of 100 +2 (per type of plant). The Fortress has a General Knowledge Rank of 15 (covering all fields of Knowledge). 
  The Fortress gains enhancements for possessing each additional species of plant it gathers.
  For each type of Plant on the Fortress it gains 1 HD and +1 Base Attack Bonus. 
  The Fortress has Shielding, and can deflect up to 1,000,000 points of damage in a single round before the sheild collapses. A collapsed sheild takes 1d4+1 rounds to recover. 
  The Fortress has access to a Spellfire Cannon (ala Independance Day) that can obliterate an area roughly the size of New York in a single blast. This cannon can be aimed in any direction, and is not limited to ground targets. 
  The Fortress can Plane Shift and negates natural affects of that plane in its vicinity. The Fortress can Sphere Shift 3/day. The Fortress can Teleport Without Error (Self + 50 x 1,000,000,000 Pounds) at will as a quickened action. 
  The Fortress can contact any deity with the Plant Domain, but has no control over what that Deity can do. 
  The Fortress can cure any disease or any poison for virtually any number of people. The Fortress can cast true resurrection on any Plant type creature or Elemental any number of times per day. 
  The Fortress is capable of casting 11th Level Cleric spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains. 
  The Fortress is capable of casting 11th Level Druid spells. 
  The Fortress can create and hide in a pocket dimension of its own creation at will. 
  The Fortress can grow food to feed people over an entire planet over the course of a few days. 
  The Fortress can animate plant life over the course of an entire planet. 
  The Fortress can create an Avatar in the form of a colossal plant of humanoid stature. The Avatar has 1/3rd the Hit Dice of the Fortress and can perform all of its actions except for the Spellfire Cannon. 
  The Fortress can project images to plant life within the Crystal Sphere it is located in. The Plant life, if animated, understands the will of the Fortress completely. 
  The Fortress can cleanse an entire crystal sphere of technological damage in one day. The Fortress can grow a forest over an entire planet over the course of one day. The Fortress can provide enrichment to the ecology of a planet in one day. Only one of these actions can be taken in a given day. 
  The Fortress can shift the Crystal Sphere can rip pockets of Red Goo out of the ground, out of the air, an out of the water and then heal the souls trapped within. 
  The Fortress maximizes the Hit Dice of Animals, Plants, Beasts, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves. The Hit Dice of such creatures is increased to a d20. 
  The Fortress has Damage Reduction of 1,000,000/+10 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the damage reduction follows. The Fortress has Spell Resistance of 100,000 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the floating base can be targeted by spells normally. 
  The Fortress has 1,000,000,000 Hit Dice (maximized = 20,000,000,000 hp) if targeted as a creature. It has regeneration of 1,000,000 per round. Regeneration of the fortress can be negated over a 5 foot square for one round with a 9th level withering spell. 10th level magic can punch a 500 foot square to drop its regeneration for a few rounds. 11th level magic can punch a mile (kilometer) hole in its regeneration for few minutes. 
  Many individual creatures (Plant, Animal, Beast, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves) are seperate targets on the floating fortress. The Fortress bestows natural regeneration of 100 and damage reduction 100/+5 along with spell and power resistance of 100. 
  The Fortress has the ability to act as an Archer Bush over an LL sized area. The Fortress can act as Omniflax over an LL sized area. The Fortress can drop thousands of Jupiter Bloodsuckers over an LL sized area. (Details about these three plants are covered in that pdf I sent Edena earlier). 
  The Fortress takes normal damage from radiation, fire, and force which make it vulnerable to a few attacks. The Fortress sheild can withstand a Nuke, possibly a few, before the shield will drop. A single Mass Driver (Ground Pounder) could be deflected by the shield, but multiple shots could pierce and destroy the Fortress. (These are making me think that building such a construct would be a waste) 
  The Fortress can shift to ethereal for an indefinite period in order to avoid such attacks. The Fortress can still use all its weapons except the spellfire cannon in Ethereal. A +1 Mass Driver (Ground Pounder) could still technically hit an Ethereal target, and nullifies this protection. 
  There are a few more ideas, but I don't have my list from where I am at. How long would this creature take to create? I would name it the Mana Fortress (ala Secret of Mana) if it is possible. I suspect I will be told it will take a month... 
  I am not declaring that I am creating this, I am mearly... "hypothesizing."will take a month...

  ANSWER: 

  The Mana Fortress will take 10 years to create.
  Once completed, it will be immune to Groundpounders, and any magic of 9th level and under, or the results of such magic (such as Groundpounders.)
  It will also be immune to nuclear weapons of any size.  It would take antimatter weapons to actually harm it, and probably it would take something on the order of a billion megaton explosion to actually do real damage to it.
  It would take a Nova, being hurled into the heart of a sun, being sucked into a Black Hole, being hit by a Sphere of Annihilation hundreds of miles in diameter, attack by Father Chaos, destruction by years of preparation using the most powerful of artifacts, or some other colossal effect of that sort to actually destroy it.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  11th Level magic for this Day. 

  Try to free Mordenkainen from the Dictum. 

  RULING:  

  Done.  Mordenkainen is freed, torn right out of Anabstercorian's grasp, and returned safely to the Coalition of Light and Shadow.  
  The Dictum of Anabstercorian makes this more difficult than it would have been otherwise, but you still do it.  
  It takes a few minutes to accomplish freeing Mordenkainen, because of the Dictum (otherwise, you could have done it in a few seconds.)
  As with Melkor losing his concubine, I am betting that Anabstercorian is not going to be happy with you about this.

  - - -                                                                                                                

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, this Senator NPC of mine from Calimshan, backed secretly by Church of Shade, is trying to arrange the secession of Calimshan( and maybe parts of Amm and Tethyr) from United Commonwealth. He claims that civilian goverment was overthrown by Commonwealth generals, and Erika Lisage was either killed or imprisoned by them, therefore the new military goverment is illegal should be opposed by those that wish to preserve Democracy. It seems that those generals are in league with these Humanoid barbarians, certainly proud people of Calmishan don`t deserve to be part of this autocracy, with their ancient and sophisticated culture they should be leading The Commonwealth, these Northlanders and especially Humanoids understand only violence, they were bunch of Nomads while great civilzation of Calimshan was flourishing. While trying to gain popularity among ordinary people through the mix of demagogy and rational arguments, Malyk is trying to gain support from most influential local politicians, businessmen and generals, promising them power and wealth in New Order, some of those not willing to cooperte might be assasinated( I assume that Assasins/Shadowdancers with Shade template are quite effective), possibly even replaced by doppelangers.

  ANSWER:  

  The common people of this part of the United Commonwealth are too busy panicking or fleeing or trying to protect themselves, to listen.
  The military has voted new leadership, and is holding together.
  If you really wish to tear Calimshan, Amn, and other nations from the United Commonwealth, you need to corrupt the people (see the 11th level possibilities lost.)
  THAT would cause those nations to secede from the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  11th level action for day 1: 

  quote:
  1 day action: 

  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.) It will resent this, usually.

  The men and women in the chamber have a rather nervous look on their faces. What they're about to attempt hasn't been done before...at least, not succesfully. They are aware of the dangers, and that's what makes them so afraid. It usually isn't a very smart idea to disturb Greater Gods... 

  "Begin the summoning", Ho Skoteinos commands. The gathered mages begin casting their spells, calling the God, charging up their power and preparing their 11th level Binding and Domination spells. 

  Hours pass. Then, the great magic is unleashed. The mages look more tense then ever. This is the moment they've been waiting for, they've been preparing for. Will their might be enough, compared to that of an avatar? 

  A man appears. Wearing purple robes, with gold garments, holding a quarterstaff and a book.
  No, not a book, a great tome. He radiates an enormous power. More spells go off, all targetted at that man. 
  Ho Skoteinos steps foward. He kneels. "Great Boccob", he speaks, after he got up, "I have seen the marvels of 11th level magic. These people around me have shown me what can be done...but unfortunately, me and my people do not possess this knowledge. Compared to them, our magical knowledge is that of a child. Boccob, I ask you to teach my Orcs 11th level magic. 

  ANSWER:  

  I know that someone in the IR was playing Boccob.
  That person is not playing Boccob any more.
  Boccob is now teaching the orcs the secrets of 11th level magic ... and he does not consider this an unreasonable request, and is not particularly distressed or angry with any of them.

  'o Skoteinos, at the end of Turn 7, your Power will have a rating of 150 in the Magical Arms Race.
  ALL of your people will have the inherent ability to become mages, psionicists, or members of any spellcasting class.
  ALL of your people will have high intelligence (15 or greater, averaging around 20.)

  The orcs are metamorphosing into a new race, stronger and more intelligent than even their Torilian brethren.                                        

  - - -

   kaboom


   In that case I'll use 5 months like so: 

  Month 1: Create 100,000 pocket dimentions. Hide in one of them. 
  Month 2: Summon 100,000 PL of outsiders. 
  Month 3: Resurrect 100,000 PL of the dead. 
  Month 4: Create new race of beings: the living Spelljammer. It can regenerate 1000 points of damage per round, sustain the crew with eatable snap-off appendages, put people in suspended animation, and shoot bursts of spellfire at enemy ships. 
  Month 5: create a Giant Ooze that can morph into any form. These things can be commanded by any Illithid or any Chosen of Mystra, but the Chosen takes precedence. These things can not attack any living being, for it is TOTALY against there natures. 
  Month 6:Go home with the new army.

  ANSWER:  

  You can do all of these things.  Consider your first project begun.   
  However, you may change your mind at any time, drop the project, and accomplish something that takes less time to do (a week-long action, a day-long action, an hour-long action, etc.)   

  Furthermore, I would advise against creating pocket dimensions just so you can hide in them.
  I have been very specific in stating that pocket dimensions are no protection against 11th level magical scrying.
  They really are not the protection they are made out to be - not against 11th level magic.  
  Against 9th level magic and below, they are great.  
  Against 10th level magic, so so.
  Against 11th level magic, very little protection.                                                                                      

  - - -

   Spoof

  Actions for turn 0.1 

  Actions for day one: 

  Create one pocket dimension as others with astral travel given to all those inside. Also add twin mind and twin spell to allow all people to have 2 astral projections while inside. (Doubling my pl and spell casters) Ward the pocket dimension against all known attacks and establish a Mythal (since you said we all had one this should not take any time) that doubles the power of all spells cast inside the Mythal while halving all spells cast into the Mythal from outside (my attack/defense x2, others attack *) Also keeping all the abalties of the old Mythal 
  my total attack and defense for a quick action (3/3) should now be (12/12) (3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal) / 3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal)) 

  ANSWER:  

  That takes about a day, yes.  You gain everything asked for, including the doubling of your PL and spellcasters - while your Power stays inside that Pocket Dimension only.

  Contact the Mordon Primus and seek an alliance with him/it. Ask him to assist me in bringing order to the spheres. Offer him a bargain where he can establish a base to work from here to help bring order to the people. 

  ANSWER:  He refuses to help.

  Create geysers of Oreth blood on Hope Isle along with accompanying spells to force the spray into to a mist that covers the entire island in a continuous fog. 
  Use magic and tech from Toril to scry watch what is going on around the sun. Launch an envoy up to there to ask to be allowed to observe the proceedings. Cast all known mind-protecting spells on observers and equip each with one of the psionic nullifying devices. 
  Continue summoning cats of nine lives and celestial golems 
  Edena the union was not the only one who aquired 11th level magic through research. Allowing them to "double up" because they researched it would mean that anyone who did this should be able to, in all fairness. Allowing this because they are two people playing the country breakes the rule: 1 power 1 attack/defense. Doing it for balance is fine.

  ANSWER:  You can do everything stated above on Day One - it takes your 11th level army the entire day to accomplish these feats.
  I will not make another exception besides Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, concerning doubling up.  I'm afraid you are just going to have to deal with these two dangerous, combined Powers - and hope to defeat them, if that is your goal.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Secret 11th Project. 

  Spending full turn to create a new race. Stats and stuf will be released at the end of the turn when it will be complete (if it ever will ). 
  And yes I know this will limit me to category 3 def and attacks  

  ANSWER:  

  Noted, Forsaken One.
  The Mists of Ravenloft are really angry with you all.
  You're supposed to be killing each other, and destroying each other's civilizations, and ruining and destroying everything you come across - just what do you think you are doing? ... creating new cities, new monuments, new races, new ways and answers???!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ATTACKS AND DEFENSES ON DAY ONE OF TURN 7*

ATTACKS AND DEFENSES ON DAY ONE

  - - -

  11TH LEVEL DUELING (ATTACKS BY 11TH LEVEL POWERS AGAINST 11TH LEVEL POWERS)

  0 against Alyx’s Church of Toril (11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact)
  0 against Alzem’s Hope Isles of Toril and Oerth (100% intact)

  4 against Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina (100% intact) - Attack by Kalanyr (Imprisonment declared)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 0.  Final Number is + 4.  (Sorry Anabstercorian.  Defending someone else is (obviously) dangerous.  You might tell everyone who you were Defending.  It is now too late for Kalanyr to stop his Attack.)

  0 against Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow (100% intact)
  0 against Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy (100% intact)
  0 against Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek (100% intact)

  3 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (100% intact)  - Attack by Alzem (No particular method of disposal declared)
  3 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (100% intact) - Attack by Uvenelei (No particular method of disposal declared.)
   Total Attack 6.  Total Defense 8.  Final Number is - 2.

  0 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Festy Dog’s Scro Star League (100% intact)

  4 against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster (100% intact) - Attack by Rajaat (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared.)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 3.  Final Number is + 1.

  0 against GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (100% intact)
  0 against Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/elf Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Maudlin’s Minions of Acererak and Scarlet Brotherhood (100% intact)

  4 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire (100% intact) - Attack by Anabstercorian (Anabstercorian declared:   Overwhelming blast of starlight that vaporizes Shade and blinds, deafens, and mutes their very souls forever.) 
  3 against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire (100% intact) - Attack by Venus (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Total Attack 7.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is + 3.

  0 against ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (100% intact)

  3 against Rajaat and his Champions (100% intact) - Attack by Forsaken One (No particular method of disposal declared)
  3 against Rajaat and his Champions (100% intact) - Attack by ‘o Skoteinos (No particular method of disposal declared)
  4 against Rajaat and his Champions (100% intact) - Attack  by  William (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Total Attack 10.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is + 6.

  0 against the Black Brotherhood (100% intact)

  4 against the United Commonwealth of Toril (100% intact) - Attack by Maudlin (Banishment to Ravenloft declared.)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is 0.

  0 against Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth (100% intact)
  0 against Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril (100% intact)
  0 against Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune (100% intact)

  4 against Venus’s Emerald Order (100% intact) - Attack by Black Brotherhood. (Banishment to the Realm of the Elder Ones declared)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 3.  Final Number is + 1.

  0 against William’s Kevellond League (100% intact)
  0 against Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Zouron’s Eternal Union (100% intact)

  - - -

  COUP DE GRACES (ATTACKS BY 11TH LEVEL POWERS AGAINST DISARMED POWERS, OR POWERS WITHOUT 11TH LEVEL MAGIC)

  0 against Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun (Main Infrastructure 100% intact.)
  0 against Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub, led by Anabstercorian the PC (100% intact)  
  0 against Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance (100% intact)
  0 against GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy (100% intact)
  0 against Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League (100% intact)
  0 against ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies (100% intact)
  0 against Sollir’s League of the Warlords (100% intact)
  0 against Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz (100% intact)
  0 against Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent (100% intact)  
  0 against William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation (100% intact)

  - - -

  QUICK SUMMARY OF 11TH LEVEL DUELING ON DAY ONE OF TURN 7

  Category 4 Attack against Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - Attack by Kalanyr (Imprisonment declared)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 0.  Final Number is + 4. 

  Category 3 Attack against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - Attack by Alzem (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Category 3 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - Attack by Uvenelei (No particular method of disposal declared.)
   Total Attack 6.  Total Defense 8.  Final Number is - 2.

  Category 4 Attack against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - Attack by Rajaat (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared.)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 3.  Final Number is + 1.

  Category 4 Attack against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire  - Attack by Anabstercorian (Anabstercorian declared:   Overwhelming blast of starlight that vaporizes Shade and blinds, deafens, and mutes their very souls forever.) 
  Category 3 Attack against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - Attack by Venus (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Total Attack 7.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is + 3.

  Category 3 Attack against Rajaat and his Champions  - Attack by Forsaken One (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Category 3 Attack against Rajaat and his Champions - Attack by ‘o Skoteinos (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Category 4 Attack against Rajaat and his Champions - Attack  by  William (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Total Attack 10.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is + 6.

  Category 4 Attack against the United Commonwealth of Toril - Attack by Maudlin (Banishment to Ravenloft declared.)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is 0.

  Category 4 Attack against Venus’s Emerald Order - Attack by Black Brotherhood. (Banishment to the Realm of the Elder Ones declared)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 3.  Final Number is + 1.

  - - -

  QUICK SUMMARY OF COUP DE GRACES ON DAY ONE OF TURN 7

  There were no Coup de Graces attempted on Day One. (I guess that was, indeed, actually quick.)

  - - -

  MISCELLANEOUS

  All Held Attacks gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 2.  (Secrecy is maintained)
  All Held Coup de Graces gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 2.  (Secrecy is maintained)
  All Held Defenses gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 2. (Secrecy is maintained)

  All Powers who made an Attack are considered to have reset themselves, requiring they prepare a new Attack (restarting from Category 0) on Day 2.

  Powers who declared they were Defending themselves, and who were subjected to one or more Attacks, are considered to have had their Defenses fully discharged.   They are considered to be forcibly reset, requiring they prepare a new Defense (restarting from Category 0) on Day 2.

  Powers who declared they were Defending another Power, where that other Power was subjected to one or more Attacks, are considered to have had their Defenses fully discharged.  They are considered to be forcibly reset, requiring they prepare a new Defense (restarting from Category 0) on Day 2.

  Powers who declared they were Defending another Power, where that other Power was not subjected to an  Attack (such as is the case with Anabstercorian), are considered to have Held their Defenses.
  Such Held Defenses gain 2 Categories in strength for Day 2.  (Secrecy is maintained - i.e., nobody knows who Anabstercorian is Defending, or the strength of his Defense.)

  Anabstercorian, if you wish to change who you are Defending, you may discharge your Defense (it is wasted) after resolution of the Attack/Defense Dueling is completed.
  Then, prior to the start of Day 2, when I ask for everyone to announce new Attacks and Defenses, you may state a new Defense (you must start over from Category 0, though.)

  - - -

  FINAL NOTES

  Do not send me further statements of Attacks and Defenses until I call for them.
  Do not send me any statements concerning Attacks or Defenses until I call for them.

  The declarations of Attack and Defense, and of Holding/Calling Off/Changing Attacks and Defenses, must occur in a precise order, or hopeless confusion will be the result.  
  Hopeless confusion, and a complete breakdown of the system.

  My next post will state the resolution of the Dueling, and how much damage was sustained by the Defending Powers.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Day One is Over*

Does building the Mana Fortress (10 year action) require me to spend 10 straight years (basically if I started now I would mostly be out of the IR) or can I create it as a 1 hour action each day. That would prevent me from being crippled by building it (somewhat not crippled).

I'll work on posting the stats I didn't finish (such as properties for being an intelligent item) when I get time, I have homework to finish.

If I begin construction, I will do it in the home plane of Corellon or Obad-Hai (after asking, of course). I will do it in the ethereal, and under whatever precautions I can think of when I get time.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*11TH LEVEL DUELING RESOLUTION FOR DAY ONE, TURN 7*

Category 4 Attack against Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - Attack by Kalanyr (Imprisonment declared)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 0.  Final Number is + 4.

  RESULT:  

  I ROLLED A 20, OUT OF A 1 TO 100 RANGE.
  THE RESULT IS 100 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  ANABSTERCORIAN'S 11TH LEVEL POWER, MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA, IS NOW A DISARMED POWER.
  MINA AND HER KNIGHTS ARE NOW KALANYR'S PRISONERS.

  Category 3 Attack against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - Attack by Alzem (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Category 3 against Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - Attack by Uvenelei (No particular method of disposal declared.)
   Total Attack 6.  Total Defense 8.  Final Number is - 2.

  RESULT:

  I ROLLED A 20 (AGAIN.)
  THE RESULT IS 25 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  THIS APPLIES TO BOTH MR. DRACO AND SERPENTEYE, SINCE THE ATTACK WAS AIMED AT THEIR JOINTLY CONTROLLED POWER, THE UNION OF OERTH.
  THE UNION OF OERTH LOSES 25 PERCENT OF IT'S 11TH LEVEL ARMY.
  THE UNION OF OERTH IS NOW AT - 1 TO ALL ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.
  ALZEM MUST NOW DECLARE THE FATE OF THOSE LOST.

  Category 4 Attack against Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - Attack by Rajaat (Death by Sphere of Annihilation declared.)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 3.  Final Number is + 1.

  RESULT:

  I ROLLED A 33.
  THE RESULT IS 25 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  FORSAKEN ONE LOSES 25 PERCENT OF HIS 11TH LEVEL ARMY.
  FORSAKEN ONE'S HIVE CLUSTER IS NOW AT - 1 TO ALL ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.
  RAJAAT DISPOSES, GLEEFULLY, OF ALL LOSSES IN HIS SPHERES OF ANNIHILATION.

  Category 4 Attack against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire  - Attack by Anabstercorian (Anabstercorian declared:   Overwhelming blast of starlight that vaporizes Shade and blinds, deafens, and mutes their very souls forever.) 
  Category 3 Attack against Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - Attack by Venus (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Total Attack 7.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is + 3.

  RESULT:

  I ROLLED A 78.
  THE RESULT IS 1 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  MELKOR LOSES 1 PERCENT OF HIS 11TH LEVEL ARMY.
  ANABSTERCORIAN MUST NOW DECLARE THE FATE OF THOSE LOST.

  Category 3 Attack against Rajaat and his Champions  - Attack by Forsaken One (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Category 3 Attack against Rajaat and his Champions - Attack by ‘o Skoteinos (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Category 4 Attack against Rajaat and his Champions - Attack  by  William (No particular method of disposal declared)
  Total Attack 10.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is + 6.

  RESULT:

  I ROLLED A 34.
  THE RESULT IS 100 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  RAJAAT AND HIS CHAMPIONS ARE NOW A DISARMED POWER.
  THE ATTACKERS MUST NOW STATE THE FATE OF THOSE LOST.

  Category 4 Attack against the United Commonwealth of Toril - Attack by Maudlin (Banishment to Ravenloft declared.)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 4.  Final Number is 0.

  RESULT:

  I ROLLED A 52.
  THE RESULT IS 3 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  ACERERAK BANISHES ALL LOSSES TO RAVENLOFT, HIS DIRE PROMISE FULFILLED.

  Category 4 Attack against Venus’s Emerald Order - Attack by Black Brotherhood. (Banishment to the Realm of the Elder Ones declared)
  Total Attack 4.  Total Defense 3.  Final Number is + 1.

  RESULT:

  I ROLLED A 32
  THE RESULT IS 50 PERCENT DESTRUCTION.
  VENUS'S EMERALD ORDER IS NOW AT - 2 TO ATTACKS AND DEFENSES.
  THE FATE OF THOSE LOST, IS AS DECREED - AND NOT PLEASANT.

  - - -

  IT IS NOW POSSIBLE FOR ANY 11TH LEVEL POWER TO DECLARE A COUP DE GRACE ATTACK AGAINST:

  ANABSTERCORIAN
  RAJAAT


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*STATEMENTS OF DUELING FOR DAY 2*

I now need the following statements out of all players in the IR, as soon as possible:

  - - -

  If you are dropping a Defense, so you can change who you are Defending, state so now.

  (Anabstercorian's Defense over the Church of Mercy immediately collapses, as he is now Disarmed.  Of course, Kalanyr can always free his prisoners, so that Anabstercorian is a fully armed 11th level Power again.  It is up to Kalanyr - he must state, as soon as possible, if he is releasing any prisoners.)

  - - -

  If you did not declare an Attack on Day 1, and you wish to declare an Attack for Day 2, do so now, and declare the target.

  If you were the subject of an Attack on Day 1, you must declare a new Defense for Day 2, as your prior Defense has been discharged.  
  If you were NOT the subject of an Attack on Day 1, you do not need to declare a new Defense for Day 2 - your Defense from Day One is Held over to Day 2 automatically.

  - - -

  If you were Holding an Attack from Day 1 (many of you are doing so,) you may declare you are Attacking on Day 2.
  If you are doing so, declare it now, and declare the target.

  - - -

  DO NOT declare you are Holding Attacks until Day 3.
  I will call for those declarations in due time.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* *EDENA* did You got my post that I was making Chorazin a flying city with my action right?

_Iuz ponders the fate of Anabstercorian... and decides that it would be best tha the little Illithid be done with... the Eternal Empire will finish off the foe of Toril..._

*OOC:* Coupe de Grace on Anab


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

OOC-I will now ask for Rajaat's power to be imprisoned and then immediately returned...or else something greater than Red Goo will be unleashed upon the multiverse, sorry to have to put it down to threats William, O'Skoteinos, and Forsaken One.

Expect an email soon.

_Hellmaster frowns, "Archcleric Hazen, Scion Queen, and O'Skoteinos, you have won against my newfound ally this day, however I must ask that you not destroy his magic users and instead give them back to me.  I can assure you I will keep a hold on Rajaat to make sure that he doesn't interfere too much with your issues.  I understand if you don't comply but I will be forced to unleash one of my cards on the table, if you think I'm bluffing feel free to take a bet on it.  If you have a price name it and I will consider it."_


----------



## Kalanyr

Anab, What exactly where you up to? I chose Imprisonment because I wanted to be able to release those people to you, if you weren't planning on killing myself or my allies. (Call it a pre-emptive strike) (Oh and since you are disarmend I'll just check to make sure your weren't up to anyhting sneaky)
(ie They will be released very shortly judging by Edena's remarks)
(No Coup De Grace is forthcoming from me, btw)

Given that Iuz seems to want you dead, I'll release Mina even if you weren't doing anything benefical to me, just something neutral.

Edena- Given I have Mina and a bunch of mages and clerics in a pocket dimension how long would it take me to convince them of the flaws in the ways of the one god. (I fully expect this to be treated as domination even though the methodology is not the same I understand the game effect is)

OOC-
Hmmm.
So let me get this straight I researched 11th in Turn 6, I did not get a free power because of this however the Union did the same and did get a free power. Now to add to it Skote got a free power and can now use their 11th to gain 11th for his power as well as a huge PL boost. Would someone care to tell me WTF? I seem to fall into the category of those better of killing their there people them being an active player. Heck even if I hadn't researched 11th in turn 6 I'd still be as well off as I currently am since i could have done a Zelda ie claimed no power and been awarded 11th. Why do I have the feeling if the UoO had solely gained 11th I'd be rotting somewher by now? And free 11th would not have been given out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*New Status of the 11th level Powers and Non-11th level Powers*

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 100% intact
  Alzem’s Hope Isles of Toril and Oerth - 100% intact
  Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 0% intact - DISARMED POWER
  Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact
  Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 75% intact
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact

  Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 75% intact
  GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
  Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/elf Alliance - 100% intact
  Maudlin’s Minions of Acererak and Scarlet Brotherhood - 100% intact
  Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 99% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact
  Rajaat and his Champions - 0% intact - DISARMED POWER
  Black Brotherhood - 100% intact
  United Commonwealth of Toril - 97% intact
  Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 100% intact
  Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 100% intact
  Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact
  Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact
  William’s Kevellond League - 100% intact
  Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact
  Zouron’s Eternal Union - 100% intact

  - - -

  Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
  Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub, led by Anabstercorian the PC - 100% intact 
  Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 100% intact
  Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 100% intact
  GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - 100% intact
  Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - 100% intact
  ‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - 100% intact
  Sollir’s League of the Warlords - 100% intact
  Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - 100% intact
  Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - 100% intact 
  William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - 100% intact


----------



## Creamsteak

*Re: STATEMENTS OF DUELING FOR DAY 2*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *(Anabstercorian's Defense over the Church of Mercy immediately collapses, as he is now Disarmed.  Of course, Kalanyr can always free his prisoners, so that Anabstercorian is a fully armed 11th level Power again.  It is up to Kalanyr - he must state, as soon as possible, if he is releasing any prisoners.)*



*
Oh my... protecting the Church of Mercy? Now if there was anything that surprised me this turn so far, this is it.

Anabster can come to the Church of Mercy with his PC and anyone else he needs to flee with. Even though it was unnecessary for him to defend me (though it could have been necessary) he did do something worthy of being housed.

Your home in the sun might get hot with all that 11th level magic gone. Like I said, you can flee to the Church.*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr posted:

(ie They will be released very shortly judging by Edena's remarks) 


  ANSWER:  

  Wrong.

  They will be released if and when, and only if and when, you - Kalanyr - decide to release them.

  Otherwise, they are imprisoned permanently.
  There is no appeal, and there is NO possibility of them being freed by ANY method.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edit- sorry about that.


----------



## Kalanyr

Releasing all of the prisoners  except Mina. I'm sending them all back to the Penumbral Hub, unharmed and intact. The second after I captured them. 

Protecting the church of mercy? Whoo. Ok you got my respect now. Glad I chose Imprisonment.

If you want Mina back, let me know, if you can explain to me how you intend to stop her bringing the 'blessing' of the One God everywhere I'll release her too.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Day One is not over yet.

  When I have all the declarations I called for (changing Defenses, new declarations of Attacks, declarations that Held Attacks will be launched) then Day One will be over.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Cool oh well if he was protecting the Church then cool beans... I will back off sorry Anab


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO MR DRACO*

I received this e-mail from Serpenteye:

  The Union of Oerth and the Humanoid Alliance are holding our attacks for now.

  Serpenteye

  - - -

  I am ruling, therefore, that the Attack was Held.


----------



## kaboom

*Re: Rulings and comments where appropriate*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> kaboom
> 
> 
> In that case I'll use 5 months like so:
> 
> Month 1: Create 100,000 pocket dimentions. Hide in one of them.
> Month 2: Summon 100,000 PL of outsiders.
> Month 3: Resurrect 100,000 PL of the dead.
> Month 4: Create new race of beings: the living Spelljammer. It can regenerate 1000 points of damage per round, sustain the crew with eatable snap-off appendages, put people in suspended animation, and shoot bursts of spellfire at enemy ships.
> Month 5: create a Giant Ooze that can morph into any form. These things can be commanded by any Illithid or any Chosen of Mystra, but the Chosen takes precedence. These things can not attack any living being, for it is TOTALY against there natures.
> Month 6:Go home with the new army.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> You can do all of these things.  Consider your first project begun.
> However, you may change your mind at any time, drop the project, and accomplish something that takes less time to do (a week-long action, a day-long action, an hour-long action, etc.)
> 
> Furthermore, I would advise against creating pocket dimensions just so you can hide in them.
> I have been very specific in stating that pocket dimensions are no protection against 11th level magical scrying.
> They really are not the protection they are made out to be - not against 11th level magic.
> Against 9th level magic and below, they are great.
> Against 10th level magic, so so.
> Against 11th level magic, very little protection.
> *





Okay, I'll spend that month that I was using for pocket dimensions summoning another 100,000 PL of angels. 

All the projects should now be complete. How did they go?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Since Kalanyr has declared he has released all of the prisoners from Anabstercorian's Power except Mina, I declare Anabstercorian's Power REARMED.

  Anabstercorian regains 50 percent of his 11th Level Infrastructure.

  Mina accounts for 25 percent of Anabstercorian's 11th Level Infrastructure (she is very important!)
  The 11th level magical items, artifacts and relics (including the Ancient Staff of True Penumbra), and other items account for the other 25 percent.

  Kalanyr has not declared he is returning any of these, yet.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, sorry for the misunderstanding regarding our attack.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thats what I meant by very shortly. ie I suspected Anab was up to something that was beneficial or at least not Baneful.

Hmmm. I guess I should be clearer in my posts.

Day 2 Action
Calling Ellisterae's Avatar.
No Domination, no set time period. She can stay as long as she likes and go whenever. And do whatever she pleases.

"Oh Lady of Blades, we ask your aid in this time of darkness. We ask for your blessing and support."


----------



## kaboom

Are we posting day 2 actions?


----------



## Kalanyr

I'll release all items except the True Staff.

I want to find out what its really up to and what it wants.

(Once I have this knowledge  I release it too. (providing the Knowledge is not baneful to myself or my allies.))


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ok, I try to describe my magic actions I wanted to start from beginning (mentioned somthing about this in mail to Edena, but as you see I fail to describe it well).

This is hour action I am taking each turn, unless otherwise stated:

I also had in mind to use our magics to purify spirits
of those dead earlier/vapor, and those 'dying' in furure wars in helping them to reach nature's harmony. Web enchantment for Forgotten realms Magic had 'Druids Grove', something akin to effect here, but a bit more efficienly. Purpose is not focible alter these spirits, but to let them enjoy silent peace and harmony with nature when dead (or those in that 'not quite dead' state), removing possible of them turning undead, suffer, hate, become more red goo, and such nastiness. If they are resurrected they are again free to make choices, but they are given possible to choose other path they saw fit to follow earlier. This harmonious state makes such willing change possible (works as free atonement of sorts).

Nature can be healed with lower ranking magic, it just takes more time. But living creature's and their spirits in state of inharmony are constantly warping this healing, and much harder to cure fast enough, so this could be job for this higher magic.


----------



## Alyx

No, no no!  Lost a huge response message 

All right, retype.  I'll be a bit briefer, alas.

My 11th magic action for this new turn:

I give my people a modified form of the viewpoint magic, giving them full control over their new abilites.  Parents and/or guardians control the abilites of their children by will until they reach the age of 13.  Parent-approved guardiens (teachers, babysitters) can share control with a approving parents/Guardians.  Moderators are appointed over large populations with the power to remove and return the ability to shapshift.  They are appointed by 11th level mages under the guidence of a 'community' vote.

Done.

Questions and actions for Edena:

I continue to deploy my defenses/attacks as I e-mailed to you, at the new power level.
Roughly, how large are the populations of Celestail, Dragon Isle, and the Church of Mercy?
Roughly, how large are the whale and dolphin populations on Oerth after the recent disasters?
Finally, does shapechanging allow my people to change back from the formless mist left after the vapourization of a good creature?

Thank you.  Sorry about the low quality - it was better the first time, and better well thought out


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Heck even if I hadn't researched 11th in turn 6 I'd still be as well off as I currently am since i could have done a Zelda ie claimed no power and been awarded 11th. Why do I have the feeling if the UoO had solely gained 11th I'd be rotting somewher by now? And free 11th would not have been given out. *




OCC:

Please, don't refer to my situation, when you feel bad over 11th level magic. I feel bad about gaining it.

Now, feel free to take it from me, feel free to get those extra points, and use them for researching 12th level magic or something.

I don't like to feel like stealing someone's deserved power.
How you like my offer Kalanyr, I drop back 9th level power, you get those extra points for I'd been wasting actually researching
it.

If dm sanctifies this OC deal, you are welcome.

Added:

Oh, right, too much staying up and I had some tired over reaction.
Sorry for tone. Still, offer stands.


----------



## Mr. Draco

To: Alzem
-----
_The Union of Oerth demands to know what crime it has commited against you and your people?

For what reason were we assaulted?

Are not the people of Oerth to be working together to remove the stain that is the armies of the red ooze fiend melkor and his allies?

That indeed is what we were attempting to accomplish.

Now you seek to circumvent our actions.  Do you truly wish the enemies of life to be victorious?

What crime have we commited against you, we who are even now reforming ourselves (OOC: Cydians are forced Lawful Neutral by nature, so, no more evil, just plain, pure law).

You spoke of mercy for the deserving.  You spoke of repentance for those willing.  Now you order massive attacks against those seeking that which you spoke.

In the least, tell us, have you slaughtered our mages for no crime, or are they now imprisoned by your power?_

OOC: We really are preparing an attack against the forces of darkness.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Re: STATEMENTS OF DUELING FOR DAY 2*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> * If you were Holding an Attack from Day 1 (many of you are doing so,) you may declare you are Attacking on Day 2.
> If you are doing so, declare it now, and declare the target.
> *




This doesn't mean we can change the target of the attack, does it?


----------



## kaboom

*Day 2 11th level action*

I am attemping to breack the 11th level enchantment on Bockob.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

When you declared your Attack, I required you to also declare the target of that Attack.

  THE TARGET CANNOT BE CHANGED.

  Unless ...

  You state you are DROPPING your Attack altogether (the Attack is totally wasted and lost.)

  You may then declare a NEW Attack (it resets at Category 3 or 4, depending on your 11th level actions that day)

  This NEW Attack requires you once more declare a target, which means the NEW Attack may have a NEW Target.

  - - -

  The same rules apply to your Defenses, unless they are forcibly discharged by an Attack, in which case you should e-mail me that you are mounting a NEW Defense, and you should state who you are Defending (if you do not, it defaults to yourself.)

  If your Defense was discharged forcibly by an Attack (and ANY Attack discharges your ENTIRE Defense), and you do NOT declare a new Defense, you have no Defense at all!
  Guess what happens to your Power then?

  - - -

  Now, once more:

  If you are dropping an Attack, so you can Attack someone else, now is the time to tell me.

  If you are dropping a Defense, so you can Defend someone else, now is the time to tell me.

  If you are mounting an Attack (that is, you declared no Attack on Day 1, and want to declare an Attack for Day 2) now is the time to tell me.

  If you Held your Attack from Day 1, and you wish to discharge it on Day 2 against the target you ORIGINALLY STATED YOU WERE ATTACKING (You cannot change the target!!), now is the time to tell me.

  If you Held your Attack from Day 1, and you intend to Hold it through to Day 3, DO NOT tell me yet.
  I will call for such declarations in due time.

  - - -

  It remains Day 1 until I receive ALL your Attack/Defense Declarations for Day 2.


----------



## Kalanyr

*My Apologies to Zelda.*

Sorry Zelda. I just referred to you because you are the most active of those who got it (and so came to mind). My sincere apologies to you. I should have used Acereak since  Maudlin is no longer around.

I don't want anyone to drop back to 9th level magic or 10th, it would take them out of this completely. I understand this.


Edit2- Blah, Stupid grouchy stuff removed, now that I've had time to think about it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

Zelda, you could conceivably give up your 11th level capabilities.

  If you do that, nobody else will gain from your sacrifice.

  Your Power becomes Disarmed.

  Any 11th Level Power in play, including the 2 11th Level Powers I am running, could attempt a Coup de Grace against your Power, the Thillronian Alliance, slaughtering your people and obliterating your lands.

  Yes, with great power comes great responsibility - that is a cliche, but it is very true, and I have come to believe strongly in said cliche.


  Although you have 11th level power, you are not required to use it.
  There are many classic cases in books and stories where mages had great power, and refused - wisely - to use that power.

  - - -

  My regrets that you cannot aid another Power by giving up your 11th level magic.

  That was a noble gesture.

  The Mists of Ravenloft fall back, the Dark Powers repelled by such gestures and such thinking.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: My Apologies to Zelda.*



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Sorry Zelda. I just referred to you because you are the most active of those who got it (and so came to mind). My sincere apologies to you. I should have used Acereak since  Maudlin is no longer around.
> 
> *




OCC:

Thanks. 

Now my tired mind can feel complitely rested over this matter.

It's just I've been awake 25 hours (a bit anxious, cause two little kitten of mine are finally getting their own family, and giving up is hard).


That aside, I've had some issues with 11th lv magic thing myself. 
You know, no in-game reason of getting it in the first place. Little things like that truly bother me. "Your faction need correction for game balance's sake", is never my favourite tactic to introduce such an important element, but everybody is busy and all.

I also truly wish you had some compensation for time and sacrifice gaining 11the magic though hard work.

Added: It wasn't stupid stuff for me to read Kalanyr.


----------



## Kalanyr

Thanks Zelda. Hope you feel better soon, its tough parting with those you love. May the kittens do well. 

I feel embarrased and ashamed with how well you took my outburst. I probably wouldn't have been so nice about it.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena:

If so... then it will remain with us for now...
And there indeed will be time and place for us to give up that power, but that is done as price to walk the path where power is the path, not the goal.

Kalanyr, is there some other way to support you. We are willing to help.


----------



## Kalanyr

No, no , no. Support yourself, I'd rather my allies came through this intact then I come through an overwhelming power. I just get depressed at times, it passes.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*More answers and comments where appropriate*

The Forsaken One

  These things can be commanded by any Illithid or any Chosen of Mystra

  What am I missing ? 

  I really thought I read I L L I T H I D there 

  ANSWER:  

  I am curious about that too.

  By the way, Forsaken One, you still have all 5 of your Changes in Reality to throw.
  The Diadem of Dreams is ready.
  However, if your Power is Disarmed, you will LOSE the Diadem, and SOMEONE ELSE will then gain the ability to alter reality in 5 ways (pray to the Powers that it is not Acererak or the Black Brotherhood.)

  - - -

   kaboom

  Oops! I don't know why I typed that.

  COMMENT:  

  Heh.  Ok.  However, who says an illithid can't be a Chosen of Mystra?!   

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Mordenkainen is released from thralldom immediately and returned to the circle of eight in good condition, aside from the fact that he is now an Illithid. I'd rather give him back than have him taken, and he's not really worth the effort to keep. 
  Plus, I just made you waste an 11th level capability! Whee!   
  Seriously, though, Siobhan, I do respect you. You're one of the few 'good guys' who has treated me respectfully on a regular basis. You could have just asked and I would have returned him. I don't know how he feels about being Illithid, now - He gets a nice Int bonus, at least. I'll let you decide his reaction to his forcible Ceremorphosis.

  RULING:  

  He isn't an illithid anymore, either.
  When he was recaptured by force, he was restored to his original mind and form - unless a certain someone states specifically otherwise.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Mists Clearing 

  Hazen inspects the crater that was Chendl in Furyondy. The stars are shining a bit more brightly than they have been. He gazes up at the Lesser Griffon, whose wing always points north. (A detail from Gary Gygax's Gord the Rogue novels.) 
  An Angel is walking with him. 
  "Sometimes, I think people don't appreciate what they have until it's gone. Clean air. I can smell the difference already. The stars are brighter." He breathes deeply. "The air feels like it is being renewed in some way." 

  COMMENT:  

  Well put.  Most of the people of Oerth think like Hazen does.
  They look at the volcanoes spewing, the blackened and ruined lands, the storms of radiation, the black sky, and they remember the bright sun, white clouds in a blue expanse, green lands and tall trees, majestic mountains white with snow, gurgling streams and calm lakes.
  And many of them cry.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, the attacks for the Union of Oerth and the Humanoid alliance are being executed right now.

  IMPORTANT:  

  If you declare you are Holding your Attack, you cannot change your mind.
  You must Hold your Attack until the next day.
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye did make such a Declaration of Holding.

  Therefore, I suggest everyone think carefully before announcing they are Holding an Attack.

  Likewise, if you announce you are Calling Off an Attack (as Kaboom did) or dropping an Attack (thus wasting it totally), you cannot change your mind!

  - - -

  William Ronald

  The Kevellond League and the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation will urge their allies to try to clean up the Red Goo in their territories to clean up the mists. 
  Edena, you previously stated that the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar would be VERY EFFECTIVE in cleaning the Red Goo. As I recall, you said that in one day it could clean up an area equal to the size of the Baklunish lands of the Red Goo. Can I do this in addition to my attacks? (I am trying to keep a high level of defense up.) 

  ANSWER:  

  Yes, you can, William.  If you wish it so, the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar are considered used on Day One.
  Simply state the area in which you are removing the Red Goo from.
  The area is purified of the deadly poison, and the veins of Red Goo in the rock strata are eliminated, and the disease is erased from the bedrock.

  - - -

   Alyx

  Edena, I work against the Shade agents to the best of my ability, using agents of the Church of Toril and public speakers. I remind them that until now Calimshan has preformed well with the UC, and that shadow agents have threatened Toril for a long, long time. This is only their newest attempt to dominate our world. 
  Melkor and his allies seek to bring only ruin and absolute conformity to Toril. Do not be decieved. Do not allow what happened to the UC to take down your kingdom as well. 

  RULING:  

  Quite a number of Alyx's people, and quite a number of Melkor's people, in the Churches of Toril and Shade, are killed.
  They have this tendency to run into each other, with appropriate results.

  Again, if you - Melkor - really want to corrupt the people of Calimshan, you can do it (take a look at the lists of 11th level possibilities.)
  And you, Alyx, can use your 11th level action to reverse what Melkor is trying to do, on the next day.
  Of course, thus you both have wasted your 11th level actions, but it is your choice ...

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  For the Public: 

  I claim Rajaat as of this moment. I also send the 10k PL of Red Army from Melkor to assist him against Forsaken One (I assume the other 10k PL of Red Army Melkor has there chooses to assist as well), unless Forsaken One chooses to uplift his attack. 

  ANSWER:

  Rajaat was just Disarmed, Sollir, and will likely be the subject of a Coup de Grace attack on Day 2.
  Would you like to play the Black Brotherhood or Acererak instead?  Both have 11th level magic.

  - - -

  Creamsteak

  By the way, can you build groundpounder rifles that take a few hours to charge up, but can have a six round capacity like a revolver?

  ANSWER:

  Look of utter horror on the DM's part.

  First, they invented firearms.
  Then, they invented cannons.
  Then, they invented artillery.
  Then, they invented nukes.
  Then, they invented antimatter.
  Then, they reinvented firearms that could annihilate a Crystal Sphere with one shot.

  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

  Even if you can, Creamsteak, it will not affect the Attack/Defense Dueling Rules ... but I think a lot of Powers will NOT appreciate your people running around with Groundpounder Six-Shooters that can destroy a whole Crystal Sphere with one shot.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Does building the Mana Fortress (10 year action) require me to spend 10 straight years (basically if I started now I would mostly be out of the IR) or can I create it as a 1 hour action each day. That would prevent me from being crippled by building it (somewhat not crippled). 
  I'll work on posting the stats I didn't finish (such as properties for being an intelligent item) when I get time, I have homework to finish. 
  If I begin construction, I will do it in the home plane of Corellon or Obad-Hai (after asking, of course). I will do it in the ethereal, and under whatever precautions I can think of when I get time.

  ANSWER:

  Unfortunately, yes - the Mana City would require 10 years of basically uninterrupted work.

  You would be limited to Category 3 Attacks and Defenses for the rest of the IR, and could never Hold Attacks.

  However, consider the incredible magnitude of what you are trying to achieve here.
  You cannot work on a project of this magnitude without giving something up in return.

   - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: EDENA did You got my post that I was making Chorazin a flying city with my action right? 

  ANSWER:  

  Yes.  The project was a success, and then some (you can add Powers to the city as if you were creating a single Flying City, using a whole day to do so.)

  Iuz ponders the fate of Anabstercorian... and decides that it would be best tha the little Illithid be done with... the Eternal Empire will finish off the foe of Toril... 

  OOC: Coupe de Grace on Anab

  ANSWER:  

  E-mail me your Attacks and Coup de Graces. 
  Do not put them on the board - unless you wish all of Anabstercorian's friends to assail your Power en mass ... 

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  OOC-I will now ask for Rajaat's power to be imprisoned and then immediately returned...or else something greater than Red Goo will be unleashed upon the multiverse, sorry to have to put it down to threats William, O'Skoteinos, and Forsaken One.

  ANSWER:

  Mind you, Rajaat's Power is still intact.
  You have Disarmed him, and he has no 11th level magic, but otherwise his Power is intact.

  Of course, those who attacked Rajaat must state what they are doing with his 11th level army (mages, clerics, psionicists, etc.)
  Death?  Imprisonment?  Banishment?  What?

  Rajaat himself you did not catch.
  Rajaat is VERY unhappy with you for attacking him ...

  - - -                                      

   Kalanyr

  Given that Iuz seems to want you dead, I'll release Mina even if you weren't doing anything benefical to me, just something neutral. 

  Edena- Given I have Mina and a bunch of mages and clerics in a pocket dimension how long would it take me to convince them of the flaws in the ways of the one god. (I fully expect this to be treated as domination even though the methodology is not the same I understand the game effect is) 

  ANSWER: 

  With Mina's servants, it can be done with 11th level magic as a corruption effect, and will take an hour to accomplish.  
  They will turn their backs on the One God at that point.

  If you try to corrupt Mina herself, and her servants, to turn their backs on the One God, it will take an entire day's actions to corrupt them.



  Would someone care to tell me WTF? I seem to fall into the category of those better ...

  ANSWER:

  WTFs unleashed by anger or frustration are terrible monsters.  Truly terrible.  The kind of monsters who eat games and chase the players out of the house.
  Yours Truly is doing as well as he can, in this IR.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Oh my... protecting the Church of Mercy? Now if there was anything that surprised me this turn so far, this is it. 
  Anabster can come to the Church of Mercy with his PC and anyone else he needs to flee with. Even though it was unnecessary for him to defend me (though it could have been necessary) he did do something worthy of being housed. 
  Your home in the sun might get hot with all that 11th level magic gone. Like I said, you can flee to the Church.

  ANSWER:  

  My regrets, Creamsteak, but there is no way to protect a Disarmed Power from a Coup de Grace, and this includes the Player Character of that Power.
  A Coup de Grace is final, and it's effects are final, and there is no appeal.

  It has to be that way, or the concept of 11th Level Dueling loses it's edge, and people will not take it seriously.

  If your Power is Disarmed, and a Coup de Grace is launched against you, your best option is to pray that I roll high on the dice.
  Or, get down on your knees and beg for mercy from the Attacking Power, hoping it will Call Off the Coup de Grace in return for abject Surrender.

  I'm not kidding.  

  If neither of the above options is viable, then it's probably goodbye.

  - - -

  Kaboom

  Okay, I'll spend that month that I was using for pocket dimensions summoning another 100,000 PL of angels. 
  All the projects should now be complete. How did they go?

  ANSWER:

  Remember, Kaboom, that you are limited to Category 3 Attacks and Defenses, and cannot Hold Attacks, while summoning the 100,000 PL of Angels (yes, I know it's frustrating.)

  Concerning your other projects ... I'm so busy with this Attack/Defense thing I haven't been able to rule on them.

  To be frank and honest, I think the Attack/Defense Dueling is about to become very intense, with a lot of Attacks going off.

  I'd like to deal with that, and resolve it, before resolving individual projects (at least, that way, I will be able to REMEMBER all the individual projects in progress ...)

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, sorry for the misunderstanding regarding our attack.

  ANSWER:

  np.  Wish I could handle this IR better, too.

  - - -

  Kalanyr

  Day 2 Action 
  Calling Ellisterae's Avatar. 

  ANSWER:  

  (protests)  It isn't Day 2 yet!  Restate your action after I declare Day 2.  Otherwise, it will get lost in the posts!

  - - -

   kaboom

  Are we posting day 2 actions?

  ANSWER:

  No!  Not yet.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ah, meaning of support can easily be misundertood. As warrior, I speak of support in sense we speak of it at war times.

Its not always major sacrifices. In many times it is little things.
Of our allies, our people get along with your people best.

One thing I must say, I don't like the way this war has been fought. Power is such a temptation. It easily leads to... quick and easy.. and wrong solutions.

Our people did those mistakes once. One among us remembers it all. She is Katha, also called the Witch, or before that other Wanderer showed up...she was also called... well. She is quite mad..sort of. I give you a warning. She works with us, but she seems to have goal of her own. I wish I knew what?

Lord Iuz has such a lust for quick and efficient destruction. I really didn't like about his intention to blast that Anab and all his people away like that. But then again, we never actually liked that cunning and pain-loving demon lord.


----------



## Kalanyr

Heh. True about WTFs.  I've calmed down a bit now.

Oh well you are doing your best and obviously there will be some casualties as a result of game balance.


----------



## Uvenelei

*Re: More answers and comments where appropriate*

Heh, I asked if I could make the Groundpounders into a gun before, but you said it was unfeasible at the time. Well, it ain't unfeasible now! That look of utter horror should be pointed at me, thankyouverymuch...   

As I've stated before, my day one action was the creation and distribution of lots of Oerthblood. (Sorry if I'm repeating myself unnecessarily; Edena asked me to post it again).


----------



## Zelda Themelin

WTFs?

What is means? Just curious.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I imprison all forces of Rajaat.

Sollir, I will have a chat with the Forsaken One about your mail.


----------



## Kalanyr

WTF = What The [Word Morrus's Grandmother doesn't like] !?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

WTFs are What the F-word s


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Image of Melkor appears before Hellmaster:

-Greetings,  Dark One, it seems that Rajaat proved himself to be unworthy of being a part of  Pantheon Of Glowing Darkness, shall I myself take control of Athas?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Black Omega

A mysterious Faerie appears in Faerie Headquaters in Vesve Forest. He is very beatiful, with silver shining hair, radiating an aura of power. 

-Greetings, I am messanger from Seelie Court to Siobhan, where can I find her?


----------



## Black Omega

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Black Omega
> 
> A mysterious Faerie appears in Faerie Headquaters in Vesve Forest. He is very beatiful, with silver shining hair, radiating an aura of power.
> 
> -Greetings, I am messanger from Seelie Court to Siobhan, where can I find her? *




The mysterious Fae is greeted by a young seelie in armor,with a colorful surcoat depicting a castle, a mace hooked at his belt.  The young man seems a little puzzled "Lady Siobhan Silirevnur is the Emissary of the Seelie.  State your name and business and the Lady will be contacted."


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: :: Shrug ::*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> [*
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I just made you waste an 11th level capability!  Whee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bad Illithid!  No Mordie!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, Siobhan, I do respect you.  You're one of the few 'good guys' who has treated me respectfully on a regular basis.  You could have just asked and I would have returned him.  I don't know how he feels about being Illithid, now - He gets a nice Int bonus, at least.  I'll let you decide his reaction to his forcible Ceremorphosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, I hope things haven't changed much otherwise.  This wasn't intended as an attack on Anabstercorian, his forces or the Hub.  This was just a mission of freedom to get one of ours back.  Beyond that,well, no hard feelings.  We still have common enemies, common interests.  And the defense of the Church of Mercy has to have rocked some people's worlds, a move any good chaotic can appreciate.  Keep it up!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Black Omega:





> The mysterious Fae is greeted by a young seelie in armor,with a colorful surcoat depicting a castle, a mace hooked at his belt. The young man seems a little puzzled "Lady Siobhan Silirevnur is the Emissary of the Seelie. State your name and business and the Lady will be contacted







Silver-haired Fae smiles gently and looks deeply into the eyes of young Seelie:

-Please, help me, I MUST see Lady Siobhan immediately, this matter is EXTREMALLY  urgent , the very fate of Oerth may depend upon it!
(OOC: stilled Charm Monster spell heightened to a very high epic spell level)


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

I will use the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar on Day 1 to clean the Baklunish lands of all trace of the Red Goo.  I will use the Cup and Talisman on Day 2 to clean the lands of their allies.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I continue buying tormented souls from Demons and using them to create additional Red Warriors.


----------



## Spoof

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *To: Alzem
> -----
> The Union of Oerth demands to know what crime it has commited against you and your people?
> 
> For what reason were we assaulted?
> 
> Are not the people of Oerth to be working together to remove the stain that is the armies of the red ooze fiend melkor and his allies?
> 
> That indeed is what we were attempting to accomplish.
> 
> Now you seek to circumvent our actions.  Do you truly wish the enemies of life to be victorious?
> 
> What crime have we commited against you, we who are even now reforming ourselves (OOC: Cydians are forced Lawful Neutral by nature, so, no more evil, just plain, pure law).
> 
> You spoke of mercy for the deserving.  You spoke of repentance for those willing.  Now you order massive attacks against those seeking that which you spoke.
> 
> In the least, tell us, have you slaughtered our mages for no crime, or are they now imprisoned by your power?
> 
> OOC: We really are preparing an attack against the forces of darkness. *




We have not killed any of your forces.  They have just been captured.  So you want the reason for the attack upon your forces God Emperor.  I can sum that up in one word.. Mina.  As I told you when she first arrived any power who allies with her will be destroyed, or rendered helpless.  I warned you of that from the beginning, I warned everyone even my own allies.  Luckily for me none of them joined you.  I would have gone after Mina personally but others were doing that and all were afraid of you.  I had no choice but to bare the brunt of your anger to try to protect and lead those frozen by fear.  God Emperor, Kas.  I, we will stop our attacks on you if you agree to forsake 11th level magic forever.

Anab.  You are in serious danger.  You know that one day we will have our final battle until then I have a proposal for you.  Surrender your armies to me, and yourself I promise that I will bring them no harm.  You may also have a place upon the ruling council in time, but you will not be allowed to transform anyone who does not impecitly ask to be transformed.  We will set up a process for this if you wish to ensure both parties willingness in the endevor.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*A storm is coming...*

Sand.. sand....

Massive amounts of if swept high up into the air as the feral winds raged over Athas empowered by powerfull magic storms.
The skies purple, yellow, blue, a whole multitude of colours caused by the unleashing of a force hardly ever seen before. 
The epic conflict that started on Toril 40 years ago had now reached Athas.



The storms raged, raged with fury and the amount of power continued to build around the plane. 
It build.. and build... purple colours joined orange ones... brown and green joined orange and purple... 
And then it hit.

The storm ignited and a massive current of power and energy swept over Athas and there were the champions were, Rajaats champions. A horror from the past unleashed upon a world deprived of life.

The horror from the past not knowing in what kind of world it awoke into, surprised by it's power, swept away by it's power.

Rajaats mages felt it being taken from them, their knowledge, their power.
They felt it squeezed from their minds, pulled away for ever lost.

And another storm was brewing.
Purple lightning arched across the skies as the skies turned black and one could see directly through the atmosphere into space.

Purple lightning arching and roaring through the skies. 
It envelloped Rajaats champions and even himself.
Caught in this swirling storm of power, raw psionic power he despaired.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*In the Throneroom.*

Rajaat despaired, powerless against a foe unknown to him, his power broken, ripped away from him.



As he sat down, emptying his mind and calming himself the sound of thunder crackled through the skies.
and when he looked up he faced a monster at the entrance of the room. A strange creature he hadn't ever seen before.

"are you responsible for this?"

"Did you dare to take my power?"

The creature strode towards him, carapace hitting the stone floor causing a hollow sound in the large audience chamber.

<<Yes>>  He heared echoing in his mind.

As the creature moved towards him, it's body.. alien, it started to glow, a force raging within it.

"How could you, how could you?! For I am Rajaat, I am the defiler eternal, I am all powerfull!"

"How did you bring damnation over me, how did you bring me defeat?"

The creature continued walking towards him, the sounds of carapace hitting stone started fading away, the sound growing ever softer. Its body glowing and radiant with energy, the outlining forms of the creature started to fade away.

"HOW?!"

As the creatures physical form got lost in the swirling mass of energy and it's final outlining forms fading away into the light the chamber was filled with purple lightningsparks.

All Rajaat heard before he was consumed by the light was

<<For the Swarm>>


The lightning archs and sparks surrounding Rajaats legions. 
The purple storm raging in a clear black sky.

Faster, more, Faster, more. And the sparks raw energy swirled round the legions the light grew more intens.
The light grew, it blinded them all.

And as the light grew, all there felt it, they heard it in their minds, the echoing of millions of voices, of thoughts.
All in unity.
And as the power continued to swirl around them and the high pitched shrieks and screeches filled their minds there was just one thought.

<<Made us... for the Swarm>>


(OOC: Edena I CDG Rajaat the PC and his Legions by assimilating them into the Swarms, they are being taken into the hive mind and shall be my children from now on as they have found unity and perfection, in the one mind>>


----------



## Zelda Themelin

If my plan works, Melkor might have trouble getting those tormented souls. At least if he tries to use them within Oerth Sphere. I intend to kick those soul dealers out of business within this sphere.

__________________________________________________
Relevant opinions about Melkor's creatures and Melkor him/itself tend to prevail on unkind side.

This very 'flowerly' statement was picked up by press:

"Would Melkor be kind enough to drag his evil divane demonic ass out of our cosmos, and let it take rest of him with it to spend long holiday in warm and welcomming summer hole, known by such an cuddly name as Oblivion. And start loving that holiday so much he never wishes to come back... oh wait, he coundn't even. Silly me."

_I find myself thinking, could press-organization have enough persuation power to make evil god their personal hit-man.  ((after Eidor's 15th minute of fame, some of them have been very negative toward us)), could they do that by accident, remains to be seen. _


"Marcos, stop writing down your silly thoughts about Torilian Secret Organizations, your father needs your help with dire-wolves."

"Sure mom."


 (30 hours without sleep, does it show... of course not. )


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena,

"Mana Fortress, not "Mana City"

Delrune: 
Turn 7 (Research 11th level magic)
Turn 8 (Research 12th level magic)
Turn 9 (Begin Construction of the Mana Fortress)
120 Months Later (Complete Construction)

Church of Mercy:
Turn 7 (Act as a normal 11th level power)
Turn 8 (Act as a normal 11th level power)
Turn 9 (Act as a normal 11th level power)



The above text lists how I am going about this. Delrune will construct the Fortress, after taking Turns 7 and 8 as planning months. The IR will likely (hopefully) end before turn 129, so this is a post IR action.

I am enjoying planning this construction. I will post a color "blueprint" and all the stats by the end of the IR or the beginning of turn 9 (whichever comes first). Included in the stats are 8 artifact weapons and 8 powerful elder elementals.

Assuming that a force can generate 100,000 PL in one month, the fortress should have between 10,000,000 and 12,000,000 PL. That includes all artifacts, elder elementals, occupants, plant species, spellfire, technology, magic, and natural traits.

However, the Church of Mercy will not be involved. They will be my active power for as long as this IR holds out. They will resolve the IR while Delrune is pretty much out of the IR unless attacked.

The construction will be done in normal space, in the ethereal, and in the weave. Massive 12th level shielding will be used to prevent espionage and sabatoge. This includes stealing of the plans, planting anti-matter devices on the Fortress, and otherwise damaging it during construction (as per the death star).


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

edit


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Zelda:



> If my plan works, Melkor might have trouble getting those tormented souls. At least if he tries to use them within Oerth Sphere. I intend to kick those soul dealers out of business within this sphere.




Well, my main stronghold lies within The Plane Of Shadow, and it is there where my Red Shade Army is being created. I currently have no forces in Crystal Sphere of Oerth, only some spies and agents, but my name  is feared in many Crystal Sheres and soon will be in all of them!




> "Would Melkor be kind enough to drag his evil divane demonic ass out of our cosmos, and let it take rest of him with it to spend long holiday in warm and welcomming summer hole, known by such an cuddly name as Oblivion. And start loving that holiday so much he never wishes to come back... oh wait, he coundn't even. Silly me."




Hmm, Melkor has just noticed Eidor, he may even personally punish him when he has time and opportunity, fortunately for your NPC Mellkor is much more interested in likes of Hazen, Anabstecorian and Siobhan.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, my 11th level magic action for next turn is to infuence people of Calimshan( if possibly also Amm and Tethyr) so they listen to Church Of Shade agents and Senator Malyk, and support breaking from Commonwealth. Of course my agents have almost infinitive supply of money for the purpose of bribes, and Order Of The Black Death, my elite order of Shade Assasins, Shadowdancers and Monks will help in disposing  of uncorruptable officials, especially if those beneath them are more easy to influence.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Kalanyr, thank you for returning my troops.  Kill Mina for me - She is a threat to peace.  I would appreciate the return of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra but it is not necessary at this very moment.

Alzem, I have regained an 11th level infrastructure.  Thanks for the offer, but I have a dark god to smack down.  1% - That's almost nothing!  What good is that?  I want to blind them *all* with starlight, dammit.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Hmm, Anabstecorian I see that you are still very loyal to your allies!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I free the caputered mages, clerics and everything else I've captured with my attack on Rajaat, only to have them assimilated into the Swarm.

"They are yours, my Queen."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Sollir



> I also send the 10k PL of Red Army from Melkor to assist him against Forsaken One (I assume the other 10k PL of Red Army Melkor has there chooses to assist as well), unless Forsaken One chooses to uplift his attack.




Indeed, these forces are stationed in the cities that belong to Dragon Kings. Edena, I assume that Dragon Kings won`t willingly merge themselves and their forces with Red Goo?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*REALITYCHANGE 1, 4 TO GO (THIS IS A WARMING UP)*

(OOC: Edena I'm Killing ALL MAGIC ON ATHAS, that leaves Technology and Psionics and since I along with the people on Athas are the only ones 100% psionic and the rest of the people would need to spend a full turn 11th to acomplish that that would leave me in a VERY powerfull position there.
If I am wrong here...... please correct me and I'll change this, you didn't want to say what for effect it would have )


I would be at full power, the natives of Athas that are Psionic would be, tech wuold work.

But the red army would have nothing, since only demipowers would still be able to wield some magic, but for the rest.... and how magic is the red army on it's own? I was hoping this might destabilise them a bit.




ACTION POST DAY 1 WILL FOLLOW (FOR ME) THIS EVENING. 
SAID WILL BE POSTED WITHIN 5 HOURS.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Emerald Order - Day 1*

"You are free again, mylady. You are no longer under the control of this force of Evil. May the light shine on you." 

"Thank you, Lady Angelika. I will not forget what you have done for me. I hope I can repay you in the future."

Angelika smiles, after the concubine has been freed from Melkor. Yet, when the ladies say farewell for now, some bad news gets to her.

"Lady Angelika, we're under attack! We have suffered heavy losses, I don't know if we can hold it!"

"What are you talking about, under attack? By whom?"

"The Black Brotherhood madam, they are everywhere. Their magic is potent, they are far stronger than we are! You must come to our aid!"

"I will. Let me ready myself. Go now, I will join you in a little while."

Angelika runs to her chambers, getting ready for battle. Yet before she goes, she messages everyone in the Alliance of Oerth."



"My friends, my allies, I need your help. I have taken the faith of many into my hands, and I failed. While I was needed, I was away, I was busy in a heavy project, which I was asked to do. In that matter, I have succeeded. Yet my own people are being slaugthered. We have suffered big losses and the Black Brotherhood isn't going to quit any time soon. I need your help, very badly. Please, come to my aid!"


After that, she starts praying to the inhabitants of the Seventh Heaven.

"I come to you, forces of goodness, legions of truth. I, Angelika, protector of Oerth, am in trouble. The gift I have received is wonderful, yet the pain my people are suffering is too much. We, the people of Oerth, are being killed by forces of Darkness. I call to you, again. I call out for help. I am looking for people to aid me everywhere, yet I do not know if that will be sufficient. I am asking, no, I am praying to you for help. Please, come to our aid. Come to the aid of Good. Take me away if you must, yet save my people. 

Save Oerth. 

At any cost. 

Please."

Then she looks up, towards the sky, removing the tears from her face. Then, she takes out her armor and dons it. She shines in the armor created from Oerthblood, forged by the Earth. She takes on her robe, green with golden borders and the words "Oerth - Faith" insribed with the same goldish color. 

She moves towards the door. 

"Please."

Then, she goes out to battle.


<OOC>
Edena, have you ruled on the Blood Army?
Also, Day 2 Attack/Defense are mailed.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Deep in the Oertian earth, even deeper than the Underdark, a little worms burrows its way through the layers of sand and debris. Deeper and deeper down it goes, untill it notices that there is no more earth, but a strange substance. Soft, slimy and with a glimpse of intellect. The worms stops, and changes into a man: Ho Skoteinos. This man is the first man to look upon the new Hive Cluster of the Formians.

He is deeply impressed by what he sees: The purple substance is everwhere, and on this substance, hundereds, no thousands of Formians live their lives, working, researching, planning and preparing attacks. The buildings are alien at least. Strange structures, never seen before. The buildings seem to move, to breed, the seem ... alive?

Only seconds after touching the substance, a pair of Formians arrive. <<We have been waiting for you, Leader of the Orcs>>, a voice echoes in his head. “Yes, I am here. Bring me to your Queen.” <<Of course>>.

They take him to a great building, a great hall, built around her throne. It’s a strange throne, with pipes reaching out of it and it emenates great magical power. Closer inspection reveals that it is not just a throne. This whole structure is built around a huge organ: Hewards Mystical Organ...and on this throne She sits. She, the leader of the Swarms.

“Vaeregoth”, he speaks, still awed by the impressive sight, and he kneels. <<Have you considered our offer? Are you here to bring us the message we want to hear?>> She projects the words into his head. She sounds neutral, but with a slight threat if her vision is denied to her.

“Yes, my Queen. I have considered your offer, and we accept. Me, the Orcs, and all their allies will willingly accept the gift you have offered to us. From now on, we shall think as one, act as one ... BE one.” <<I am glad you have seen the wisdom of our words. We shall begin the ritual immediately>>

Almost a minute passes, and in that minute, nobody speaks a word. Complete silence fills the great structure. Then, suddenly, Ho Skoteinos hears voices. No one or two, not dozen, hundereds or thousands, but millions of voices. Order being given, reports being made on progress of new structures, of new research, of scouting missions. It’s too much to comprehend, even for his strong mind. He’s on the edge of breaking, when suddenly, he finds himself able to focus on one voice at a time. 

Minutes he remains montionless, completly shocked by the immensity of what he has seen, of what he has become. Then, he gets up. <<My Queen...I can see, no hear, no sense...no I *am* the Swarm...>>. <<Yes, my child>>, she replies, <<you are one of us now...>> And with these words, he returns to his people, who will become Her people too...

[OOC: All my forces have gained the Hive Mind (Ex) ability as per SRD (look for the Formian entry). This had already happened in the Interlude, but now, with people probably scrying everone else's asses off, it's public knowledge]


----------



## kaboom

*Re: More answers and comments where appropriate*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> Kaboom
> 
> Okay, I'll spend that month that I was using for pocket dimensions summoning another 100,000 PL of angels.
> All the projects should now be complete. How did they go?
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> Remember, Kaboom, that you are limited to Category 3 Attacks and Defenses, and cannot Hold Attacks, while summoning the 100,000 PL of Angels (yes, I know it's frustrating.)
> 
> Concerning your other projects ... I'm so busy with this Attack/Defense thing I haven't been able to rule on them.
> 
> To be frank and honest, I think the Attack/Defense Dueling is about to become very intense, with a lot of Attacks going off.
> 
> I'd like to deal with that, and resolve it, before resolving individual projects (at least, that way, I will be able to REMEMBER all the individual projects in progress ...)
> *




No, I went back in time and spent 6 months doing various 11th level actions and then went back to the present time. So even if anyone successfully Scryed me, all they would see is my 11th level army casting a spell, and suddenly, a huge army appeared!

My projects are just what I was doing in the Arcane Age. I was going to create pocket dimentions but you advised me against it, so I stated that I would use the time to summon more outsiders.  The Arcane Age plans are as follows:

Month 1: Summon 100,000 PL of outsiders. (angels)
Month 2: Summon 100,000 PL of outsiders. (angels)
Month 3: Resurrect 100,000 PL of the dead. 
Month 4: Create new race of beings: the living Spelljammer. It can regenerate 1000 points of damage per round, sustain the crew with eatable snap-off appendages, put people in suspended animation, and shoot bursts of spellfire at enemy ships. 
Month 5: create a Giant Ooze that can morph into any form. These things can be commanded by any Illithid or any Chosen of Mystra, but the Chosen takes precedence. These things can not attack any living being, for it is TOTALY against there natures. 
Month 6:Go home with the new army.


----------



## zouron

the Eternal Union and the Empire of Aquaria will just continue its 11th cleaning up the environment.

of course they offer anab to surrender to them and be trialed fairly for stealing nuclear arms, but does not force the issue.

hmm we can travel to the arcane age and spend five months doing stuff edena? I thought time travel was allowed but we couldn't influence it.


----------



## kaboom

zouron said:
			
		

> *
> hmm we can travel to the arcane age and spend five months doing stuff edena? I thought time travel was allowed but we couldn't influence it. *




even if you could, you didn't think of it, did you?


----------



## Anabstercorian

Kaboom, really.  Let's leave Chronomancy out of it, or I'll set up a temporal resonance field that will shunt all time travelers in to another timeline - One where the Elder Races were victorious.

In fact, I think I'll do that next turn.  Chronomancy has its own weak spots.

Zouron, if I recall, my attempts at bomb-stealing never actually SUCCESSFUL, so it's attempted grand larceny, not successful grand larceny.


----------



## Spoof

Yes time travel = BAD

I was playing in a game one time and was trying to prepare the kingdom for a war.  I was playing a general in a conquest type game and one of the other players dicided to time travel.  One turn I was preparing for battle the next the enemy weas gone and I had to restate what I did last turn with the new information.  Then the next turn the army was back so I had to restate the last 2 turns.  On the next turn the enemy had just been obliterated the prior turn by a dragon.  

It all just got so confusing that eventually I just gave up and waited until the enemy was within range before ever making a decision on what to do.  

So to reiterate time travel = BAD


----------



## kaboom

*Kaboom sulks*

Fine, but I get another 11h level action for day 1. It is: I'm corrupting millions of evil people. They are now good and and worship Mystra.


----------



## Spoof

Kaboom.  

If Edena agreed to what you wanted to do then by all measns go for it.  I am just stating my personal opinion, as to why I will not time travel.  I think it was a great idea and wish I had thought ot it.  Edena said you could time travel just not affect the people there, which you did not due.

Although after your feat is accomplished I think anab and I will still set of the resinator... what do you say Annie?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING ON THE ALTERATION OF REALITY BY FORSAKEN ONE:

  Forsaken One has altered reality in the Crystal Sphere that holds Athas.
  He has nullified all magic in that Crystal Sphere - magic no longer works at all.

  All Preservers lose all powers.
  All Defilers lose all powers.
  All clerics lose all powers.
  All druids lose all powers.
  All psionicists lose all powers (I am ruling that psionics were affected and nullified by the change in reality.)

  All magical items, magical, psionic, or both, become non-magical.

  All sentient plants and animals become non-sentient, reverting to normal plants and animals.
  All Trees of Life revert to normal trees.
  All Dragon-Kings and Avangion aspirants revert to normal humans and demihumans.

  All innately magical beings (such as any Faerie) disappear from Athas.
  All beings with inherent magical powers lose them.

  All Spelljammers in this Crystal Sphere cease functioning, and those on board are killed if in Wildspace.
  All constructs built with magic or psionics or both, which could not stand-up under normal physics, collapse.
  All the Ships on the Sea of Silt sink.

  The Cerulean Storm stops.

  The unique undead of Athas disappear.
  All undead on Athas disappear.

  The Red Army on Athas disappears, all the souls freed (Melkor loses 10,000 PL, but his main Red Army had already left.)
  The Red Goo on Athas disappears.
  The Formians on Athas revert to unintelligent, giant ants (Forsaken One loses some PL.)
  The Celestials on Athas lose all their powers, are unable to escape, and become ordinary demihumans (Alzem loses some PL.)

  Rajaat and his Champions are nullified as a Power.
  The Dragon-Kings are nullified as a Power.
  The Veiled Alliance is nullified as a Power (which means GnomeWorks loses his Power until this alteration in reality is reversed.)

  It is not possible for any Power that did not have forces on Athas already to travel to Athas by any means.
  Forces that were on Athas when the alteration occurred are now crippled, unable to take any action.

  Rajaat and his Champions are also crippled, unable to take any action.
  The Dragon-Kings are crippled, and their people are crippled.

  Athas, along with any forces sent there, is out of the IR until the alteration in reality is reversed.

  - - -

  ((Under construction))

  SUMMARY OF ACCOMPLISHMENTS WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC ON DAY 1 OF TURN 7.

  ALYX (in his own words)

  ((Note, this project is considered to be in progress, since it will take longer than one day to accomplish this feat.))

  Edena, working with the dragons (who are known for their expertise in such things) and with 11th level magic I give my entire power the ability to shapchange at will. The skies over Dragon Isle are filled with dragons, and the surronding oceans with dolphins and whales as my people are encouraged to enjoy their newfound abilities. Oh, and the kiddies love it, although having a 2 year old (human) ancient dragon is slightly hard to manage... 
  Fortunately, the real dragons know how to take care of such baby sitting nightmares, so after a few houses are burnt down (and rebuilt nearly instantly by shapechanged treants), things settle down. 
  Oh, and I dispatch a team shapechanged into dolphins to communicate with the natural species and determine their statues. The Lendore Isle elves have a special relationship with them, not to mention a plans for the future...

  - - -

 ALZEM (SPOOF) (in his own words)

  Actions for turn 0.1 
  Actions for day one: 

  ((The project below has been completed.))

  Create one pocket dimension as others with astral travel given to all those inside. Also add twin mind and twin spell to allow all people to have 2 astral projections while inside. (Doubling my pl and spell casters) Ward the pocket dimension against all known attacks and establish a Mythal (since you said we all had one this should not take any time) that doubles the power of all spells cast inside the Mythal while halving all spells cast into the Mythal from outside (my attack/defense x2, others attack *) Also keeping all the abalties of the old Mythal 
  my total attack and defense for a quick action (3/3) should now be (12/12) (3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal) / 3(normal)*2(pocket dimension)*2(Mythal))

  ((The project below could not be completed on Day One, and is in progress.))

  Create geysers of Oreth blood on Hope Isle along with accompanying spells to force the spray into to a mist that covers the entire island in a continuous fog. 

  ((The projects below were completed, without requiring 11th level magic to accomplish them.))

  Contact the Mordon Primus and seek an alliance with him/it. Ask him to assist me in bringing order to the spheres. Offer him a bargain where he can establish a base to work from here to help bring order to the people. 
  Use magic and tech from Toril to scry watch what is going on around the sun. Launch an envoy up to there to ask to be allowed to observe the proceedings. Cast all known mind-protecting spells on observers and equip each with one of the psionic nullifying devices. 
  Continue summoning cats of nine lives and celestial golems.

  - - -

 ANABSTERCORIAN (in his own words)

  My 11th level action will be spending a 1-hour period of time accelerating the construction of the Penumbral Hub by copy/pasting the complete portion several times - A Duplicate spell on an enormous scale. Since each portion is self-sufficient when it comes to energy consumption and food supply, the overall design is rather modular.

  - - -

  BLACK OMEGA (in his own words)

  11th Level magic for this Day. 

  Try to free Mordenkainen from the Dictum.

  ((The one hour project was successful, and Mordenkainen was freed from Anabstercorian's control, and completely restored to his former self in soul, mind, and body.))

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK (in his own words)

  ((The project below is considered to be in progress, since it will take longer than one day to accomplish this feat.))

  Edena, 

  I have intentions of creating a flying forest roughly the size of an LL territory. I wanted to give it subjective gravity, so that plant life grows on all sides. Here is a list of effects I designated for it: 
  All Druid Spells are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still. 
  Cleric Spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still. 
  Sorceror and Wizard spells always suffer an Arcane Spell Failure of 95%. 
  Psionic always suffer from severe penalties and cost 100x as many power points in order to overcome the Psionic Dampening. 
  The Forest has a will of its own, possessing an Intelligence of 50, Wisdom of 75, and Charisma of 100. Its allignment is Lawful Good, and it acts as an intelligent item. (Statistics not yet resolved) 
  The Forest can tap knowledge from any Life Tree in any Crystal Sphere it has contact with. The Forest can Draw Knowledge from the Crystal Sphere of Oerth (Delrune), and the Crystal Sphere of Toril (Church of Mercy) and can Gather Information in any location where plants can be found. The Fortress will have roughly +100 Ranks in Gather Information, Sense Motive, and Diplomacy. It has a Knowledge: Nature Rank of 100 +2 (per type of plant). The Fortress has a General Knowledge Rank of 15 (covering all fields of Knowledge). 
  The Fortress gains enhancements for possessing each additional species of plant it gathers.
  For each type of Plant on the Fortress it gains 1 HD and +1 Base Attack Bonus. 
  The Fortress has Shielding, and can deflect up to 1,000,000 points of damage in a single round before the sheild collapses. A collapsed sheild takes 1d4+1 rounds to recover. 
  The Fortress has access to a Spellfire Cannon (ala Independance Day) that can obliterate an area roughly the size of New York in a single blast. This cannon can be aimed in any direction, and is not limited to ground targets. 
  The Fortress can Plane Shift and negates natural affects of that plane in its vicinity. The Fortress can Sphere Shift 3/day. The Fortress can Teleport Without Error (Self + 50 x 1,000,000,000 Pounds) at will as a quickened action. 
  The Fortress can contact any deity with the Plant Domain, but has no control over what that Deity can do. 
  The Fortress can cure any disease or any poison for virtually any number of people. The Fortress can cast true resurrection on any Plant type creature or Elemental any number of times per day. 
  The Fortress is capable of casting 11th Level Cleric spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains. 
  The Fortress is capable of casting 11th Level Druid spells. 
  The Fortress can create and hide in a pocket dimension of its own creation at will. 
  The Fortress can grow food to feed people over an entire planet over the course of a few days. 
  The Fortress can animate plant life over the course of an entire planet. 
  The Fortress can create an Avatar in the form of a colossal plant of humanoid stature. The Avatar has 1/3rd the Hit Dice of the Fortress and can perform all of its actions except for the Spellfire Cannon. 
  The Fortress can project images to plant life within the Crystal Sphere it is located in. The Plant life, if animated, understands the will of the Fortress completely. 
  The Fortress can cleanse an entire crystal sphere of technological damage in one day. The Fortress can grow a forest over an entire planet over the course of one day. The Fortress can provide enrichment to the ecology of a planet in one day. Only one of these actions can be taken in a given day. 
  The Fortress can shift the Crystal Sphere can rip pockets of Red Goo out of the ground, out of the air, an out of the water and then heal the souls trapped within. 
  The Fortress maximizes the Hit Dice of Animals, Plants, Beasts, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves. The Hit Dice of such creatures is increased to a d20. 
  The Fortress has Damage Reduction of 1,000,000/+10 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the damage reduction follows. The Fortress has Spell Resistance of 100,000 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the floating base can be targeted by spells normally. 
  The Fortress has 1,000,000,000 Hit Dice (maximized = 20,000,000,000 hp) if targeted as a creature. It has regeneration of 1,000,000 per round. Regeneration of the fortress can be negated over a 5 foot square for one round with a 9th level withering spell. 10th level magic can punch a 500 foot square to drop its regeneration for a few rounds. 11th level magic can punch a mile (kilometer) hole in its regeneration for few minutes. 
  Many individual creatures (Plant, Animal, Beast, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves) are seperate targets on the floating fortress. The Fortress bestows natural regeneration of 100 and damage reduction 100/+5 along with spell and power resistance of 100. 
  The Fortress has the ability to act as an Archer Bush over an LL sized area. The Fortress can act as Omniflax over an LL sized area. The Fortress can drop thousands of Jupiter Bloodsuckers over an LL sized area. (Details about these three plants are covered in that pdf I sent Edena earlier). 
  The Fortress takes normal damage from radiation, fire, and force which make it vulnerable to a few attacks. The Fortress sheild can withstand a Nuke, possibly a few, before the shield will drop. A single Mass Driver (Ground Pounder) could be deflected by the shield, but multiple shots could pierce and destroy the Fortress. (These are making me think that building such a construct would be a waste) 
  The Fortress can shift to ethereal for an indefinite period in order to avoid such attacks. The Fortress can still use all its weapons except the spellfire cannon in Ethereal. A +1 Mass Driver (Ground Pounder) could still technically hit an Ethereal target, and nullifies this protection. 
  There are a few more ideas, but I don't have my list from where I am at. How long would this creature take to create? I would name it the Mana Fortress (ala Secret of Mana) if it is possible. I suspect I will be told it will take a month... 

  ((I added the following))

  The Mana Fortress will take 10 years to create. 
  Once completed, it will be immune to Groundpounders, and any magic of 9th level and under, or the results of such magic (such as Groundpounders.) 
  It will also be immune to nuclear weapons of any size. It would take antimatter weapons to actually harm it, and probably it would take something on the order of a billion megaton explosion to actually do real damage to it. 
  It would take a Nova, being hurled into the heart of a sun, being sucked into a Black Hole, being hit by a Sphere of Annihilation hundreds of miles in diameter, attack by Father Chaos, destruction by years of preparation using the most powerful of artifacts, or some other colossal effect of that sort to actually destroy it. 

  - - -

  MR. DRACO AND SERPENTEYE (in their own words)

  The Union of Oerth (both serpenteye and myself) and the Humanoid Alliance (total: 3 11th level powers) will spend each of their hour-long actions (three one hour long actions total) towards the creation of a new race, the Cydians, through the metamorphoses of their populations.

  ((Description of the Cydians, in Mr. Draco and Serpenteye's own words.  The project of creating this race is considered to be in progress, since it will take longer than one day to accomplish this feat.))

  As per edena's request, here is the stat block for a Cydian. This is just the stat block for a normal, lvl1 commoner type Cydian. In other words, this is as weak as Cydians get. Oh, I almost forgot to mention, Kas, as the first of many, has already completed Cydian metamorphoses. Be awed, be very awed. 

  ----- 

  Cydian 
  Large Outsider (Lawful, Neutral) 
  Hit Dice: 30d8 + 420 (555 hp) 
  Initiative: +19 (Dex) 
  Speed: 300 ft, fly 300 ft, swim 300 ft, burrow 200 ft 
  AC: 48 (-1 Size, +19 Dex, +20 Natural Armor) 
  Attacks: Claw: +46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21 
  Damage: Claw: 3d10 + 16 and 3d10 lightning and 3d10 gravity manipulation 
  Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 10 ft 
  Special Attacks: Spell-like Abilities, Spells, Electricity Mastery, Gravity Manipulation, Archmage Abilities 
  Special Qualities: DR 50/+4, SR 40, PR 40, Regeneration 30, Blindsight, Cydian Qualities Saves: Fort- +31, Ref- +36, Will- +31 
  Abilities: Str- 36 (+13), Dex- 48 (+19), Con- 38 (+14), Int- 46 (+18), Wis- 40 (+15), Cha- 44 (+17) 

  Spell-like Abilities: 

  At Will: 

  Maximized, Empowered: 
  * Bull's Strength 
  * Cat's Grace 
  * Eagle's Splendor 
  * Fox's Cunning 
  * Owl's Wisdom 
  * Endurance 
  * Chain Lightning 
  * Energy-Emixturated (lightning) Delayed Blast Fireball 
  * Improved Invisibility 
  * Haste 
  * Major Image 
  * True Seeing 
  * Tongues 
  * Detect Thoughts 

  Feats and Skills: 

  Cydians choose their feats and skills according to their personal needs and their tasks in Cydian society. Due to their great intellects and their deeply lawful nature (if they want to learn a skill they dedicate themselves to it wholeheartedly) no skills are considered cross-class. 

  Spells: 

  Cydians cast spells as 20th level sorcerers and have the abilities of 5th level Archmages (many of them choose Energy Substitution, because of its obvious practical usefulness, though they find it generally repulsive and will only use it when necessary) 
  They may also cast clerical spells, and those from the Air, Destruction, Law, and Loyalty domains as arcane spells. 
  The DC for these spells is (20 + Spell Level). 

  Electrical Mastery: 

  A Cydian gains +5 attack and +5 damage if its opponent's nervous system uses electricity. 

  Gravity Manipulation: 

  A Cydian can manipulate gravity within 50 ft of it with pinpoint accuracy (+/- 300g). This is a partial action. 
  A Cydian is unaffected by gravity levels below those of black holes (singularities). 
  A Cydian may focus its gravity control to damage another being/thing. This damage is 10d10 unless the target succeeds at a fortitude save (DC: 40) for half damage. This is a partial action. 

  Cydian Qualities: 

  Immunity to electricity (this includes Cydian electricity), cold, fire, acid, and sonic energy. 
  Electricity regeneration: A Cydian regenerates 1 hit point for every ten points of electricity damage inflicted on it. 
  Gravity/Magnetism sight: A Cydian can perceive gravatic/magnetic fields as through sight. 
  Cydians can shift between corporeal and incorporeal forms as a free action. When incorporeal, Cydians are, in effect, giant bolts of electricity, and can act as such. 
  Electricity resistance works at half-strength against Cydian magic/attacks. 
  Electricity immunity works to negate 50% of electricity damage that would otherwise be incurred from Cydian magic/attacks. 
  Cydian magic/attacks always deal at least one point of damage (electrical). 
  This is because the electricity is empowered by the soul of the Cydian. 
  The touch of a Cydian can be lethal to unprotected creatures. Should the Cydian want to, it can make a touch attack against a living creature, if it hits, the creature must make a fortitude save (DC: 30) or die. This attack has no effect on other Cydians. 

  Cydian Biology: 

  Cydians are basically (and that is vastly simplified) great and complex electrical charges controlled by a powerful soul and intellect. Their origin is obviously magical. 

  Cydian appearance can be unsettling to mortals. Their form is that of a ten-foot tall human man or woman made entirely from a single bluish white spark of electricity. Each of them appear identical to the others of their sex and perfect in form and beauty, their voices are also identical and though they are generally cold and dispassionate they can convey whatever emotion they find profitable flawlessly. Cydians have no difficulty identifying individuals among their species, though. 
  Cydians are by nature extremely lawful and hierarchical creatures, though they are individuals with separate consciousness and are very capable of making split second decisions on their own, they are most fulfilled when working for the greater good of their society, following the orders of their superiors. Religion is bred into them at the moment of conception, they are mentally and physically incapable of worshipping any other Gods than the God-Emperor and Kas who are revered in almost equal measures, the first slightly above the second. 
  A certain amount of Cydians can be generated naturally. The two parents merge for a time into one larger entity, a spherical shape of 10 foot diameter, that entity expands by absorbing electric power from its surroundings and then divides into three individuals, the two parents and a new being consisting of a mix of their codes and spirits. The speed of the process depends wholly on the amount of electricity available during the growth phase and can last anything from 100 years to 1 second. The faster the process the exponentially larger the amount of power has to be. The speed of the growth of the Cydian into physiological adulthood also depends on the availability on electricity from 1 week to 1000 years, the mental growth into adulthood ranges from 1 month to 50 years.

  - - -

  FESTY DOG (in his own words)

  I will create dozens of lakes of Oerthblood as my 1 hour action.

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE (in his own words)

  Secret 11th Project. 

  Spending full turn to create a new race. Stats and stuf will be released at the end of the turn when it will be complete (if it ever will ). 

  - - -

  KALANYR (in his own words)

  1 Hour Action. 

  Fix my technology so it causes no environmental damage.

  - - -

  MELKOR (in his own words)

  My one hour action: 

  I want to to raise one GIANT city- City Of Shade reborn, is it okay?

  ((This project is considered to be in progress, since it takes more than one day to accomplish this feat, due to the 11th level enchantments stated as being a part of the city.))

  Edena, City Of The Shade is (currently) size of New York, only magic that functions inside is Shadow Magic, which is Maximized and Empowered, all Shadow beings inside gain +10 bonus to Constitution, can fly and teleport at will. It is protected by constant 11th level Magic Circle Against Good, 11th level Shadow Wall (a bit similar to Prismatic Wall), and other protections.

  ((I added the following, to give Melkor an idea of what he could do in a given time.))

 Concerning the creation of Flying Cities, it is assumed you have the plans already created for what you want to create.
  The creation of said plans is a Free Action, if you hadn't considered the matter, and did not have such plans ready.

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a few seconds?

  You can create a Flying City of one cubic mile in size.  
  It can made of any material or combination of materials, and be of any shape of your choice. 
  Such things as atmospheric density and composition, gravity fields, lighting, temperature, and the like are all completely under your control.  
  You are limited to 9th level effects concerning what changes in reality you make, and the rules governing that 9th level magic should be observed in a conservative way.

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  You can create a Flying City of 10 cubic miles in size.
  You control all mundane aspects of the city, and you can create exotic and bizarre alterations, changing reality regarding the city and those in it considerably.
  You are limited to 9th level effects in how reality can be changed, but you should be creative and imaginative in those changes, interpreting the rules loosely.

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can create a Flying City of 100 cubic miles in size.
  You control all mundane aspects of the city, but now you can add truly strange changes in reality regarding the city and all in it.
  Common sense and normal thinking should be tossed out the window;  the imagination should run amok.
  Although you are still limited to 9th level effects, you should twist the rules beyond recognition, disregarding the spirit of the game, to achieve the effects you want (read:  exotic, wild, shocking, difficult to swallow, overawing.)

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can create a Flying City of 1,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New York City.)
  Given this long to work on the project, your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. can produce very extreme changes in the fundamental realities governing all aspects of the Flying City and those in it. (read:  outlandish, impossible, unbelievable, ridiculous, absurd, crazy, mind-boggling, staggering.) 
  The result could be a normal city, or a city out of some beautiful dream, or a city out of some demented nightmare.
  You can now build 10th level magic into the Flying City, magnifying the alterations in reality concerning it and all within it by about fivefold.

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a week?

  You can create a Flying City of 10,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New Jersey.)
  You can add about 10 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 10 times greater.

  What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a month (all of Turn 7) ?

  You can create a Flying City of 100,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of Texas or France, I believe.)
  You can add 100 times the 10th level magic to the Flying City, compared with what you could do in only one day, with the resulting alterations to reality being about 100 times greater.
  You can also add the first 11th level effect, producing some deity-level reality alterations within the Flying City (read:  game-breaking, beyond the scope of D&D, arbitrary changes in the most fundamental assumptions of rping games, playing God.)

  - - -

  'O SKOTEINOS (in his own words)

  11th level action for day 1: 

  quote:

  1 day action: 

  You can summon the Avatar of any diety, and attempt to compel it to do a service for you (3 in 4 chance.) It will resent this, usually.

  The men and women in the chamber have a rather nervous look on their faces. What they're about to attempt hasn't been done before...at least, not succesfully. They are aware of the dangers, and that's what makes them so afraid. It usually isn't a very smart idea to disturb Greater Gods... 

  "Begin the summoning", Ho Skoteinos commands. The gathered mages begin casting their spells, calling the God, charging up their power and preparing their 11th level Binding and Domination spells. 
  Hours pass. Then, the great magic is unleashed. The mages look more tense then ever.
  This is the moment they've been waiting for, they've been preparing for. Will their might be enough, compared to that of an avatar? 
  A man appears. Wearing purple robes, with gold garments, holding a quarterstaff and a book. No, not a book, a great tome. He radiates an enormous power. More spells go off, all targetted at that man. 
  Ho Skoteinos steps foward. He kneels. "Great Boccob", he speaks, after he got up, "I have seen the marvels of 11th level magic. These people around me have shown me what can be done...but unfortunately, me and my people do not possess this knowledge. Compared to them, our magical knowledge is that of a child. Boccob, I ask you to teach my Orcs 11th level magic. 

  - - -

  SOLLIR (in his own words)

  11th magic 1 hour action for the day: 

  I begin creating dozens of Mythals over most of my key cities (including Riftcrag and the Labryinth) and around them which have the effect of a heightened Deeper Darkness and Silence that has no effect on the League of Warlords and their allies (Creamsteak and my forces, and if they choose to do so) but effect everyone else.

  - - -

  TOKIWONG (in his own words)

  OOC: EDENA did You got my post that I was making Chorazin a flying city with my action right?

  ((Tokiwong was successful in making Chorazin a Flying City))

  - - -

  VENUS (in his own words, and words from William)

  Project Epiphany 

  ((As everyone should know by now, the rescue mission - Project Epiphany - was successful, and the elven girl, eldest daughter of the now deceased Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet, is now fully restored in spirit, mind, and body.))

  Edena, I'll be mailing you in a few minutes with the exact details of this project. The Emerald Order will give this FIRST PRIORITY.

  ((Here is Venus's e-mail, edited as appropriate.))

  I received a mail from William this morning, including some information on Project Epiphany. The mail is included below.
  This will be my 11th lvl magic plans:

- Rescue Queen Amlauril's daughter (Priority level 1)
- Heal the wound in Oerth (Priority level 2)

  Now, the rescue mission would take up few minutes ~ one hour. Healing Oerth takes the full turn. But I know some other people (Zouron, William and 
probably others) are healing Oerth as well. Also, with the loads of Oerthblood William and I have, can I speed up the process, completing both 
11th lvl wonders? Or am I not able to do these things both?

  ((Unfortunately, no, Venus.  As I said, lesser actions do not stack.))

  The rescue mission includes extracting Forrester's concubine from Melkors prison, restoring her to her old self and bringing her back to Toril.

  Thanks for your answers,

  Venus

  ((This is the e-mail sent to Venus by William concerning Project Epiphany, edited as appropriate.  The fact William's Power urged Venus's Power to conduct Project Epiphany is now public knowledge - thus the release of this e-mail.))

  Hello, Venus

Can you try to rescue Queen Amlauril's daughter, who was Forrester's concubine, and is now a prisoner/sex slave of Melkor?  She can be restored 
to her former self.

  Edena said  I could e-mail you to make the rescue attempt.  This is an 11th level action of Category 2 or 3. (Meaning either taking several minutes or an hour.)

  This act may win us some good will on Toril, as well as helping someone who needs to be rescued.  I am making a Level 4 attack on Rajaat and creating
several lakes of Oerthblood for my one hour action.  (They are, of course, at your disposal.)

  Thanks for considering the rescue mission.

  William

  - - -

  WILLIAM

  William has cleared away all of the Red Goo within the territory of the Kevellond League.
  The veins of Red Goo permeating the rock and soil are gone.
  The sickness in the underlying bedrock has been ended.

  WILLIAM (in his own words)

  The Kevellond League and the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation will urge their allies to try to clean up the Red Goo in their territories to clean up the mists. 
  Edena, you previously stated that the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar would be VERY EFFECTIVE in cleaning the Red Goo. As I recall, you said that in one day it could clean up an area equal to the size of the Baklunish lands of the Red Goo. Can I do this in addition to my attacks? (I am trying to keep a high level of defense up.) 
  If I can use the Cup and Talisman without impairing my defense activities, I will do so. The less Red Goo the better.

  ((William was able to employ the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar, and did so, clearing away the Red Goo.))        

   - - -

  ZELDA (in her own words)     

  Ok, I try to describe my magic actions I wanted to start from beginning.

  This is hour action I am taking each turn, unless otherwise stated: 

  I also had in mind to use our magics to purify spirits of those dead earlier/vapor, and those 'dying' in furure wars in helping them to reach nature's harmony. Web enchantment for Forgotten realms Magic had 'Druids Grove', something akin to effect here, but a bit more efficienly. Purpose is not focible alter these spirits, but to let them enjoy silent peace and harmony with nature when dead (or those in that 'not quite dead' state), removing possible of them turning undead, suffer, hate, become more red goo, and such nastiness. If they are resurrected they are again free to make choices, but they are given possible to choose other path they saw fit to follow earlier. This harmonious state makes such willing change possible (works as free atonement of sorts). 
  Nature can be healed with lower ranking magic, it just takes more time. But living creature's and their spirits in state of inharmony are constantly warping this healing, and much harder to cure fast enough, so this could be job for this higher magic.


----------



## Spoof

Hum, ok to wake everyone up I quickly run around and poke everyone in the head 

Actual moves under consideration


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, just mailed you actions for day 2.

Especially don't miss the part that I controll Festys Forces for this day and in this action. They will be very much of influence since htey are technology based space warriors and travelers.
Their massive space fleet will have some cool spacial bombbardment effects..

Offcourse I'm attacking Melkors Forces there and SOllirs (the red Army and the dragon kings).

Time for the Evil guys to leave Athas,

WIlliam if you read this I hope you accepted my offer and send in the 10,000 PL angels.

Tnx~


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Edena, you mentioned that I could claim Acererak or the Black Brotherhood instead of Rajaat just recently, I choose to claim Acererak instead if that is possible.

Assuming this is possible...
_"Melkor, do whatever to Athas as you wish..."_

Edit-And if that is possible, I will recall that 10k PL of red army back to the League of Warlords to protect it.


----------



## kaboom

Day 2 action: clean up the Red Goo in and around the alternate Isle of the Phoenix. (hour action)

Forsaken One, if my time travel plan worked I'll send 50,000 PL of angels to your aid.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Btw Forsaken One, read Edena's post, he mentioned that Rajaat was not captured by your forces...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

that was BEFORE Forsaken One CDGed...


----------



## Kalanyr

Day 2 Action  - (Quickly)
Calling Ellisterae's Avatar. 
No Domination, no set time period. She can stay as long as she likes and go whenever. And do whatever she pleases. 

"Oh Lady of Blades, we ask your aid in this time of darkness. We ask for your blessing and support."

Quick Reminder- I released all of Anabs items except the True Staff, who's true purpose I'm trying to work out.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I try to merge those 5000 pl of my Athasian allies into Red Army as quickly as possible, it doesn`t matter if Dragon Kings are unwilling to cooperate- they will attacked by surprise by Red Army of Athas that is stationed in their cities!

I am sending an additional 30 000 of Red Army to protect League Of Warlords.


----------



## The Forsaken One

EDENA IMPORTANT:


Skot and William allowed me to rule over the fate of Rajaats forces.


I will imprison them and CDG them by hiveminding them and assimilating them into the swarm as some nice powerfull mindless minions to serve the Queen.

(this is when I can't directly choose that I can hivemind them all as a 11th level attack itself then I would have done that and skot as well and william would have turned his guys over to us.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*BEGINNING OF DAY 2.*

IT IS NOW DAY 2.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, Formians aren't really affected by the "no magic" thing: their intellect, their resistances and the immunities and even their Hive Mind are (Ex) abilities, which means they even function without magic present (in an Anti-magic field).

Also, Formians are Outsiders, not Magical Beasts.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

*11th level magic action for Day 2:*



> What kind of Flying City can you create with 11th level magic in a day?
> 
> You can create a Flying City of 1,000 cubic miles in size (an area roughly the size of New York City.)
> Given this long to work on the project, your 11th level army of mages, clerics, psionics, etc. can produce very extreme changes in the fundamental realities governing all aspects of the Flying City and those in it. (read: outlandish, impossible, unbelievable, ridiculous, absurd, crazy, mind-boggling, staggering.)
> The result could be a normal city, or a city out of some beautiful dream, or a city out of some demented nightmare.
> You can now build 10th level magic into the Flying City, magnifying the alterations in reality concerning it and all within it by about fivefold.




The city is a sort of Adamantine (Or Sun/bstare, if I can create it) Borg Cube (10 by 10 by 10 miles). It’s built for effeciency, not intimidation or outside appearance.

Changes / Special Effects:

-	Creep grows almost everywhere and regenerates at an enormous pace. It also affects my forces and my allies inside.
-	Evil and/or Chaotic creatures can’t enter the city. If they try, they are teleported to the other side.
-	Fires (both magical and non magical) are immediately extinguished (sorry, no smoking ). Light is provided magically.
-	Temperature is a pleasant 20 – 25 degrees Celcius, except in storage rooms, in the stoves of the forges and other special places.
-	Spending 4 hours in the city heals you totally, and removes all ability damage, cures all poisons and diseases, totally refreshes you, and enables you to remomorize your spells.
-	The city can emit clouds of spores. These spores intercept projectiles (bullets, rays), but they are also highly corrosive, quickly reducing incoming missiles, and even airplanes to scrap metal. 
-	The city can Planeshift and can Manifest (Su) when on the Ethereal Plane.
-	The city is semi-sentient (Think Necropolis of Mir, from an Inquest of LONG ago...): Suggestion, Charm Monster, Dominate Monster, Detect Thoughts at will as a 16th level Wizard. Though it has no control over its own navagation or its navigator. AL: LN, Hive Minded (Ex) with my PC.
-	All leaders can communicate with their minions as if they all had the Hive Mind (Ex) ability. 
-	The city has an Oerthblood sprinkler system. Whenever the presence of Red Goo (or Red Steel Weapons, or Red Goo Creatures) is detected (inside the city, or really close to it), the city activates its sprinkler system in that section to eliminate the thread.
-	The City has both magical and psionic transportation capabilities.

Edena, is this all possible (tell me what’s not possible in 1 day, and I’ll scrap / replace it)? Can I add more special features? And how many people live in New York City?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Declaring my rulings null and void will avail you not.  

  - - -

  SOLLIR ...

  You are now the Player of Acererak.

  Send me any Attack/Defense statements for him.

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE ...

  Festy Dog gave you permission to run his Power on Day 2?

  If he did - if he personally gave you permission - then you may play his Power this Day.

  Please send me Festy Dog's Attack and Defense statements.


----------



## Anabstercorian

I think that Athas has temporarily reverted to a mundane world, not unlike our own, where such things are simply not possible!  Thanks for removing it from the equation, Forsaken One.  Life becomes easier.

Also, *O Skoteinos?*  OOC, I request you not make your ship out of substare.  Substare is an ancient secret of the Illithid, and it would lose some of its charm if it could be created by just anyone.  At the moment, I'm the only entity in this entire metaversal string that can produce it!  Adamantine is just as good if you nullify its weight with magic, and I'm sure you can.

Kalanyr.  *KILL MINA*.

Here's my theory on Mina.  I think that she's a rogue avatar of Takhisis.  Think about it - she the God of Ambition, but she's the cream of the crop.  she doesn't have anyone to over come.  So part of her own psyche breaks away and starts trying to overcome herself, through Mina.  It explains her omniscience, her enormous power, her perfection.  Everything.
It's also probably completely wrong, but wtf.  Smack her and her One God clear out of the ballpark, Kal.

Forsaken One, think you can do to Krynn what you did to Athas?  Get them out of the way while we fight it out?  We can use it as a shelter for our civilians - Not even 11th level magical assaults can hit them there.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*!*

Edena, I'm quite pissed off now.

And you just very much demorilised myself with this how bad can I execute what I changed, you know what I changed but you changed more and I didn't say I was fdoing that, hellow I'm altering reality here not you...... That really got me on edge that bad interpretation and execution.

Owyeah before you hit me on that as well, I attacked Rajaat before it so he is supposed to be mine hiveminded and all anyway.

And why the hell wouldn't there be any travel in and out of that crystal sphere? You can travel by technology anyway (like the 30,000 PL fleet of Festy dog that is present on Athas)

And were 20,000 PL groundforces of me there just like I posted before.


This means you just very badly executed MY change in reality (or you want the artifact and let me pick a target and let you create some random effect since that is just what you did Magic and psionics are VERY different)


Well it seems I just got stuck with my PC and 20,000 PL of my forces.
Festy dog just got stranded with a Massive Starship fleet of 30,000 PL.


As I posted the intend was to kill MAGIC not Psionics, jeez interesting in what you are going to to with my next change in reality.... holding my breath for that one because that will cause some  to hit the fan if you misinterprete that...



I'm quite agitated... I was killing magic so I would have Psionics and Tech there and no magic on which everyone else was relying.

btw why the hell would anyone want to make his population psionically active now since there is no use for it because it just get's cancelled anyway.


Thanks...... I'd like some good explanations why the hell this went wrong that badly. I change reality like I said... Kill all magic, can't seee where that could go wrong.
(And you stated very specifically the difference between psionics and magic on Athas the second Iuz and Melkor invaded it).

Awaiting your respons..

Hope it's good since you just kicked me out of the IR (at least temporarily and I jsut hurt Festys trust bad by this DM move  Cost him 30,000 PL)


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Well, substare *is* the hardest material out there, and that was the point: I can make the city out of any know substance, and a substance which is inertly protected against Disintegration (I believe I read that somewhere) seem like a great thing to build a city from...it's all about efficiency, remember?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Festys moves.*

Festy will be attacking the SAME TARGET AS I AM ATTACKING

And Festy will be defending himself.

Both category 4. (means his defense will stack with day 1 right?)


Ow wait, can I attack now anyway at all since my pc and 99% of my stuff is stuck?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yours Truly regards the vitrolic post above by Forsaken One.

  - - -

  Forsaken One:

  Use your Second Change in Reality to make Psionics possible on Athas, but not Magic.

  Then, you will have exactly the situation that you wanted to have.

  Be more careful in your statements concerning future Changes in Reality, Forsaken One.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Who are you Attacking, Forsaken One (and thus, who is Festy Dog Attacking) ?

  I need you to e-mail me this information privately.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Welll....*

I'm kind of have to agree with Forsaken One on this one.  He DID specifically state that he wanted to leave tech and psionics active, and he stated it several times.  Perhaps his control over the Dreams isn't as firm as he hoped, but either way...  I think he deserved a little forewarning on this.  I support you either way, but that's my opinion.

In the future, I'd suggest that you run your final posts past Forsaken One before you post them on the board.  That should prevent any more conflicts and vitriol like the above.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, Forsaken One (And Festy) are attacking the same person I am attacking. You did get m attack mail?


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Indeed.*

I stated in multiple tiems so please don't post that I didn't mention it specifically because I DID.

And how much am I out of the IR now? If you hold on to your rulings I'm effectively out of this IR.

( and alot of Festy   )

And I need a ruling on if I could do that to Rajaat or not. So if he part of me now yes/no (and why not if not).
And If I am stranded there can I still atack with 11th? (though it would be pitifull anyway).


So personally since I did state what it's desired effects should, I would appreciate a rerule on the happened on Athas (the intended and posted and stated version).

Please?


And I mailed you my attack/defense about an hour or 2 ago 




> vitrolic post




What means vitrolic?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

probably inflammatory, flaming etc...


----------



## The Forsaken One

I had figured as much that it doesn't mean complimenting or well put 







> (OOC: Edena I'm Killing ALL MAGIC ON ATHAS, that leaves Technology and Psionics and since I along with the people on Athas are the only ones 100% psionic and the rest of the people would need to spend a full turn 11th to acomplish that that would leave me in a VERY powerfull position there.




U see that I did state that very specifically.....


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

> _By The Forsaken One_
> I had figured as much that it doesn't mean complimenting or well put











Can I leave it here?

please?

I'm going offline now.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hee hee.  Captain Obvious. ^_^*

Vitriolic means angry and confrontational, which you justifiably were.


----------



## The Forsaken One

And still, and for obvious reasons


----------



## The Forsaken One

And btw lol, you should have seen me type that message.

I had a bleeding nose and my hands and face were all covered in "red goo" hehe, while fratically raping my keyboard while typing that message hehe.


----------



## William Ronald

Question:  If I send my forces to Athas, will they be able to function as magical beings/persons?  (Particularly the Angels.) If not, I will at least give the forces from Oerth food and water to share with the people of Athas.  It will generate good will, and show the people of Athas that we are about more than just war.  (Besides, the Oerth forces may win allies.) 

I forgot to declare my one hour action:  I will clean up an area of Dagger's  lands, equal in size to Furyondy, of all traces of the Red Goo.  Resist the Mists!

I would like to eliminate Rajaat as a threat.

I have tried to contact Dagger, who has been absent the past few days.  I also will contact Gnomeworks.

Sollir, you have now been given Acererak.  When I last checked, the only thing keeping Acererak from attacking the Union of Oerth was Mina.  As Mina is out of the picture, you and Serpenteye and Mr. Draco have to talk.  (The Union attacked Acererak and wiped out most of his people.  An angry Acererak is not a pleasant thing to face.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

[] I've got faith in Edena.  He knows his stuff. [/]  No worries, Forsaken one, this'll get cleared up.


----------



## The Forsaken One

William, you can't even enter the sphere so passing around food and water will be hard 

Alzems angels (which were apparently there?) just became normal being so yours won't function as well (I guess).

ANd yeah Anab I hope it will because getting booted out of the IR in this way sucks abit, especially because it is of misinterpretation (Since I presume it isn't miswilling)


(Yes I am misbehaving towards my DM now  )

William, I took care of Rajaat, he is supposed to be part of my Swarm on Athas now.. since I used my 11th attack to get him hiveminded as well as his champions.

Btw william can't we get in a chat somewhere this mail mail mail and more mailing isn't fast and clear


----------



## The Forsaken One

Heh lol, William and I are currently in a chat and we were wondering how long did the now mortal and ordinary humans ex-dragonkings last against the angry and vengefull civillian mobs 


I will be tracking down treacherous parts of the Veiled Alliance and any shades or exdragon kings or their henchmen.

When caught they will be publically be showed and then handed over to the obviously furious crowds.

I still have 30,000 PL from festy there with tech and 20,000 from myself and 20,000 from a hiveminded Rajaat if I am correct. These forces will be used to get Athas under controll and get some order in that Sphere.

Food and water will be distributed heavily to the population of Athas. I presume since formians live off creep it might even be abel to create water with which we can feed and water the population.

----------------------------------


If I didn't succeed in hievminding Rajaat and his champions as my 11th level attack then I'm sending Festys heavily armed 22nd century tech ship against them from orbit.

My formians shall just employ high powered shock rifles and ordinary swords even if necissary to hunt down and destroy all forces of evil in this Sphere.

Formians are legendary for order and contruction. Magic or no magic, psionics or no psionics.

Time to do what we do best, Construction time.

We feed water the population, we hunt down all evils and all who oppose us.
We rebuild Athas and we create a large hivecluster in the meanwhile, seems we are here to stay for a while anyway.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Don't forget, in order to become a dragonking you need to be able to toss Psionic Enchantments - 40th level Psionicist/Defiler, baby!  Major issue.  So even if their magic is gone, they can plane shift their asses out of there - Assuming Edena reneges.  If they lost psionics too - They're screwed, screwed, screwed up the butt.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Beta Statistics for Mana Fortress (download the .doc file below to see it in format)*

MANA FORTRESS
Massive Spelljammer Plant (Greater Power)
Domains: Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water
Hit Dice: 100,000d20 + 549,930 maximized (2,549,930)
Initiative: +4 (+4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 20 mph fly (perfect) or 20 mph swim
AC: 56 (-64 size + 100 natural + 20 divine)
Attacks: 128 Slams +100,046 melee or 12 Spell Fire Blasts +100,000 ranged
Damage: Slam 32d12 + 45 + Wisdom Drain (Improved Critical) or Spell fire blast 320d6
Face/Reach: 960,000 ft. by 960,000-ft./24,000 ft.
Special Attacks: Spell Fire Death-Ray, Deadly Seeds, Wisdom Drain, Spell fire blast
Special Qualities: Meta-magic Properties, Arcane Dampening, Psionic Dampening, Telepathy, Intelligent Item Purposes, Intelligent Item Special Purpose Powers, Contact Life Tree, Energy Shielding, Photosynthesis, Spell-Like abilities, Avatar, Damage Reduction 100,000/+10, SR 100,020, PR 100,010, Divine Fast Healing 100,000, Mythal, Regeneration, Greater Knowledge, Alter Crystal Sphere
Saves: Fort +50,049, Reflex +50,004, Will +50,036
Abilities: Str 100, Dex 10, Con 100, Int 50, Wis 75, Cha 100
Skills: Knowledge (nature) +200, Diplomacy +100, Sense Motive +100, Gather Information +100
Feats: Alertness, Cleave, Dodge, Endurance, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Sunder, Toughness x 33,310, Weapon Focus (slam)
Climate/Terrain: Any
Organization: Unique
Treasure: x10 standard + 8 Major Artifacts
Alignment: Lawful Good
Advancement: None

Wisdom Drain (SA): The Mana Fortress Slam Attack causes 32d4 Permanent Wisdom Damage to struck targets that fail a fortitude save (DC 50,059). Targets reduced to 0 Wisdom are forced into a state of painful convulsions caused by massive nightmares. Targets that fail a will save (DC 50,059) are mentally reduced to plants, and can think of nothing more complicated than breathing.
Spell Fire Blast (SA): The normal Spell Fire Blast is a line of site beam of white-hot plasma energy that can destroy targets utterly (requiring an 11th level true resurrection to restore). Targets are damaged by 320d6 multi-elemental energy (Reflex Save: DC 50,058 for half). Targets that survive are still subject to making a fortitude saving throw (DC 50,047 + Damage done) or be killed normally.
Spell Fire Death-Ray (SA):  The Fortress has access to a Spell fire Cannon (ala Independence Day) that can obliterate an area roughly the size of New York in a single blast. This cannon can be aimed in any direction, and is not limited to ground targets. The cannon requires 1d4+1 rounds to recover, but simultaneous spell fire blasts can be made at individuals (as per above) during the recharge.
Deadly Seeds (SA): Three Deadly Seeds can be rained over an area roughly 50 Miles in diameter. All targets that are not protected by an exceptionally strong permanent structure that is not protected by a Mythal suffer from these affects. The Fortress has the ability to act as an Archer Bush over an LL sized area. This means that an LL sized area would suffer from constant shards with a +15 attack bonus that cause 2d6 damage as if a great sword sized thorn strikes then. The Fortress can act as Omniflax over an LL sized area. All individuals forget everything they have done in the past 2d3 days and all spell casters that prepare spells lose their spells per day. The fortress gains both of these, and can restore either at will as a standard action to an individual, group, or the entire area. The Fortress can drop thousands of Jupiter Bloodsuckers over an LL sized area. Each Bloodsucker drains 2d4 temporary constitution damage and can rain constantly for 1d4+1 weeks before needing to stop raining the awful leeches. All of these affects can be used simultaneously, or separately. The Fallout occurs in both the prime plane, and the ethereal plane.
Arcane Dampening (SQ): Sorcerer and Wizard spells always suffer an Arcane Spell Failure of 95% when cast within 50 miles of the Mana Fortress.
Psionic Dampening (SQ): Psionics always suffer from severe penalties when cast within 50 miles of the Mana Fortress. Psionic powers cost 100x as many power points to manifest in order to overcome the Psionic Dampening.
Telepathy (SQ): The Fortress communicates by speech and telepathy.
Intelligent Item Purposes (SQ): Defeat/Slay Arcane spell casters (including spell casting monsters and those that use spell-like abilities), Defeat/Slay Psionic spell casters (including psionic monsters and those that use psionic abilities), Defend Animals, Beasts, Humanoid Elves, and Magical Beasts, Defend the servants and interests of good or neutral aligned deities with the Plant Domain. The Stance of the Fortress is passive, not aggressive (meaning it does not actively pursue to complete its purposes till provoked).
Intelligent Item Special Purpose Powers (SQ): The Fortress can cast a 12th level Disintegrate spell (DC 500,000 + 45 + 11) as a Spell Fire projection on any single target within the Crystal Sphere currently occupied as a standard action. The Fortress can cast a 12th level Prismatic Sphere spell (DC 500,000 +45 +11) to aid any of its charges within 4,000 miles of the fortress.
Contact Life Tree (SQ): The Forest can tap knowledge from any Life Tree in any Crystal Sphere it has contact with. The Forest can Draw Knowledge from the Crystal Sphere of Oerth (Delrune), and the Crystal Sphere of Toril (Church of Mercy) and can Gather Information in any location where plants can be found.
Energy Shielding (SQ): The Fortress has Shielding, and can deflect up to 1,000,000 points of damage in a single round before the shield collapses. A collapsed shield takes 1d4+1 rounds to recover. The Fortress has Damage Reduction of 1,000,000/+10 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the damage reduction returns too normal. The Fortress has Spell Resistance and Power Resistance of 1,000,000 due to its shield, but when the shield drops - the Mana Fortress returns to normal Spell Resistance. The shield is immune to Ground-pounders, and any magic of 9th level and under, or the results of such magic (such as Ground-pounders.) It will also be immune to nuclear weapons of any size. It would take antimatter weapons to actually harm it, and probably it would take something on the order of a billion megaton explosion to actually do real damage to it.
Photosynthesis (SQ): Light that permeates the shield of the Mana Fortress is absorbed as health energy by the entire fortress. For every point of light damage done to the Fortress, it regenerates two points of health. The Mana Fortress energy shield prevents light from causing any degree of damage to the plants and people on the grounds of the Fortress. Sunburn is impossible, so a person tans without being harmed. Global warming is irrelevant, so a person can live a normal life even if such conditions persist.
Spell-Like abilities (SQ): All Druid Spells are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still when cast by the Mana Fortress, or anyone standing on the fortress. Cleric Spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains are Empowered, Enlarged, Heightened, Maximized, Quickened, Silent, and Still as per the same conditions. The Fortress can cure any disease or any poison for virtually any number of people. The Fortress can cast true resurrection on any Plant type creature or Elemental any number of times per day. The Fortress is capable of casting 12th Level Cleric spells from the Air, Animal, Earth, Fire, Good, Healing, Law, Plant, Protection, Strength, Sun, and Water Domains at will. The Fortress is capable of casting 12th Level Druid spells at will. The Fortress can create and hide in a pocket dimension of its own creation at will. The Fortress can Plane Shift and negates natural affects of that plane in its vicinity. The Fortress can cast Sphere Shift 3/day. The Fortress can Teleport Without Error (Self + 50,000,000,000 Pounds) at will as a quickened action. The Fortress can grow food to feed people over an entire planet over the course of a few days. The Fortress can animate plant life over the course of an entire planet. The Fortress can affect the Crystal Sphere it occupies by ripping pockets of Red Goo out of the ground and destroying the evil inside it. The Fortress can project images to plant life within the Crystal Sphere it is located in. The Plant life, if animated, understands the will of the Fortress completely. The Fortress can cleanse an entire crystal sphere of technological damage in one day. The Fortress can grow a forest over an entire planet over the course of one day. The Fortress can provide enrichment to the ecology of a planet in one day. Only one of these actions can be taken in a given day. The Fortress can shift to ethereal for an indefinite period. This is a free action and can be assumed as a defensive action unless the fortress was somehow caught flat-footed.
Avatar (SQ): The Fortress can create an Avatar in the form of a colossal plant of humanoid stature. The Fortress can create 1, 3, 5, 10, or 20 Avatars of itself, with degrading power levels for each level. A Single Avatar can be created and possess all of the statistics of the fortress, except for the Spell Fire Death-Ray. Three Avatars can be created, with 30,000 HD and appropriate modifications to statistics. Five Avatars can be created with 20,000 HD and appropriate modifications to the statistics. Ten Avatars can be created with 10,000 HD and appropriate modifications to statistics. Twenty Avatars can be created with 5,000 HD and appropriate modifications of statistics.
Mythal (SQ): The Fortress is capable of creating any Mythal with any degree of 9th level power, 12 10th level power, 6 11th level powers, and 3 12th level powers. Changing Mythals is a standard action, but thinking of every power to create can take longer.
Regeneration (SQ): As long as at least one cell of the Mana Fortress still exists, it can be completely regenerated. If reduced to a single cell, the fortress takes a full year to regenerate. If reduced to a piece of tissue, the Mana Fortress takes one month to regenerate. If reduced to a single “organ” piece it takes one week to regenerate. If reduced to a large fragment, it takes one day to regenerate. If critically damaged, it takes one hour to regenerate. If Majorly damaged, it takes one minute to regenerate. If Minorly damaged, it takes one round to regenerate. Only one Mana Fortress can ever exist. Destroying the Eight Elder Elementals that form the seals of the Mana Fortress eliminates its regeneration property.
Greater Knowledge (SQ): The Mana fortress acts as if it has a Knowledge rank of 20 in any knowledge skill. Its insight is broad enough to include any knowledge that has touched a plane it has had contact with.
Alter Crystal Sphere (SQ): The Fortress grants enhancements to Animals, Beasts, Humanoid Elves, Magical Beasts, and Plants. The Fortress maximizes the Hit Dice and changes the Hit Dice of such creatures a d20 permanently in Crystal Spheres affected at least once by the Fortress. Destroying the Fortress can negate this affect, but otherwise it is permanent. The Base attack bonus for all the above types is considered “good” no matter class. The Fortress makes all saving throws “good” for Animals, Plants, Beasts, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves. The Fortress makes the base attack bonus and feat progression of all Animals, Plants, Beasts, Magical Beasts, and Humanoid Elves “good.” All such creatures gain feat progression as if they had a character class. The Fortress bestows natural regeneration of 5 and damage reduction 20/+5 along with spell and power resistance of 20 + HD.
Construction: The Mana Fortress takes 10 years to create, and 11th and 12th level magic. Billions of resources are required, but such magic negates the cost for construction. A conglomeration of powerful divine mages can share the cost in experience. The cost is roughly 12,749,650 xp. It would take a Nova, being hurled into the heart of a sun, being sucked into a Black Hole, being hit by a Sphere of Annihilation hundreds of miles in diameter, attack by Father Chaos, destruction by years of preparation using the most powerful of artifacts, or some other colossal effect of that sort to actually destroy it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

owyeah, inspired by william I now declare the official templars of the ex-dragonkings of Athas opened.


Everyone is free to join in and to get medieval on their asses.


And I think this might be a good time to get back to that "Sticks, a dime a dozen" statement


----------



## Creamsteak

If the above post is impossible to read (because its all squished together and not formatted) download the .doc file. I should have all eight artifacts and all eight elementals done in the week. I need to get ahold of a walkthrough from the video game I am using as my source.

My One Hour action for this turn: The Cleansing of the soil in my region of the world. (I would have done this first and then built the forest, had I payed more attention to what order takes precedence.)


----------



## zouron

Anab:

you are right, then again I could add murder to the list of those men you assulted and killed etc when you tried breaking in 


Kaboom:

did I think of it? yes long before it was mention by you. why didn't I do it? because edena stated time travel was possible BUT! you could not effect events previous or events to happened only observe. so don't sound like it was an all genious idea.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The League of Warlords starts genetically engineering a new race as a 1 hour action...

*Tri-Dominatrix*

Fine Outsider (Chaos)
Hit Dice: 29d8+261 (391 hp)
Initiative: +25 (+21 Dex, +4 improved intiative)
Speed: 30 ft, fly 350 ft. (perfect)
AC: 51 (+21 Dex, +8 size, +12 natural)
Attacks: 3 claws +53 melee
Damage: Claw 1d4-3 and Defluxation
Face/Reach: ½ ft by ½ ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Defluxation, Blinding and Unearthly Beauty Special Qualities: Immunities, Spell-like abilities, Charming Presence, Two Minds, Barrier, SR 32, blindsight, darkvision
Saves: Fort +25, Ref +37, Will +30
Abilities: Str 4, Dex 53, Con 28, Int 44, Wis 39, Cha 47
Feats: Skills and Feats vary from Dominatrix to Dominatrix, but they always have Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse: Claw, Spell Penetration and Greater Spell Penetration, as well as Quicken Spell-like ability for their Dominate Monster ability.  Bluff, Diplomacy, Hide, Move Silently, and Sense Motive are always class skills.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Challenge Rating: ?
Alignment: Always chaotic neutral

*Immunities:* Tri-Dominatrix are immune to all mind-influencing effects, and receive a +10 bonus on all other enchantment effects.  They are also immune to fire, cold, and electricity attacks.
*Blindsight:* Using nonvisual senses, such as sensitivity to vibrations, scent, acute hearing, or echolocation, the creature maneuvers and fights as well as sighted creatures. Invisibility and darkness are irrelevant, though the creature still can't discern ethereal beings. The creature does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within 1000.
*Darkvision:* This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 240.
*Blinding and Unearthly Beauty:* As per Nymph, except DCs 51 and 66, respectively.
*Spell-like Abilities:*
At will-
True Seeing
Break Enchantment
Dominate Monster
Teleport w/o Error (Self and 50 lbs. of gear only)
Etheral Jaunt

Once a day-
Thrall
Shapechange

Tri-Dominatrix cast spells as a 20th level Sorceror.
*Defluxation:* When a creature is struck by one or more of the Tri-Dominatrix's claws, the creature has to make a Fortitude Save (DC 55).  If the saving throw is successful, there are no extra effects, if the saving throw is failed, the creature is effected by a random spell effect, rolled from the following list:
*Roll 1d3*
1-Creature is effected by a Feeblemind and Insanity spell
2-Creature is effected by a Distentigration spell
3-Creature is effected by a Dominate Monster spell
*Charming Presence:* All creatures within 150 ft. must make a will save (DC 42) or be effected as though by a Charm Monster spell.  If the saving throw is successful, the creatures are still effected by an Emotions (friendship) spell by the Dominatrix.
*Barrier:* The Tri-Dominatrix can bring up a shield of incredible magical force as a free action once every 1d4+1 rounds.  This barrier absorbs 200 points of damage from any source attacking the Tri-Dominatrix that is weaker than artifacts or 10th+ level magic.  Multiple barriers do not stack.
*Two Minds* The Tri-Dominatrix is always effected by a Two Minds spell, if dispelled, they may resume it as a free action.

*Description:* Tri-Dominatrix are a strange race indeed.  Their body is as tiny as a fly, yet they possess uncanny grace, intelligence, and charm.  Looking closely, a Tri-Dominatrix is always female, has a tiny pair of wings, three heads-two of beautiful maidens, the third, middle one a tiny dragon's and three arms ended with small claws.  They are chaotic but they do not attack other Tri-Dominatrix in a harmful manner, they often show competition, but usually in a passive manner.  They don't like to be tricked, and prefer to be the tricksters and they don't have any moral issues about dominating those who they want.  They reproduce asexually, laying down sparks of raw magic around trees which soon change into cocoons which change into a Tri-Dominatrix.

Special Feature of the Tri-Dominatrix-Tri-Dominatrix can take the function of very powerful, very fast working insects and a slight strange of their genetics will be imput so that they are able to fertilize plants, such as the ones on the Mana Fortress.


(Pardon the sloppiness, my post was better but when I tried to post it the messageboards were busy and when I hit back I lost the original...)

Edit-Powered a tad bit down for Mr. Draco's complaint, Cydians are much more powerful physically and with direct magic capabilities I might add, however.


----------



## Uvenelei

Day 2 magic action: Find and destroy red goo under some afflicted areas of Lyrn (one hour action, doing the whole thing would probably take much longer than an hour).

How long would it take using 11th level magic to give a celestial body (a star or a planet) a sentient mind?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *The League of Warlords starts genetically engineering a new race as a 1 hour action...
> 
> Tri-Dominatrix
> 
> Fine Outsider (Chaos)
> Hit Dice: 29d8+261 (391 hp)
> Initiative: +25 (+21 Dex, +4 improved intiative)
> Speed: 30 ft, fly 350 ft. (perfect)
> AC: 51 (+21 Dex, +8 size, +12 natural)
> Attacks: 3 claws +53 melee
> Damage: Claw 1d4-3 and Defluxation
> Face/Reach: ½ ft by ½ ft/5 ft
> Special Attacks: Defluxation, Blinding and Unearthly Beauty, Tri-Action
> Special Qualities: Immunities, Spell-like abilities, Charming Presence, Two Minds, Barrier, SR 34, blindsight, darkvision
> Saves: Fort +25, Ref +37, Will +30
> Abilities: Str 4, Dex 53, Con 28, Int 54, Wis 39, Cha 65
> Feats: Skills and Feats vary from Dominatrix to Dominatrix, but they always have Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse: Claw, Spell Penetration and Greater Spell Penetration, as well as Quicken Spell-like ability for their Dominate Monster ability.  Bluff, Diplomacy, Hide, Move Silently, and Sense Motive are always class skills.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Challenge Rating: ?
> Alignment: Always chaotic neutral
> 
> Immunities: Tri-Dominatrix are immune to all mind-influencing effects, and receive a +10 bonus on all other enchantment effects.  They are also immune to fire, cold, and electricity attacks.
> Blindsight: Using nonvisual senses, such as sensitivity to vibrations, scent, acute hearing, or echolocation, the creature maneuvers and fights as well as sighted creatures. Invisibility and darkness are irrelevant, though the creature still can't discern ethereal beings. The creature does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within 1000.
> Darkvision: This creature can see in complete darkness, up to 240.
> Blinding and Unearthly Beauty: As per Nymph, except DCs 51 and 66, respectively.
> Spell-like Abilities:
> At will-
> True Seeing
> Break Enchantment
> Dominate Monster
> Greater Dispelling
> Polymorph Self
> Teleport w/o Error (Self and 50 lbs. of gear only)
> Etheral Jaunt
> 
> Once a day-
> Thrall
> Shapechange
> 
> Tri-Dominatrix cast spells as a 20th level Sorceror.
> Defluxation: When a creature is struck by one or more of the Tri-Dominatrix's claws, the creature has to make a Fortitude Save (DC 66).  If the saving throw is successful, there are no extra effects, if the saving throw is failed, the creature is effected by a random spell effect, rolled from the following list:
> Roll 1d3
> 1-Creature is effected by a Feeblemind and Insanity spell
> 2-Creature is effected by a Distentigration spell
> 3-Creature is effected by a Dominate Monster spell
> Charming Presence: All creatures within 150 ft. must make a will save (DC 51) or be effected as though by a Charm Monster spell.  If the saving throw is successful, the creatures are still effected by an Emotions (friendship) spell by the Dominatrix.
> Tri-Action: Three Tri-Dominatrix can work together for a full round action, if uninterrupted, all opponents within 300 ft. are effected by a Dominate Monster spell (DC 75).
> Barrier: The Tri-Dominatrix can bring up a shield of incredible magical force as a free action once every 1d4+1 rounds.  This barrier absorbs 200 points of damage from any source attacking the Tri-Dominatrix that is weaker than artifacts or 10th+ level magic.  Multiple barriers do not stack.
> Two Minds The Tri-Dominatrix is always effected by a Two Minds spell, if dispelled, they may resume it as a free action.
> 
> Description: Tri-Dominatrix are a strange race indeed.  Their body is as tiny as a fly, yet they possess uncanny grace, intelligence, and charm.  Looking closely, a Tri-Dominatrix is always female, has a tiny pair of wings, three heads-two of beautiful maidens, the third, middle one a tiny dragon's and three arms ended with small claws.  They are chaotic but they do not attack other Tri-Dominatrix in a harmful manner, they often show competition, but usually in a passive manner.  They don't like to be tricked, and prefer to be the tricksters and they don't have any moral issues about dominating those who they want.  They reproduce asexually, laying down sparks of raw magic around trees which soon change into cocoons which change into a Tri-Dominatrix.
> 
> (Pardon the sloppiness, my post was better but when I tried to post it the messageboards were busy and when I hit back I lost the original...) *




Jeez, you can make a race THIS powerful with 11th?  I thought you were limited to around 40's for stats, and quite a bit less, and less powerful, abilities for innate.  If i'm wrong, then I have a little editing to do on the Cydian stat-block (some abilities that I considered overpowered and didn't include).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I toned it down just a lil, but note that your Cydians are much stronger physically and that admixtured delayed blast thing isn't an weak ability, either.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Spoof said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We have not killed any of your forces.  They have just been captured.  So you want the reason for the attack upon your forces God Emperor.  I can sum that up in one word.. Mina.  As I told you when she first arrived any power who allies with her will be destroyed, or rendered helpless.  I warned you of that from the beginning, I warned everyone even my own allies.  Luckily for me none of them joined you.  I would have gone after Mina personally but others were doing that and all were afraid of you.  I had no choice but to bare the brunt of your anger to try to protect and lead those frozen by fear.  God Emperor, Kas.  I, we will stop our attacks on you if you agree to forsake 11th level magic forever.
> *




_You expect us to relinquish 11th level magic forever?  What sort of fools do you take us for?

First you begin an unprovoked attack against us, when we had comitted NO CRIME against you.  Then you state that you will only stop your attacks when we make ourselves completely defenseless.

We had no qualm against any in the Oerth Alliance until now.  We were engaged in bringing a known criminal to justice, (not you anab) a criminal that has comitted great crimes against life.  We were also and still are engaged in the metamorphoses of our populace into a race free of evil.

You took the opportunity to attack us.  In doing so, you isolated a possible ally in the battles for survival!

Let us propose different conditions.

You return ALL of the mages/clerics/psionists that you have imprisoned along with all of their items, spellbooks, etc, and then we can go back to peace.  We won't hold your attack against you.  We can each go back to working against those opposing life.

What do you say to that?_


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I toned it down just a lil, but note that your Cydians are much stronger physically and that admixtured delayed blast thing isn't an weak ability, either. *




It was mostly that I took one look at the original, saw DCs in the 70s for domination effects for everything within 300 ft, and my eyes nearly jumped out of my head.  You didn't need to change around the entire thing.


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You expect us to relinquish 11th level magic forever?  What sort of fools do you take us for?
> 
> First you begin an unprovoked attack against us, when we had comitted NO CRIME against you.  Then you state that you will only stop your attacks when we make ourselves completely defenseless.
> 
> We had no qualm against any in the Oerth Alliance until now.  We were engaged in bringing a known criminal to justice, (not you anab) a criminal that has comitted great crimes against life.  We were also and still are engaged in the metamorphoses of our populace into a race free of evil.
> 
> You took the opportunity to attack us.  In doing so, you isolated a possible ally in the battles for survival!
> 
> Let us propose different conditions.
> 
> You return ALL of the mages/clerics/psionists that you have imprisoned along with all of their items, spellbooks, etc, and then we can go back to peace.  We won't hold your attack against you.  We can each go back to working against those opposing life.
> 
> What do you say to that? *




Please do not declare war on the entire Oerth Alliance for the acts of one over-millitant Sollar.


----------



## Mr. Draco

kaboom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Please do not declare war on the entire Oerth Alliance for the acts of one over-millitant Sollar. *




We have no intention on declaring war on anybody in the Oerth Alliance, unless they attack us first.  After all, we want peace so we can quicken the enlightenment of our people through Cydian Metamorphoses, thus purging them of the burden of evil.

Speaking of which, exactly what is the opinion of the Oerth Alliance about the actions of one over-militant Solar?


----------



## Creamsteak

Mr. Draco,

I don't know what everyone's opinions are, but I frankly don't give a damn. Not that I'm for attacking you without being provoked, but I honestly have nothing to do with you till you decide to invade me or you aid me in some other way. I also don't have very strong relations with most of my allies, except maybe William. Thats because I keep email contact with him. Him and Sollir are the only two people I can confirm I get an email from at least twice a day.

If you want more to do with me, tell me, and maybe you could shift my opinion. The same applies to anyone who is against you, however.

Look at Melkor, he wants peace, but he waits and waits to actually try diplomacy with me. He might contact other people, but I havn't seen it.


----------



## Creamsteak

Something strange came up while doing the Mana Fortress information. One of the Elementals I need is a shade "element" and a Black Pudding of colossal size. I have the pudding, but do I need Melkor to turn both into a shade creature?

I just need one, to be the guardian of the 7th seal.


----------



## Creamsteak

*Three Guardians of the Mana Fortress Complete*

THE MANA GUARDIANS
Undine, Elder Water Elemental
Colossal Elemental (water)
Domains: Water
Hit Dice: 64d8 + 960 (1216 hp)
Initiative: +20 (+16 Dex +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 20 ft., swim 90 ft.
AC: 36 (-8 Size, +16 Dex, +18 Natural)
Attacks: Slam +59/+54/+49/+44/+39/+34/+29/+24/+19/+14 melee or Daedalus Lance +59/+54/+49/+44/+39/+34/+29/+24/+19/+14 melee
Damage: Slam 4d12 + 23 or Daedalus Lance 2d4 +34
Special Attacks: Water mastery, drench, vortex
Special Qualities: Elemental, damage reduction 25/+5, fire immunity
Saves: Fort +49, Ref +34, Will +28
Abilities: Str 48, Dex 42, Con 41, Int 26, Wis 31, Cha 31
Skills: Listen +68, Spot +68
Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (slam), Power Attack, Sunder, Improved Initiative, Alertness, Skill Focus (listen), Skill Focus (spot), Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Expertise, Whirlwind Attack, Martial Weapon Proficiency (Trident)
Daedalus Lance (Minor Artifact)
Primary Abilities 
Casts reverse Gravity on Strike (DC 15)
X2 Damage against oozes
Confuses enemies on Strike (DC 20)
Casts sleep on enemies on Strike (DC 20)
Strength gets a +2 magical enhancement
X3 Damage against Dragons
Trident of Warning and Fish Command: A weapon of this type enables its wielder to determine the location, depth, species, and number of hostile or hungry marine predators within 240 feet. A Trident of Warning must be grasped and pointed in order for the character using it to gain such information, and it requires 1 round to scan a hemisphere with a radius of 240 feet. The trident has a 6-foot long haft and enables its wielder to cause all water dwelling animals within a 60-foot radius to make a Will saving throw (DC 22). Animals failing this save are completely under the empathic command of the wielder and will not attack her or any of her allies within 10 feet of her. The wielder can make the controlled marine animals move in whatever direction she desires and convey messages of emotion to them (in other words, fear, hunger, anger, indifference, repletion, and so on). Animals making their saving throw are free of empathic control, but they will not approach within 10 feet of the trident. A school of fish should be checked as a single entity. Otherwise this weapon is treated as a +5 Trident.

Gnome, Elder Earth Elemental
Colossal Elemental (earth)
Domains: Earth
Hit Dice: 64d8 + 990 (1246 hp)
Initiative: -1 (-1 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft.
AC: 25 (-8 Size, -1 Dex, +24 Natural)
Attacks: Slam +61/+56/+51/+46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21/+16 melee or Doom Axe +61/+56/+51/+46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21/+16 melee
Damage: Slam 4d12 +26 or Doom Axe 1d12 +39
Special Attacks: Earth Mastery, Push
Special Qualities: Elemental, Damage reduction 25/+5
Saves: Fort +49, Ref +27, Will +28
Abilities: Str 43, Dex 8, Con 41, Int 16, Wis 31, Cha 31
Skills: Listen +66, Spot +66
Feats: Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (Slam), Power Attack, Sunder, Martial Weapon Proficiency: Great Axe, Toughness x9.
Doom Axe (Minor Artifact)
Primary Abilities
x4 Damage against Plants/Aquatic creatures
+2 Constitution
x2 Damage against Vermin
x2 Damage against Animals and Beasts
+5 Strength
Life Drinker: This +5 Unholy (10d6 damage against good creatures) Vorpal Greataxe bestows two negative levels on its target whenever it deals damage, just as if an undead creature had struck its target. One day after being struck, subjects must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 33) for each negative level or lose a character level. However, each time a life-drinker deals damage to a foe, it also bestows one negative level on the wielder. The negative level gained by the wielder lasts until the axe is put down. The axe can’t be used again for 1 hour without the wielder once again gaining the negative level.

Sylphid, Elder Air Elemental
Colossal Elemental (air)
Domains: Air
Hit Dice: 64d8 + 914 (1170 hp)
Initiative: +25 (+21 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: Fly 100 ft. (perfect)
AC: 38 (-8 size, +21 dex, +17 natural)
Attacks: Slam +61/+56/+51/+46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21/+16 melee or Valkyrian +61/+56/+51/+46/+41/+36/+31/+26/+21/+16 ranged
Damage: Slam 4d10 +19 or Valkyrian 20d6
Special Attacks: Air Mastery, Whirlwind
Special Qualities:  Elemental, Damage Reduction 25/+5
Saves: Fort +32, Ref +57, Will +28
Abilities: Str 42, Dex 53, Con 38, Int 16, Wis 31, Cha 31
Feats: Dodge, Flyby Attack, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Weapon Finesse (slam), Lightning Reflexes, Combat Reflexes, Combat Casting, Alertness, and Toughness x6
Valkyrian (Minor Artifact)
Primary Abilities
X2 Damage against animals and beasts
Casts reverse Gravity on Strike (DC 25)
Holy (10d6 damage against evil creatures)
Intelligence/Wisdom gain a +10 Magical bonus
X2 Damage against dragons
Javalin of Lightning: This javelin becomes 20d6 lightning bolt when thrown (DC 24). It is not consumed in the attack, as a normal Javalin of Lightning would be.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sollir, I could use your Tri-Dominatrix if they act like insects. If they acte enough like insects (like polinating plants) they could really fit in with my Fortress idea. Of course, I'm talking 10 years from now, and your working on these currently. Heh...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*OVERTURNING OF RULING*

Yours Truly regards the posts above solemnly, then:

  RULING:

  Magic ceases to work on Athas.

  Psionic enchantments (spells that require both magical and psionic components) will no longer work on Athas.
  Thus, Dragon Metamorphosis and Avangion Metamorphosis are now impossible on Athas.

  Preservers lose all their power.
  Defilers lose all their power.
  Clerics lose all their power.
  Druids lose all their power.

  Magical items created with both magic and psionics lose all their power.

  Psionicists are unaffected.
  Items created with psionics are unaffected.
  Plants and animals that employ psionics are unaffected.

  Rajaat and his Champions are crippled by this change in reality.
  The Dragon-Kings are crippled by this change in reality.

  I am ruling the Veiled Alliance foresees the change in reality, using their magic, and they leave Athas before the change.
  Thus, GnomeWorks is not affected by the change.

  The Hive Army is not affected by the change in reality.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If any of you wish to Hold your Attacks through to Day 3, NOW is the time to e-mail me, and tell me so.


----------



## Mr. Draco

No holding this time edena.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'll let my guns blaze, but not without reluctance.

If I had any coaxing to NOT do this, I would have listened to it.

I recieved nothing that told me NOT to do this, so fire on my enemy.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Creamsteak a fan of the Secret of Mana series... I take it any, chance for a Flamie?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, do you want us to post our 11th level magical feats this day yet?


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:

I view Alzem's actions as his own.

Perhaps he can talk with you about returning your mages. Obviously, you have different goals from Mina.  The Union of Worlds does not seem to be holding together well.  (Melkor did attack Mina, so I think Lord Melkor(Talos) should be glad that Edena is not running her.)

On a more positive note, I think the Cydians are interesting.  You might want to give them an alter self ability to let them appear as something besides themselves.  


Edena, I think the ruling on Athas was fair.  If the Forsaken One was stuck on an Athas without magic or psionics, it would have taken a little effort to find him.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco:
> 
> I view Alzem's actions as his own.
> 
> Perhaps he can talk with you about returning your mages. Obviously, you have different goals from Mina.  The Union of Worlds does not seem to be holding together well.  (Melkor did attack Mina, so I think Lord Melkor(Talos) should be glad that Edena is not running her.)
> 
> On a more positive note, I think the Cydians are interesting.  You might want to give them an alter self ability to let them appear as something besides themselves.
> *




Well, the Union of Worlds is still together and quite strong.  However, now I believe the only two members are the UO and the Humanoid Alliance. 

As for the Cydians, they can control the shape of their form (after all, it is basically a giant bolt of electricity with a soul controlling it).  As for more detailed changes, like texture of skin, etc, well, those they'll have to use a spell for, they do get caster levels automatically.  Also, as if I hadn't mentioned it enough, they are by nature Lawful Neutral, and are physically and mentally incapable of being otherwise.

CREAMSTEAK: check your email


----------



## Creamsteak

Iuz: Flamie is still a few phases away. I need to finish the Elementals, and then I will do Flamie. Then I will do the blueprint. I have the weapons done, at the least.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE SENDING OF THE ANGELS*

This Sending, like that of the Wanderer, is seen and heard by everyone in Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, Athas (yes, even there), and Mystara.

  No words from the Angels accompany the images;  perhaps the Angels feel the images are enough in themselves.

  - - -

  The scene of a landscape appears.
  The landscape is green and verdant under a shining yellow sun.
  Magnificent trees form a blanket of forest across the land, ruffled by the kindly winds of summer.

  In the midst of this scene is a city.
  It is a very odd city.
  Nobody has ever seen a city like this city before.

  There is a halfling's burrow (ala Fellowship of the Ring.)
  A garden is growing around it.
  The halfling male is busy weeding the garden by hand, very intent upon the task.

  Right across the way is an illithid tower, exotic, with the depiction of a giant brain instead of a spire.
  One of the illithid, of the family who lives there, is busy with it's studies, pouring over books.
  The other illithid is busy conversing with the halfling female in the middle of the road.

  Behind the illithid tower, and connected to it by a stately sky-bridge, is the moonstone and crystalline building of a family of high elves.
  The high elves are busy holding a dance, making merry, and generally being frivolous as high elves are supposed to be.
  One of the illithid is holding an intellectual debate with one of the elves in a corner.  The debate is quite heated - the illithid is trying to prove something, and the elf is trying to prove the opposite.

  Over from the halfling's burrow is a great, stately mansion built out of, of all things, mithril.
  It is the home of a clan of dwarves.
  The dwarves have built great tunnels down to the Undercity, and several are travelling down there now, to continue their work on various projects ranging from the creation of art projects to work on new engineering achievements.
  A number of kender are roaming around the dwarven mansion, stealing everything in sight (we know how dwarves view thieves ...)
  They never keep them - they moment they leave the mansion, the items teleport back to where they were originally at.
  A number of kender are also accompanying the dwarves down into the Undercity, eager to see what the new projects are about.

  In the Undercity is an uproar, as orcs and gnomes work on joint projects concerning everything from improved weapons systems to how to make better beer steins.
  The issue of how to make a better beer stein has started an argument, which is raging furiously.
  One of the aboleth is trying to make itself overheard, mentally, over the tumult, but it is hopeless - a gaggle of Suel, Baklunish, Flannae, Hempmonalander, dwarves (especially the dwarves), grey elves, wood elves (especially the wood elves), halflings, yuan-ti (who have forked tongues, and need different drinking implements), centaur, ogres (who require larger cups), thannoi (who also require larger cups), tinker gnomes (especially the tinker gnomes), kender (who have many opinions on the matter), illithid (who also have many opinions of the matter), and even one of the Chosen of Mystra (who ALWAYS seem to have opinions of matters of importance like this), goblins (think of the goblins from FOTR), orcs (think of the orcs of Mordor from FOTR), orcs (think of the Uruk-Hai from FOTR, who require larger cups), kobolds (who need tiny cups), flind, gnolls, bugbears, and even several dragons shapechanged into human form, are all arguing away - why, a full symphony orchestra could not be heard over the uproar.

  An enormous skyscraper rises up into the air.
  It is two miles tall.
  Within it live large numbers of people of all types.
  It serves as a community center for those in the city who like tall buildings, along with a recreational center, shopping center, center of commerce, plus it holds quite a large number of diplomatic missions from all over the Spheres - why, there are emissaries and ambassadors from the UC, SSL, EE, ROS, NOTC, KL, AOTC, AOTRS, Union of Oerth, Kingdom of Ulek (they finally spelled it right, and stopped confusing it with Keoland), Lortmil Technomancy, the United Human Nations of Ansalon, the United Elven Nations of Ansalon, Thorbardin, Thoradin, Ergoth, from the Dragon-Kings, from the Veiled Alliance, from Glantri, Thar, Alphatia, Thyatis, Alfheim, and about three dozen other major nations.
  The spelljammer loft is at the top of the building, along with the spaceport.  Several starships are docked there right now.  The Scro and Neogi are currently arguing with the Gith over parking rights, while the local Port Authority (a group of gnomes) listens to their inquiries.

  The City is like this.  Buildings of every different shape and design, in random fashion, here and there, with some of the buildings actually being great, living trees, others being wholly underground, and others built out of unknown substances (Sunstare, Creep, Adamantite?)

  The City is notable for it's churches.
  There are a lot of Churches in this city.
  The Churches are all entwined with each other - there is no area of good Churches, area of evil Churches, or anything of the sort.  They are all jumbled together.
  There is the Church of Toril.  Across the way is the Church of Shade.  Over there is the Church of Mercy, while over here is the Church of the One God.  On that side is the Church of Loviatar, while on this side is the Church of Sharess.
  The profusion of faiths is staggering - there must be over one THOUSAND different Churches in this city.
  Most of them are magnificent buildings, graceful and beautiful, or grandly terrible buildings, demonic and horrific.
  Beings of all kinds and types are walking in and out of these churches - in some cases, they come out smiling from remembered orgies;  in some cases, they come out with whip marks covering their backs and buttocks;  in some cases, they come out as Shade, in some cases; they come out as Celestials;  in some cases; they come out in formal attire;  in some cases, they come out without any attire at all - they are bare naked.
  It would appear that each religion is free to practice it's faith - even if that faith involves murder or torture - so long as only the faithful of that faith are involved, and it takes place only in the church in question.
  A lot of philosophical debate is going on, as one might expect.
  For example, the Shade there is arguing with someone from the Church of Toril, stating Shar is stronger than Selune, while the other person feels the opposite way.
  Several kender are voicing their opinion loudly that Paladine is stronger than either of them.

  The beings and peoples of the city seem to be well-fed and content.
  Although there are no fields around, they are eating enormous amounts of food in open cafes and beer halls and restaurants.
  Although no factories are in evidence, they are drinking everything from beer and elven wine to the latest incarnation of Coke-a-cola (in this case, the latest incarnation is Cerebral Coke, an invention of the illithid.)
  The illithid, of course, are eating brains as usual - that being their required diet.  Where they got them, is a mystery.  Nobody seems to mind - people are eating the newest fad, the hot dog with ketchup and mustard, right next to them.

  There are few elderly beings in this city.
  Most of the beings choose the new medicines, and will remain in the prime of their life until they voluntarily choose to leave for the Afterlife.
  Some have chosen to stay permanently, and do not age at all.
  A few have chosen to age naturally, stating that their belief system follows such tenets.

  There are Gates in this City to other places.
  From here, one can walk right to the Empire of the Shade, which dominates one sixth of this planet, and where everything is turned to Shade.
  From here, one can walk to Hope Isle (which covers all of the continent of AnaKeris), where the Celestials are, and Angels guard the land.
  From here, one can walk to the Humanoid Alliance, which long ago made up it's differences with the United Commonwealth and rejoined them.
  From here, one can walk to Solanthus, capital city of Solamnia, where the Knights of Solamnia are the rulers again.
  From here, one can walk to Neraka, where Mina leads the followers of the One God.
  From here, one can walk to the Veiled Alliance, or to the cities of the Dragon-Kings, or to the magical nations of Halruaa or Glantri, or to the elvish nation of Alfheim.  Or to dozens of other places.
  From here, one can walk to Sigil, or to the Outlands, or to most of the Border Towns that verge on the Outer Planes.

  Yet this is not a neutral place in the sense Sigil is neutral.
  It is not legal in this city to harm anyone.
  Murder, attacking women, robbery, arson, assault - these are all crimes under the law.

  The law is administered by the phaerimm, cydians, and other powerful races.
  The JUSTICE system, however, is administered by people who have been granted special visions by the Angels, and who have spent long sojourns with the Angels.
  These people have a high degree of mercy and kindness, understanding and sympathy, combined with a profound understanding of the nature of people, combined with the terrible burden of a deep understanding of the necessities of society.
  Nobody really wants to be in their shoes, for they are almost always unhappy - they greatly dislike handing down punishments, although they do so with frightful finality and conviction, and criminals always pay for the crime in some way.
  These people are famous for their impartiality, and they have never been bought off in the city's history, nor have they been influenced by any of the political parties.

  There sure are a lot of political parties.
  There are the Kender Coalition.
  There are the Illithid Collective.
  There are the Orcish League.
  There are the Celebral Collective of Minds.
  There is the Party of the One Wine.
  There is the Sofa Party.
  There is the Television League.
  There is the Carpet Alliance.
  There is the Fast Food Collective.
  There is the Horse Party.
  There is the Auto Party.
  There is the Green Party (they advocate forests.)
  There is the Blue Party.
  There is the Red Party (they advocate covering everything up with concrete.)
  There is the Purple Party.
  There is the Grey-Green, and over there is the Red-Orange Party.
  Other parties include the Confederation of Societies, the Coalition of Democracy, the United Republicans, the Undercity Tories, the Cavaliers, the Diggers, the Sky Summit, the Determined Dogged Deans, the Militant Party, the Advocates of Shade, the Flagellant Party, the Coalition of Hedonism, the Kevellond Party, the Worms Arisen, the Mountain League, the Chiefs of the United Tribes, the Advocates of the Pantheon (The God Emperor, Kas, Lich Queen of the Githyanki, others), the Center-Left Coalition, the Conservatives, the Outraged Fundamentalists, the Radical Party, and quite a few others.
  Needless to say, there is a large building to house the parliament, and discussions there tend to be lively.

  Good and evil radiate from every part of the city.
  Over there, in the Church of Toril, they are busy healing someone.
  Over here, in the Church of Bane, they are busy murdering someone.
  Over yonder, in the Church of Gond, they are having an argument over which device they just created is more holy.

  The parliament is arguing, currently, over a bill that would tax beer (a coincidental fact, considering the ongoing argument over how to make a better beer stein.)
  This is causing an uproar.
  The Kender Coalition won't hear of such a thing.  Neither will the Diggers.  The Cerebral Collection of Minds thinks it should be varied according to race and the amount of beer.  The Determined Dogged Deans are for a very heavy flat tax.  The Advocates of the Pantheon are for a heavy tax, with some races made exempt, and the tax being scaled.  The Sky Summit is stalling the bill by Filibustering, with the support of the Coalition of Hedonism, while the Conservatives are asking the matter be tabled for now, since they have another pressing issue to debate - whether there should be greater tax relief for illithid/elven marriages versus aboleth/kender marriages.

  Then the entire image flashes out.

  What follows is not an image.
  There is no light, no image, no sound, no nothing.
  The reason there is nothing is because there IS NOTHING.

  There is nothing at all.

  There is no Realmspace.
  There is no Greyspace.
  There is no Krynnspace.
  There is no Athas.
  There is no Mystara.

  There is no Church of Shade.
  There is no Church of Toril.

  There is no Union of the Worlds.
  There is no United Commonwealth of Toril.

  There is no Melkor, Avatar or God - he is gone.
  There is no One God, Avatar or God.
  There is no Mystra, no Bane, no Sune, no Gond, no Paladine, no Immortals, nothing.

  Because there is no matter, there is no time.  Time has stopped.
  There are no four dimensions.  There are no dimensions at all.

  Those witnessing this begin to suffer very quickly from the effects of Sensory Deprivation.
  The vision goes on for over an hour, but to those watching, it seems like many weeks.  Most people start hallucinating within 15 minutes.

  Funny thing, but these hallucinations are always about one image.

  A great red cloud, sickly, looking like a mixture of blood and vomit.
  The cloud gets closer and closer, until it can be smelled - it smells like a bathroom in which someone died, and the body has been laying there for 3 days in tropical heat and humidity.
  The cloud embraces those hallucinating with a loving touch - a touch that is deathly cold, and brings immediate and severe sickness (read:  the symptoms of full scale tetanus, plague, smallpox.)
  Voices whisper out of the cloud, the Mist, whispering that this is only the beginning, the first touch of what is to come.

  The cloud passes by, and a sickly landscape appears.
  In the midst of this sickly landscape is a graveyard.

  Now, everyone who is hallucinating - and EVERYONE hallucinates before the end - sees that they are falling toward the graveyard.
  Falling into the graves.
  They are pinned in the graves, and cannot get out.

  Then, they see the gravediggers come, and start to throw dirt on them.
  The dirt mounts, covering their bodies, covering legs and arms, then groin and chest.
  The labor is slow, giving those who are being buried plenty of time to scream, plenty of time to plead and beg, to threaten and shout, all in futility.

  Then, they are buried alive, their faces covered by the dirt.

  The sensation of being suffocated alive is not pleasant.
  Most of those hallucinating now begin to hallucinate that they are going into convulsions, then into shock, then into respiratory failure, then heart failure.  It is really painful - about as painful as being burned alive.

  Yet, death does not come.
  Everyone feels themselves rise out of their bodies, and float up out of the ground.
  They see their bodies down in the ground, but they are above them in the air, transpirant, ghostly ... undead.

  Funny thing, but that pain from earlier, does not stop.  The sensation of being burned alive continues.
  This sorta drives everyone into going crazy ... and attacking anything that moves, trying to dig up their own bodies (that doesn't work, because their ghostly hands pass right through the soil), then using their undeath abilities to start killing everything around them.

  Sorta the way spectres generally act, especially when they are in Ravenloft, and just realizing it.

  Then, the vision ends.

  Nobody is found to be harmed, physically or mentally (incredibly!), after they come out of the vision.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, not sure if you want them just yet, but here they are:

11th level magical feats:

Humanoid Alliance: You can completely purify and restore Oerth's atmosphere, removing all dangerous toxins from it, and clearly away the great stratospheric cloud of dust and debris.

Mr. Draco: You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of Furyondy. (area designated: William's lands not yet cleared)

Serpenteye: Continue creation of the Cydians.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Whoa, nice post edena.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thanks.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Good idea there Creamsteak, i'll edit my post to adapt them that way...


----------



## Creamsteak

My head actually hurts. I would ask a question "Insert Question Here" about Edena's latest post. I won't. You definitely did a good job on that post if I actually feel nausiated after reading your post. It means I understand it, but then again I don't understand the full complexity of it. I like that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thank you for the compliment, Creamsteak. 

  - - -

  However, you compliment me unduely.

  The Angels were not sending a complicated message.
  The message being sent, was very simple.


----------



## Creamsteak

Your right, Edena.

I think I'm just getting tired and skipping lines. I thought someone declared there action to be "looking into the future and it cannot be changed" and got these two answers. I thought way too much into it, I'll be going to bed. Should I expect to see the results of day 2 when I get up?


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Taking action...*

Edena, as a non-11th level empowered ability, the Union of Worlds will put 10,000PL of other forces into the construction of a city as outlined in the angels' vision.  They will contact representatives from each willing faction (except Melkor right now) and inquire as to what sort of buildings/etc their races would like.  Construction of this city will begin in a specially dedicated demiplane of ours.  This city will be named (drumroll) the City of Peace (yeah, i know, really original).  All available resources to this 10,000PL workforce will be used except 11th level magic (i.e.- 10th level magic/psionics, high-technology from the Humanoid Alliance, etc...)

Also, any other work teams from other factions are welcome to help out if they wish.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Not yet, Creamsteak.
  I wish everyone a chance to react to the Sending of the Angels.

  Then, I will resolve Attacks and Defenses for Turn 2.
  (looks at you)
  There are already two stated Coup de Grace Attacks (no Hold posts on them, either), Creamsteak.  
  It seems that some folk out there want to do a lot of killing, and it would appear that massacre and slaughter are precisely where we are heading ...

  - - -

  Noted, Mr. Draco.  
  What demiplane are you beginning construction in?  
  Or, are you doing this in a Pocket Dimension?

  Unfortunately, there is nowhere you can build this City of Peace, that it cannot be targeted by a Coup de Grace Attack.
  My sincere regrets.


----------



## Kalanyr

In Ishtarland there is a great deal of worry. The second fate is horrifying to people who value light and freedom. The first is wonderful and many discussions are underway. 

In his rooms Kalanyr sits, looking stunned. 

"Ok, this is not good. This is bad, bad,bad. The second fate is horrific, steps must be taken. "

OOC- Incredible post, I really have no idea how to respond.


----------



## Creamsteak

Yes, too many offensive powers in the game. I'm trying to prevent two wars I know will break out if nobody does something about it. I suspect that we need to hold all fighting at least after the first week. By then anyone that wants to break up peace will be convinced otherwise, or dead.


----------



## kaboom

Edena, you should be a writer.


----------



## kaboom

BTW, did my time-travel plan work out?


----------

